# Firma "Cylon Llc"



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2009)

hallo

habe ein neues problem in Sachen  sms Abo Abzocke zwar mit der Firma "Ericson IPX", ich belomme wöchentlich zwei  sms mit einer Art Spielecheats auf mein Eplus Handy + eine weitere  sms mit dem Hinweis Epuls hat ihnen soeben 4,99€ für die nutzung des Premiumdienstes von "Cylon Llc" gebucht.

Nachfrage bei Eplus ergab das hinter der gesendeten Kurzwahl 70123 die Firma Ericson IPX steckt.

Nachfrage bei Ericson IPX ergab, das sie nur die Dienste Buchen und nicht versenden? Ich sollte mich doch an die Firma "Cylon Llc" wenden? 
Dort war aber niemand zu erreichen?

Habe nie irgentein Abo abgeschlossen

Kennt jemand die Firma Cylon Llc mit den Kurzwahlnummer 70123 /1232111
oder weiß jemand wie man das kündigen kann?


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

In diesem Artikel

Rip-off Report: Cylon UNAUTHORIZED $9.99 CHARGE TO CELL PHONE BILL, CAN'T FIND CONTACT INFO Internet

wird die US Nummer 1-888-351-6703 kommuniziert. Bzw. schau mal hier:

Cylon, L.L.C. (Headquarters) - 15333 N Pima Rd - Scottsdale - USA - D&B - AlacraStore.com

Beauftrage Deinen Mobilfunkbetreiber Mehrwertdienste sperren zu lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

frage is doppelt mehr antworten hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...remdanbieter-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-25.html


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo,


habe genau dasselbe problem, doch mir hat epuls gar keine auskunft gegeben und nur abgebucht!!!!!


HILFE

habe jetzt auch eine mail an den verbraucherschutz geschrieben...

lg kathi


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe jetzt auch eine mail an den verbraucherschutz geschrieben...


schick denen bitte auch 'nen Link hierher


----------



## kleiner1979 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> habe genau dasselbe problem, doch mir hat epuls gar keine auskunft gegeben und nur abgebucht!!!!!


 


hi kathi

(bin derjenige der das thema in einem anderen Thread eröffnet hat) 
was steht in deinen sms drin


----------



## b.o.f.a.t. (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Cylon LLC Complaints - Theft thru Cellphone Text Messages

in den USA wird in solchen Fällen gerne massiv agiert. Da sollte man doch ein paar Leute informieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

schaut doch mal bitte auch unter ---> Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar

dort wird auch zu dieser firma gepostet.

Im übringen, bekommen ich denselben text "Eplus hat ihnen soeben 4,99€ für den Premiumdienst..."

die verbraucherzentrale kümmert sich auch nicht wirklich. Eplus auch nicht, sodass ich die gennanten Telefonummern (im thread)  der Firma angerufen habe, ohne Erfolg (ausserhalb der Geschäftszeiten) zusätzliche hab ich zum einen Cylon eine mail geschrieben sowie auch den aniebter der das für cylon eintreibt.
warte jetzt noch 2 oder 3 tage...ansonsten frag ich mal bei der Polizei nach.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

habe die hotline nummern angerufen bzw. wurde ich zurück gerufen,und dann habe ich  richtig druck gemacht. die wollen mir nun einen scheck schicken.
mal abwarten

0800/18 065 87 die nummer für geschädigte


----------



## kleiner1979 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

So habe jetzt die gamer-datagermany erreicht, konnte angeblich das abo stornieren

auskunft warum sie in den rechnungen den namen "Cylon Llc" verwenden gaben sie nicht, auch nicht was sie damit zu tun haben?

Es wird aber behauptet das, dass abo zustande kam indem meine Handy Nr. auf ihrer Webseite eingegeben wurde, ich kannte die Seite vor dem 
ganzen Theater nicht und??

Ein schlechter Scherz? bloß es gibt ja hier mehrere Fälle??


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> Es wird aber behauptet das, dass abo zustande kam indem meine Handy Nr. auf ihrer Webseite eingegeben wurde,


 Hört sich nach einem  sehr unsicheren Verfahren an. Wie ist sichergestellt, dass 
es tatsächlich von Handyeigentümer eingegeben wird?


----------



## kleiner1979 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einem sehr unsicheren Verfahren an. Wie ist sichergestellt, dass
> es tatsächlich von Handyeigentümer eingegeben wird?


 

halt halt ihr stimmt irgend etwas absolut nicht!!!

Auszug aus den AGB der Seite:
Durch das Eingeben der Handynummer und des, *per SMS zugesannten PIN-Codes*, *stimmen Sie automatisch einem Abonnement dieses monatlichen Services für die Kosten von € 4.99.-(incl. MwSt.) zu 
*und verpflichten sich zugleich für regelmäßige, monatliche Zahlungen des genannten Betrages von € 4.99.- bis zu dem Zeitpunkt einer schriftlichen Stornierung der vorangegangen Registrierung.

habe nie irgendeine sms mit einem Pin Code erhalten!!!!
hab keinen plan mehr

bin immer noch dran warum die(gamer-data-germany)unter den Namen von  Cylon Llc handeln?? 



@mods bitte immer noch um zusammen führung mit den cylon thema aus
Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar


----------



## wahlhesse (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Es reicht wenn man einmal sein Handy unbeaufsichtigt lässt!
Derjenige, welcher Zugriff drauf hat, kann auch den PIN-Code bestätigen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> bin immer noch dran warum die(gamer-data-germany)unter den Namen von  Cylon Llc handeln??


Frag doch mal Cylon LLC  (Ich will das schon seit Tagen, komme aber nicht dazu)


> for all other inquiries, please send email to info(at)cyl*0*n.com


----------



## kleiner1979 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Es reicht wenn man einmal sein Handy unbeaufsichtigt lässt!
> Derjenige, welcher Zugriff drauf hat, kann auch den PIN-Code bestätigen.


 

Bin mir zu 100% prozent sicher das niemand anderes mein Telefon in Besitz hatte, auch nciht um irgenteine SMS zu bestätigen!

Außerdem gibt es ja hier mindestens 3 Fälle und so wie es sich anhört alle E-Plus netz   = merkwürdig haben alle ihr Handy unbeaufsichtigt gelassen??

Hab jetzt bei den "Gamer - Data - Germany" nachgefragt warum sieh den namen Cylon verwenden  bis jetzt ohne Antwort.

IS doch merkwürdig das es gleich mehrere Leute ihr gibt die nicht wissen wie sie sich angemeldet haben steckt doch methode hinter


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

mir wurde am telefon von der firma cylon auch gesagt das ich meine nummer auf irgendeiner web seite eingegeben habe. was absolut nicht sein kann, habe die nette dame auch gleich gefragt ob sie mir etwas unterstellen wollte...daraufhin meine sie das rein theoretisch jeder der meine nummer kennt mich für diesen dienst anmelden könnte. OHA  hab dann mal ganz blöd nachgefragt ob ihre firma denn wüsste wie ein vertrag zustanden kommt haha mit 2 übereinstimmenen willenerklärungen oder nur durch 2 malige richtige eingabe meiner handy nummer auf irgendeiner kuriosen seite 
ich wart auf meinen check...
und da sich eplus IMMER noch nicht gerüht hat, auf rein gar nichts und ich alles selbst durch internet herrausfiltern musste...werde ich mich da auch nochmal melden. kann ja nicht sein das hier nur eplus kunden betroffen sind (wenn auch in geringer anzahl) die mir aber sagen SOWAS ist noch NIE vorgekommen bla bla bla wir melden uns bla bla.
auch mobilfunk-anbieter gibt es zu genüge...


----------



## kleiner1979 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mir wurde am telefon von der firma cylon auch gesagt das ich ...


 
welche numer hast du angerufen angerufen? die 0800/ 18 065 87??
außerdem steht ja in ihren agb´s das mit mit ein zugesandten sms pin bestätigen muß die hast du bestimmt nie bekommen?

ok ein zusammenhang zwischen gamer data.com und cylon scheint es doch zu geben zumindestens in den usa:
Rip-off Report: Cylon unauthorized cell phone charges Internet
Rip-off Report: Cylon, LLC Alerts:Info Text 41463 $9.99 Charges Internet
naja mein englisch is aber auch nicht das beste, oder sehe ich den zusammenhang falsch @ aka wäre toll wenn du dich bei cylon erkundigen würdest wie gessagt mein engl. ist nicht das beste

 gamer data germany hat sich wieder bei mir gemeldet, den fragen nach cylon usw wird ingnoriert 
gamer data:"Ihr Service wurde bereits annuliert und Sie sollten keine Aktivitäten in Zukunft mehr sehen."
sehr interrasant? komisch auch die mails von denen kommen immer erst sehr spät nach 23Uhr für ein unternehmen?

die sollen mir jetzt mal eine ip nennen mit der sich angemeldet wurde

verbraucherzentrale hab ich informiert regt sich nicht ebenso eplus, schreib jetzt mal an die bundesnetzagentur

wohl doch kein einzelfall die ihr handy unbeaufsichtigt gelassen haben?? gibs noch mehr fälle


----------



## kleiner1979 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ok hab jetzt meine Rechnung bekommen es handelt sich wirklich um die Firma Cylon 
sehr merkwürdiig alles, und nun

*Leistungen Dritter*​


*Nr. Datum Zeit Content-Kategorie *
*€*
​​*Leistungen von Cylon LIc*​

*8687 EVia de Ventura 111, Scot tsdale, AZ85258, USA, Hot line: 581636*
*(0,29€/Min)*​​*57. 23.01 16:18:02 News/Info 4,9900*
*58. 30.01 18:13:19 News/Info 4,9900*
*Summe Leistungen von Cylon LIc 9,9800*​

*Summe Leistungen Dritter *​​
2 *9,9800*

*Bei Fragen oder Reklamationen wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den*​*jeweiligen Drittanbieter.*
​​​​​


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

auf den ersten Blick (und nur oberflächlich gekuckt) scheinen gamer-data.com und gamer-data-germany.com tatsächlich zusammen zu gehören. Ich hoffe, heute abend Zeit zu finden für eine Anfrage bei der glücklichen Cylon-Familie. Ich möchte diese aber nicht selbst abschicken, dafür gibt es ja Freunde in USA


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Die angegebene Adresse gibt es, siehe
cyloncorp.com

siehe
Cylon, Scottsdale AZ 85258 -- MerchantCircle.com

Die betreiben den Dienst offenbar tatsächlich selbst - ich habe keine Ahnung, was die am deutschen Markt verloren haben... 
Leider ist mein US-Freund derzeit nicht erreichbar ("out of office")


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die betreiben den Dienst offenbar tatsächlich selbst - ich habe keine Ahnung, was die am deutschen Markt verloren haben...



das Tamtam (im wörtlichen Sinn) ist ohrenbetäubend , aber wenig informativ.
Motto: mehr Schein als Sein

Wo die  Verbindung zu SMS = "Text"  besteht, ist mir völlig unklar


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Komisch... Es gibt eine Immobilienfirma mit derselben Adresse, selbe Suite (Postfach?).
Und dann gibt es eine weitere Firma aus dem Immobiliensektor:
truewestcompanies.com/contact.html
truewestrealty.com/contact.php

Dass die die gleiche Adresse haben (nur eine andere "Suite": 8700 E. Via De Ventura, Ste. 260) kann Zufall sein - aber sie teilen sich auch den Nameserver mit der Cylon:
cyloncorp.com
CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of truewestcompanies.com
CoolWhois - now loading WHOIS for domain truewestrealty.com

alles sehr seltsam...

gamer-data-uk.com gibt es übrigens auch.
gamer-data-spain.com auch

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="1.888.351.6703"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

smackdown-vs-raw-cheats.com
all-grand-theft-auto-cheats.net (sedo-geparkt)
(whois anonymisiert)

scheint doch etwas Größeres zu sein...

andere Adresse:
Company information:
4405 Robins Nest Road
Concord, North Carolina
United States

andere Adresse:
Cylon Llc

460 Saratoga Ave # 105, San Jose, California 95129
(408 ) 260-2781

Cylon LLC
   PO Box 1422
   Scottsdale, Arizona 85255

????
http://de.articlesbase.com/article_93998.html

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/handy-abzocke-hilfe

PS: google "cylon llc" bringt computerbetrug.de schon ziemlich weit oben - SEO-Optimierung von Cylon LLC brauchen wir da also nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

"Thank you for contacting the FTC. Your complaint has been entered into Consumer Sentinel, a secure online database available to thousands of civil and criminal law enforcement agencies worldwide. Your reference number is: #####"

hope I could help,
kind regards

Jonathan


----------



## kleiner1979 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



webwatcher schrieb:


> das Tamtam (im wörtlichen Sinn) ist ohrenbetäubend , aber wenig informativ.


 
von da kommen wenigstens nen paar informationen, findest du es nicht merkwürdig wir haben hier eine ami firma die über irgenteinen zwischen-Verein in Deutschland leute abzockt niemand weiß wie, und scheinbar nur eplus netzt, und kaum einer kümmert sich drum


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Problem, mir wird wöchentlich 4,99 € abgebucht.
Ich habe in diesem Forum die tel.Nr. 08001806587 gefunden, auf den AB gesprochen
und meine Handynr. genannt. Wurde am Abend zurückgerufen und mir wurde versichert, daß mein Abo storniert wurde. Der mir abgebuchte Betrag wird mir durch Verrechnunbsscheck in §  zurückerstattet.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> findest du es nicht merkwürdig wir haben hier eine ami firma die über irgenteinen zwischen-Verein in Deutschland leute abzockt


Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden, bisher sind das alles Spekulationen. Nichts ist bewiesen. Daher bitte Zurückhaltung mit derartigen Unterstellungen.


----------



## kleiner1979 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



webwatcher schrieb:


> bisher sind das alles Spekulationen.


 
deshalb bin ich ja hier um näheres rauszufinden, bloß anhand der spekulationen kann man ja davon ausgehen.

mal zusammenfassend:
ich bekomme SMS von der Cylon Gmbh 4,99€, Eplus gibt mir die Auskunft Erison IPX steckt dahinter, sagen mir wieder die internetseite gamer-data-germany.com die ich nicht kenne, auch beweisen kann ich, das ich, 
das ich mich dort nie angemeldet habe, auch konnte das niemand anderes mit meinem handy 
die geben alles zu bis auf die frage nach cylon??, stornieren scheinbar das abo (werden wir sehen)
 und auf der rechnung steht wieder eine amerikanische adresse, die dort scheinbar bekannt ist lt. den ripoffreport

oh der nächste mit nem Scheck bin mal gespannt ob da was ankommt


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ich glaube, dass die Cylon LLC ( bzw. Cylon Corporation) erst in jüngster Vergangenheit in das "Mehrwertgeschäft" eingestiegen ist. Offenbar erwartet man sich hier die Möglichkeit, das starke Wachstum der Firma fortzuführen. Offenbar hat man auch diese wichtige Planstelle besetzen können.



> Cylon is currently recruiting a Project and Compliance Manager who will be responsible for managing our mobile content delivery relationships with major cell phone carriers in the USA and around the world as well as *managing international compliance requirements for conducting business in foreign countries*.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> ich bekomme SMS von der Cylon Gmbh 4,99€,


@Mods: Das würde ich editieren... Die C* GmbH ist eine Firma aus Karlsruhe, die Batterien und Knopfzellen anbietet und deren irischer Mutterkonzern (?) die cylon-dot-com besitzt. Diese Firma hat nichts mit der "Cylon LLC" zu tun (die manchmal unter "Cylon Corporation" auftritt). Denen gehört cyl*0*n-dot-com

Bitte nichts velwechsern


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

toll das habe ich dann auch noch vor mir.. solche [] aber mir ist aufgefallen dass es nur e-plus opfer gibt dummer zufall?! ich war auch niemals auf so einer seite und trage auch bestimmt nicht meine nummer ein und ohne bestätigung dürfen die doch eigentlich nichts abbuchen?!
ich bin irgendwie sehr verwirrt^^
kann mir jemand die nummer sagen wo ich mich melden muss??


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

&noch ich bekam als erstes eine sms mit einem passwort wahrscheinlich um mich anzumelden&ich habe diese nur gelesen plötzlich kamen die cheats und die abbuchungen ich habe nichtmal zugestimmt..


----------



## kleiner1979 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann mir jemand die nummer sagen wo ich mich melden muss??


 
du kannst dich unter der nummer *0800-180-6587 *melden da geht aber meist nie einer ran außerhalb der geschäftszeit? du must ne deine nummer hinterlassen und wirst zurückgerufen.
ich hab ne mail geschrieben hat auch funktioniert [email protected] und fordest die kündigung ein

achso mit der ersten sms war bei mir auch so hab sie noch nicht mal richtig gelesen gleich gelöscht da ich von werbung ausgegangen bin,
also hier hat niemand irgentein vetrag bestätigt!
sehr merkwürdig


----------



## kleiner1979 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> @Die C* GmbH ist eine Firma aus Karlsruhe,
> Bitte nichts velwechsern


 

sorry mein fehler ich meinte die *cylon llc* nicht die gmbh, war nicht gut von mir geschrieben


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Nicht nur eplus ist betroffen, auch O2, wir haben von denen eine SMS mit Code und Bestätigung des ABO´s bekommen.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren wir allerdings schon im Bett und konnten garnicht irgendetwas bestätigen.  
Habe jetzt per email, SMS mit den Kennwort STOP gekündigt.
Desweiteren habe ich die 0800er Nummer angerufen und um Rückruf gebeten.

In der eMail habe auch schon mit Polizei Bundesnetzagentur und Verbraucherzentrale gedroht und die Rückerstattung der Gebühren gefordert.
Ich bin mal gespannt was da noch bei rumkommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

bin auch betroffen in sachen cylon llc, wollte mich bei der verbraucherzentrale beschweren das kostet ja bei online anfragen 10€? was soll das denn


----------



## webwatcher (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



			
				anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> mich bei der verbraucherzentrale beschweren das kostet ja bei online anfragen 10€? was soll das denn


Glaubst du die  VZ leben von Luft und Liebe?  Denk mal etwas nach, bevor du hier rummeckerst.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

wenn ich jetzt eine sms mit stop schreibe muss ich wieder 1,99 zahlen richtig?! dass e-plus &co da nichts dagegen machen..


----------



## kleiner1979 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

du kannst ne e-mail schreiben reicht hin, adresse steht hier irgendwo

ok wir haben hier vieles gehört, es melden sich immer mehr betroffene! die scheinbar kein abo abgeschlossen haben, es handelt sich also nicht um einen einzelfall
die moderatoren scheinen die ganze sache zu beobachten?

aber weiter kommen wir hier nicht, bis jetzt haben wir nur spekulationen, wir sind mit sicherheit fast alle hier um hilfe zu bekommen und wollen wissen ob wir betrogen wurden wer dahinter steckt?

vielleicht können wir damit anfangen wo und wer die firmagamer-data-germany.com besitzt, die scheint ja erst einmal der auslöser für die cylon geschichte in deutschland zu zu sein (kann es sein das die seite aus den usa gepostet wird)

wie gesagt ansprechpartner hier ist die gamer data germany, trotzdem steht auf meiner rechnung ne usa adresse siehe in diesen thread

@all, wir sind bestimmt nicht alle hier um unser leid zu klagen sondern wir wollen die wahrheit über diese firma /en erfahren
wenn wir selbst so versiert wären würden wir das selbst tuen, sind wir aber nicht deshalb haben auf ein wenig hilfe gehofft

einige wollten zur polizei andere zum verbraucherschutz/ bundesnetzagentur is was dabei raus gekommen

ein wenig unterstützung wär schön thanks, thx an aka aka


----------



## Tim4077 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Kurz: 
- Abbuchung von "gamer data"
- Vodafone D2
- Kein Abo abgschlossen 
- über die betreffende Internetseite habe ich hier im Forum das erste Mal gelesen
- Seltsam: Meine Nummer kennt eigentlich keiner, ist nur ein Schubladenvertrag.
- Anruf bei der "Hotline"
- Rückruf von "gamer data"
- Kündigung und Scheck in Aussicht gestellt

Das läuft seriöser ab als bei mancher Bank. Das ist für mich alles sehr sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Tim4077 schrieb:


> - Rückruf von "gamer data"
> - Kündigung und Scheck *in Aussicht gestellt*
> 
> Das läuft seriöser ab als bei mancher Bank. Das ist für mich alles sehr sehr merkwürdig.


1. Warum und  wie  ist es überhaupt passiert? Bisher keine plausiblen Erklärungen 

2. Würde ich erst glauben, wenn der Scheck eingetroffen und  eingelöst ist.

3.  merkwürdig ist m.E  nicht der richtige Ausdruck.


----------



## Tim4077 (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Gut: *Klingt* seriöser als manche Bank. Daher bin ich mehr als skeptisch was den Scheck anbelangt. Denn: Mit dem Scheck würden die Minus machen. Von der Summe müssen ja noch der Transaktionsanteil des Netzbetreibers die Portokosten abgezogen werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Tim4077 schrieb:


> Mit dem Scheck würden die Minus machen. Von der Summe müssen ja noch der Transaktionsanteil des Netzbetreibers die Portokosten abgezogen werden.


Völlig richtig. Vor einigen Jahren wurde ein international anerkannter Experte auf dem Gebiet Geldwäsche und organisierte Kriminalität, der US-Amerikaner Jeffrey Robinson ("The Laundry Men", "The Sink"), Opfer eines Dialers. Seine Erfahrungen wurden in einem Beitrag mit dem Titel "Dieser Mann will es British Telecom mit dem Baseballschläger geben" veröffentlicht, einem der lesenswertesten Beiträge über Mehrwertabzocke...

Er verfolgte den Weg des Geldes über British Telecom, den Netzwerkbetreiber sowie über eine Briefkastenfirma in den USA bis nach Lugano, wo ein Treuhänder der Betrüger aus Norditalien saß. Dort wurde er entschädigt. Da die Firma auch eine Strafe bekam, fragte er dort nach, ob sich das Geschäft denn für die Firma gelohnt habe.


> When I suggested to xxx that paying the fine and refunding complaining. customers had been an expensive venture for xxx, he said that the £130,000 paid out amounted to less than 1% of the business xxx did during those four months.


(_Als ich xxx gegenüber andeutete, dass die Bezahlung der Strafen und die Erstattung der Gebühren der betroffenen Verbraucher eine teure Angelegenheit für xxx gewesen sein müsste, erklärte er, dass die 130000 Pfund, die dafür bezahlt wurden, weniger als 1% des Gesamtumfangs des Geschäftes betrugen, das xxx in diesen vier Monaten gemacht hat_)   

Das dürfte eher der Regelfall sein... Wenn ich 1% der Betroffenen zuviel ausbezahle, sagen wir mal, das Doppelte von dem, was sie (für die Firma) eingebracht haben, bleiben 98% Gewinn. Erst bei einer utopischen Quote von 25% der Betroffenen, die eine Rückzahlung durchkriegen, wäre man bei 50%. Solche Geschäftsmodelle können den Verlust in Einzelfällen lässig verdauen.

Der Netzbetreiber dürfte sowieso immer profitieren, selbst bei verurteilten Betrügern (auch wenn das eigentlich der Hammer ist). Und die Firmen, die für solche Firmen Werbung treiben, kriegen meist auch viel mehr ab als die Summe aller Entschädigungen. Ich erinnere da mal an den Fall "Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme"...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ein relevanter Aspekt ist sicher auch, dass man mit der Abfindung von protestierenden "Kunden" grösseres Aufsehen vermeidet. Sozusagen unter dem Radar der Medien fliegt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Sozusagen unter dem Radar der Medien fliegt.


Das funktioniert sogar mit Politikern. Fassungslos lauschte ich meinem MdB, als der mir erzählte, dass doch die Bundesnetzagentur alles im Griff habe. "Ich hatte da auch ein Problem, aber der Matthias, den kenn ich ja persönlich, der hat mir dann geholfen und ich bekam mein Geld wieder"...
:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Fassungslos lauschte ich meinem MdB,


Alle Menschen sind gleich, nur manche sind gleicher z.B MdBs ....


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ansprechpartner hier ist die gamer data germany, trotzdem steht auf meiner rechnung ne usa adresse siehe in diesen thread


 Gamer Data Deutschland - was soll das sein???
gamer-data-germany.com
gamer-data-germany.com
69.41.187.19

bei den internationalen Seiten sieht das sehr ähnlich aus.

Es gibt keinen Hinweis auf irgendeine andere beteiligte Firma. Ach, egal... Ich frag mal jemanden, ob die Cylon eine Stellungnahme abgeben möchte 

---



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Alle Menschen sind gleich, nur manche sind gleicher z.B MdBs ....


Mein MdB glaubte ernsthaft, dass
1. Die Bundesnetzagentur effektiv arbeitet
2. Die Tatsache, dass er Matthias (K) persönlich kennt, irgendeine Bedeutung hat
3. Die Tatsache, dass er sein Geld wieder bekam, irgendeine Bedeutung hat

Ansonsten hatte er, Mitglied des Wirtschaftsausschusses, keine Ahnung. Aber da sitzen die dann im Bundestag und hören sich das Lobbygesülze von Bitkom, VATM und FST an und entscheiden danach. Ach, was reg ich mich denn auf. Ist halt Deutschland, der Staat, der sich sozialmarktwirtschaftliche Demokratie schimpft.


----------



## Francis (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Fuer ihre Information:
Wir haben nun versucht zu erreichen Cylon LLC. In diese Forum war solch eine Bitte geschrieben. Wir werden sie weiter ueber die Angelegenheit informieren. Auch sind Behoerden in USA informiert von unsere Mitarbeiter.
Wir gruessen unsere Kontakte in Deutschland.
Francis


----------



## Francis (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

So wie es bereits hier von einem Mitglied der Gemeinschaft geschrieben ist, die Firma Cylon LLC existiert in Bundesstaat Arizona. Dort ist genannt als Repraesentatnt ein Herr J.H.
Diese Repraesentant soll geantwortet haben auf ein Anfrage zu ganmer-data-germany:

- Dies ist ein Webseite und ein Nachrichtendiesntprogramm geprueft von deutsche Mobilfunkbetreiber und voellig entsprechend der Regulation von deutschem Mobilfunkmarkt.

(Es ist an deutschen Verbrauchern zu sagen, ob Aussage ist korrekt)

- Er ist gefragt worden, was ist der Grund fuer Zahlungen an Verbraucher, die beschwert haben: "Wir sind stolz auf hervorragenden Kundendienst deshalb wir immer erstatten Verbrauchern Geld, wenn sie sind nicht ganz zufrieden mit unserem Dienst"

- Diese J.H. erklaert, dass die Beschwerde wurde weitergeleitet an Ericsson Germany fuer weitere Information und Fragen.

Ist Ericsson deutsche Firma?
Ich habe dies uebersetzt mit Software und Freund
Ich hoffe dass sie verstehen.

See you in Arizona
Francis


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ob Francis echt ist? Wer weiß. Aber immerhin ist jetzt bekannt, dass die im Handelsregister des Bundesstaates Arizona notierte Person Anfragen beantwortet. Und mit etwas Chaostheorie kann man sogar schließen, wer für Ericsson die Anfrage beantwortet. Das wird wohl die Person sein, die verantwortlich dafür ist, dass Cylon ausgerechnet das Ericsson IPX Billing nutzt. Und wer ist das? Etwa der "Sales Manager Germany"?
Ericsson Internet Payment eXchange - Contact IPX

Interessant dürfte sein, wer antworten würde, *wenn endlich der Pressesprecher von Ericsson befragt werden würde

*Immerhin weiß man dadurch, dass Ericsson direkt mit der Cylon kommuniziert. Danke, Francis - auch wenn ich davon überzeugt bin, dass Du eher Franz heissen dürftest...

Guter Versuch der linguistischen Irreführung. Mit etwas mehr Übung klappt's auch.


----------



## kleiner1979 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> 1. Warum und wie ist es überhaupt passiert? Bisher keine plausiblen Erklärungen


 
wie es passiert ist kann ja niemand sagen, es kam eine sms mit ner internetadresse und ne art code scheinbar wirklich zur aktivierung, hab das nicht wirklich gelesen sondern gelöscht!!! bin von werbung ausgegangen, keine halbe minute später kamen die ersten sms mit dem hinweis von 4,99€

hat jemand noch die erste sms und kann sie hier niederschreiben?


----------



## kleiner1979 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

ok hab wieder post von der gamer-data-germany
meine anfrage war ja nach der ip des anmeldenen

*Guten Tag,*

*Um die verlangten Daten nachprüfen zu können brauche ich bitte die btreffende Handynummer; dies ist die einzige Möglichkeit, um Sie in unserer Datenbank zu finden. Bitte antworten Sie mit ihrer Handynummer und ich versuche Ihnen mit iIhrem Anliegen gerne weiter zu helfen.*
*Vielen Dank im Voraus.*

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*
*Ihr Gamer-Data Team*

*International Customer Service *
*and Marketing Management*
*Linda S.*
******************************************************
*Ich habe noch eine E-mail von Ihnen erhalten welche jeglichen Schriftverkehr aus der Vergangenheit zeigte und ich somit Ihre Handynummer zu Verfügung hatte.*

*Danke für Ihre Nachricht bezüglich einer Stornierung unseres Services betreffend die Handynummer: 01*********
*Wir haben Ihr Konto überprüft und können bestätigen, dass dieses definitiv storniert ist, und Sie kein Benutzer unseres Services mehr sind. Deshalb sollten Sie auch in Zukunft keine Zahlungen oder SMS-Nachrichten mehr sehen. *

*Bedauerlicherweise wurde der wöchentliche Tarif von € 4,99 verrechnet, sobald die Aktivierung Ihres Kontos am: Date Joined 2009-01-23 Time: 08:14:46 MST (Mountain Standard Time) Program URL **http://gamer-data.com** stattfand. Diese Mitgliedschaft wurde aktiviert durch das Eingeben der Handynummer auf unserer Webseite, wodurch Sie freien Zugriff zu unserem Service und allen Daten erhielten.*
*Bei Fragen, wenden Sie sich bitte an unsere E-mail: **[email protected]** oder rufen Sie uns unter: 0-800-180-6587 an; es ist uns eine Freunde Ihnen in jeglichen Angelegenheiten so gut als möglich weiter zu helfen.*

*Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis.*

*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*
*Ihr Gamer-Data Team*

*International Customer Service *
*and Marketing Management*
*Linda S.*

also ne ip wurde nicht genannt
merkwürdig ist das mir bestimmt schon zum fünften mal gesagt wurde das mein abo storniert ist, hört sich so an lass uns in ruhe abo is storniert
weiter merkwürdig "*Bedauerlicherweise wurde der wöchentliche Tarif von € 4,99 verrechnet" *bedauerlicher weise????

linda s.??? 

drittens zu der angegeben zeit hab ich geschlafen hatte nachtschicht konnte keine eingabe auf dieser seite machen, weiter meine handy nummer ist nicht großartig bekannt nur gute freunde somit schließe ich ein eingeben durch eine fremde person 100% aus

weiter steht in ihren eigenen agb´s das man mit einem pin(zugesandt per sms) bestätigen muß davon ist hier überhaupt nicht mehr die rede, 
diesen pin hab ich nachmittags erhalten ca.17uhr, aber wie schon erwähnt sofort gelöscht

hat jemand diese erste pin sms noch


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ich hatte mich bei vodafone beschwert:




> Ihre Rechnung haben wir uns angeschaut. Das Ergebnis: Alle Verbindungen sind eindeutig über Ihre Vodafone-Karte zustande gekommen. Die Berechnung ist korrekt.
> 
> 
> Das Abo haben wir für Sie gelöscht. Wir haben Ihrem Kundenkonto einen Betrag in Höhe von 25,00 Euro gutgeschrieben. Diese Gutschrift ist für Sie auf der Rechnung vom 09. März 2009 ersichtlich.
> ...



So ganz sauber scheint das Vodafone auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ach ja: Vodafone schreibt, dass die Verbindungen über die Vodafone-Karte zustande gekommen wären. Was  definitiv nicht sein kann, war ja nicht einmal im Netz angemeldet.

Die gamer-data-Hotline erzählt was von der Anmeldung über die Internetseite.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> habe nie irgendeine sms mit einem Pin Code erhalten!!!!
> hab keinen plan mehr





kleiner1979 schrieb:


> wie es passiert ist kann ja niemand sagen, es kam eine sms mit ner internetadresse und ne art code scheinbar wirklich zur aktivierung, hab das nicht wirklich gelesen sondern gelöscht!!! bin von werbung ausgegangen





kleiner1979 schrieb:


> weiter steht in ihren eigenen agb´s das man mit einem pin(zugesandt per sms) bestätigen muß davon ist hier überhaupt nicht mehr die rede,
> diesen pin hab ich nachmittags erhalten ca.17uhr, aber wie schon erwähnt sofort gelöscht


???
[Oberlehrermodus]es wäre wirklich verdammt hilfreich, wenn solche wichtigen Informationen hier nicht erst auf Nachfrage eher zufällig irgendwann im zehnten Beitrag kämen oder wenn sich eindeutig ausschließende Aussagen ("nie irgendeine SMS mit einem Pin Code" versus "SMS mit Code") nicht unkommentiert erfolgen würden[/Oberlehrermodus]
@Techies: kann man eine gelöschte SMS wieder herstellen?

Das ist ja schon eine sehr zentrale Frage:
Wird das Abo ausgelöst, wenn man (nur) auf eine SMS antwortet, die man auch erhalten könnte, wenn irgendjemand (oder auch niemand) die Handynummer auf der Seite eingegeben hat?

Wird das Abo ausgelöst durch Eingabe der Handynummer auf der Seite ohne dass der in der daraufhin geschickten SMS genannte Pincode eingegeben werden müsste? (Hier wäre es wirklich klasse, einmal den kompletten Lauf zu haben mit Zeitangaben: Wann kam die SMS mit dem Pin? Wann wurde laut Cylon das Abo ausgelöst?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ich würde gerne der Bundesnetzagentur eine Zusammenfassung dessen zukommen lassen, was bisher bekannt ist. Dazu bräuchte ich noch die Mehrwertnummern, um die es geht.

auf gamer-data-germany.com steht


> Sie können dieses Service jeder Zeit stornieren! Die 						Annulierung des Auftrages kann erfolgen durch:
> 1) das Senden einer SMS mit dem Wort "STOP" an den Code 70123,



das ist eine Mehrwertnummer ohne Preisangabe. In einem exakt identischen Fall hat die Bundesnetzagentur Maßnahmen ergriffen. Jeder Betroffene kann dies also der Bundesnetzagentur melden:
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Leider kann ich nicht ausprobieren, was passiert, wenn  ich mich da anmelde (wie also die 4,99 Euro bei mir abgebucht werden)

vielleicht geht es ja auch nur darum, dass sich Leute dort *abmelden* (wenn ich 1 Million Nachrichten schicke mit "sie sind hier angemeldet, wenn sie sich abmelden wollen, schicken sie eine sms mit stopp an xxxxx" und jede SMS kostet 2 Euro und 10% melden sich ab, sind das 200.000 Euro Einnahme und es bleibt ein Gewinn übrig)

Ich denke, dass gamer-data-germany.com auf jeden Fall Ärger bekommt, wenn die Abmelde-SMS Geld kostet - weil der Preishinweis fehlt.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

aus einer Mail:
"an die Bundesnetzagentur und vorab auch an Ericsson-IPX. Wer so oft seltsame Kunden hat wie Ericsson-IPX braucht offenbar etwas Unterstützung."


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Dann hat sich das ja offenbar erledigt, Danke.
Mir ist der Fall eh langsam suspekt.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> schaut doch mal bitte auch unter ---> Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar
> 
> dort wird auch zu dieser firma gepostet.
> 
> ...




HALLO, ich bin der nächste Opfer von Cylon Llc ! Hab auch einfach mal sms'en bekommen wie oben beschrieben. Bekomme diese wöchentlich! 

Da steht dann auch drauf z.B. "Wii: um Super Smash Bros. Brawl zu entsperren: Verstecke Snake - spiel 15 Spiele in Shadow Moses Island od. spiel mindestens 130 Spiele in VS Mode" oder "Ken's Labyrinth Unlimited Life: While playing, press BACKSPACE for unlimited life" etc...
Das ist der größte Schwachsinn! Meine letzten Computerspiele waren die auf ATARI und Commadore64, wenn das hier noch jemand kennt..

PS: - bin auch E-Plus Kunde; mir wurde AUCH vorgeworfen, dass ich einen "Vertrag" evtl. Online oder so abgeschlossen haben könnte / hätte. --> 100 % NEIN dazu !!
- Hab mich soweit informiert, dass man auf dubiose Anbieter nicht reagieren soll. Und aller höchsten einen Widerruf schreiben (ohne private Daten wie Adresse etc.) und abwarten.
Problem: Eplus zieht den Betrag ab! Kann man evtl. die normale Rechnung begleichen und Eplus die Ermächtigung wegnehmen, die "Zusatzleistung" von Cylon Llc mitzuverbuchen? Dann können die mich solange Mahnen wie sie es wollen. Zweifele auch dass es die Firma gibt bzw. ihr wisst schon...

Bitte gibt Bescheid, falls ihr Vorschläge habt. 
Bringt das Einschalten der..
- ..Polizei
- ..Verbraucherschutzzentrale (anscheinend nicht) oder
- ..Bundesnetzagentur was?

(Mails an mich bitte an "@m-m" richten.)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hebt diese SMS von denen gut auf, versucht, diese zu dokumentieren (abfotografieren oder Handy scannen). Leitet diese an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de weiter mit einer genauen Beschreibung des Vorgangs. 
In der Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur müssen Eure Daten stehen. Bitte auch einen Hinweis darauf, dass auf gamer-data-germany.com eine Premium-SMS ohne Preishinweis beworben wird. 
Dann würde ich noch eine Mail an Euren Handyprovider schicken und in Kopie an die Firma Ericsson IPX. In dieser Mail sollte klar stehen, dass ihr Euch betrogen fühlt und das Geld unberechtigt abgebucht wurde.
Der zuständige Ansprechpartner ist übrigens laut Cylon LLC der "Sales Manager Germany"

Außerdem würde ich mich an Akte wenden (akte(at)akte.net), denen könnt ihr gerne erzählen, dass hier im Forum großes Interesse an dem Fall besteht 

Polizei? Ich weiß nicht recht... Man weiß ja noch nicht, wie es zu diesen für die Betroffenen unangenehmen Vorfällen gekommen ist. Hat da irgendjemand die Handynummer eingegeben? Aber wie wurde daraus ein Abo, ohne dass jemand den Pincode bestätigt hat? Oder gab es am Ende überhaupt nie eine Anmeldung und ein Unbekannter will die Empfänger der SMS unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen (=eine Anmeldung liegt vor) zu einer kostenpflichtigen Stopp-SMS-Antwort verleiten? Das wäre dann - zumindest laut StA Kiel - Betrug und damit ein Fall für eine Strafanzeige. Dieser Unbekannte wäre dann quasi ein nicht angestellter Sales Manager der besonderen Art für Ericsson-IPX. Da können die natürlich nichts dafür. Nichts und wieder (mal) nichts, wie üblich...  

Ich würde darüber mal mit einem Juristen reden, wenn ich betroffen wäre. Ach, springen nicht hier im Forum ein paar Vertreter der Juristerei herum?


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Problem: Eplus zieht den Betrag ab! Kann man evtl. die normale Rechnung begleichen und Eplus die Ermächtigung wegnehmen, die "Zusatzleistung" von Cylon Llc mitzuverbuchen? Dann können die mich solange Mahnen wie sie es wollen. Zweifele auch dass es die Firma gibt bzw. ihr wisst schon...


Wenn mir jemand Geld abknöpfen würde für etwas, was ich nie bestellt habe, würde ich nicht bezahlen. Klar.
Aber die Firma gibt es. Und Ericsson-IPX gibt es auch. Ericsson-IPX weiß offenbar auch sehr gut Bescheid darüber. Wenn Ericsson-IPX der Ansicht wäre, dass alle Betroffenen lügen, würde ich das nur zu gerne von deren Pressesprecher in die Kamera gesagt kriegen. Aber das sage ich hier ja schon eine ganze Weile...

Ericsson-IPX hat bereits eine Tradition im Feld der unglücklichen Kundenauswahl... 
Das schafft richtig Vertrauen für einen Zahlungsanbieter...
:stumm:



Unregistriert schrieb:


> PS: - bin auch E-Plus Kunde; mir wurde AUCH vorgeworfen, dass ich einen "Vertrag" evtl. Online oder so abgeschlossen haben könnte / hätte. --> 100 % NEIN dazu !!


Das würde ich E-Plus noch einmal schriftlich fragen, in Verbindung mit einigen Zitaten über Cylon LLC aus den Beschwerden in Deutschland und den USA und verbunden mit der Frage, ob sie bei dieser Sachlage immer noch so sicher sind, dass Du die Unwahrheit sagst. Ach ja, diese Mail würde ich natürlich in offener Kopie an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken und gerne auch an Akte :- und natürlich an Ericsson-IPX.

*Auf sie mit Gebrüll *

Lesetipp: Premium-SMS - was tun als Opfer dubioser Anbieter?



> Wenn Sie von einem Premium-SMS-Anbieter getäuscht oder betrogen wurden
> 
> * Sichern Sie Beweise. Speichern Sie die Werbe-SMS oder -Mail, bzw. die Internetseite oder Werbeanzeige sicher ab. Nach Möglichkeit halten Sie dabei auch Datum und Uhrzeit des Angebots fest.
> * Erstatten Sie Strafanzeige [*]. Informieren Sie auch die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung des unlauteren Wettbewerbs (Wettbewerbszentrale), die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste (FST) und Ihren Provider über den Fall.
> ...



[*]: Wenn ich persönlich keine Strafanzeige erstatten würde, würde ich dennoch eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken und dann das dortige Aktenzeichen verwenden


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo,
Kann mir mal bitte jemand eine Kündigungsmail zeigen die alles enthält? habe nämlich keine lust auf langen schriftverkehr mit diesen [.....].


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Bin ein weiteres Opfer dieser 70123 Abzocke. Wie schon zuvor gelesen,
nirgendwo etwas bestellt, Handynumer eingegeben etc.
Dem Provider (eplus) ist dies scheinbar ziemlich egal, hauptsache kassieren.

Bleibt die Frage: Wie kann man das schnell und sicher beenden (ohne weitere Kosten und Ärger)?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

hat irgendwer sein geld (scheck) schon wiederbekommen!?


----------



## kleiner1979 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

schreibt einfach ne mail an [email protected] kostet auf jeden fall nichts

betreff sms abo
erklärt das ihr kein abo o.ä. abgeschlossen habt! fordert eine *erklärung* wie der Vertrag zustande gekommen sein soll? 

Kündigt aber dennoch in dieser mail den ABO Vertrag, und fordert die kosten ein, bin mal auf diese erklärungen von gamer data gespannt




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ???
> [Oberlehrermodus]es wäre wirklich verdammt hilfreich, wenn solche wichtigen Informationen hier nicht erst auf Nachfrage eher zufällig


 
sorry wie gesagt hab die erste mail mit dem scheinbaren pin, damit nicht in zusammenhang gebracht (da nicht wirklich gelesen), bis hier davon berichtet wurde

*zeit - verlauf*
beginn *23.01.09*
ca. 16:14 ~16:15 eingang des pins als sms
*16:16* erste SMS mit hinweis Eplus bucht ihn 4,99 für den cylon dienst
*16:17* sms mit Spiele cheats
*16:17* paar sek. später die 2. sms mit spielecheats beide sms sind auch nicht besonders lang

anmeldung lt gamer-data-germany *23.01.09 8:14??????*

orginal header der gamer-data mail *Customer Support [[email protected]]*


----------



## kleiner1979 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

noch etwas schreibt euern mobilfunkanbieter an, erklärt das ihr in dieser sache von [......] ausgeht!

und droht mit der rückbuchung des gesamten rechnungsbetrages falls für die cylon abgebucht wird bis zur klärung, was nicht bestellt wurde wird nicht bezahlt

hat bei mir funktioniert hab die rechnung seit einer woche, gebucht wurde noch nichts.

*RECHNUNG Eplus:*
*Leistungen Dritter*​

*Nr. Datum Zeit Content-Kategorie 
€​*
​​*Leistungen von Cylon LIc*​

​​8687 EVia de Ventura 111, Scot tsdale, AZ85258, USA, Hot line: 581636
(0,29€/Min)​

57. 23.01 16:18:02 News/Info 4,9900
58. 30.01 18:13:19 News/Info 4,9900​​*Summe Leistungen von Cylon LIc 9,9800*
*Summe Leistungen Dritter *​
​
2 *9,9800*
*Bei Fragen oder Reklamationen wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den*​*jeweiligen Drittanbieter.*
​


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> *zeit - verlauf*
> beginn *23.01.09*
> ca. 16:14 ~16:15 eingang des pins als sms
> *16:16* erste SMS mit hinweis Eplus bucht ihn 4,99 für den cylon dienst
> ...


8:14 = deren Ortszeit
16:14 = deine Ortszeit

(man müsste noch klären, ob deine Handyzeit exakt ist)

"Linda" oder "Joey" beantworten in USA auch die Beschwerden. Ob es die beiden gibt? Ich denke, dass Joey in Wahrheit "J" ist:
j(at)cyloncorp.com = Der Chef!

Ich habe übrigens mit jemandem gesprochen, der mit Francis gesprochen hat: Ericsson-IPX hat definitv Kenntnis von den Beschwerden. Ich habe darum gebeten, dass die sich hier mal äußern. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal. Irgendwann nervt's.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Von Eplus:


> vielen Dank für Ihre kritischen Worte. Sie dürfen zu Recht von uns erwarten, eine fachlich korrekte und kompetente Antwort zu erhalten. Daher werden wir sehr genau prüfen, wie es zu diesem Versehen kommen konnte. Denn die Zufriedenheit unserer Kunden steht bei uns an oberster Stelle.
> 
> Ihre Rechnung vom 31.01.2009 haben wir sehr sorgfältig geprüft. Nach unseren Recherchen wurden alle Verbindungen korrekt berechnet.
> 
> ...


___________________________________________________________________
und das nachdem mir der tel. kundendienst versprochen hatte mir einen ansprechpartner von cylon herrauszufiltern....naja supi wenigstens haben die sich überhaupt gemeldet...hat ja auch nur 3 wochen gedauert grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
und dann hab ich denen auch 1000 mal erklärt das ich nie nen abo abgeschlossen habe, und ob die nicht gleich (was nicht geht) alle kostenpflichtigen nummern bzw abos für meine nr sperren lassen können. by the way die hotline bei eplus war auch net grad billig...da erklärt man alles und dann so´n mist!


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Der Ansprechpartner der Firma Cylon LLC steht im Handelsregister des US-Bundesstaates Arizona:
hier klicken

Seine E-Mail-Adresse ist j(at)cyloncorp.com

E-Plus hätte Dir wenigstens sagen können, dass Ericsson-IPX für die Abrechnung verantwortlich ist. Denen gehört die Kurzwahlnummer. Ansprechpartner bei Ericsson-IPX ist ein Herr C*G*, der _sales manager_ für Deutschland:
ch***.g***(at)ericsson.com

siehe hier

Bitte Unregelmäßigkeiten auch an die Bundesnetzagentur melden:
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de (Dort muß man seinen Namen & seine Adresse angeben)

auf gamer-data-germany.com steht 





> Sie können dieses Service jeder Zeit stornieren! Die Annulierung des Auftrages kann erfolgen durch: 1) das Senden einer SMS mit dem Wort "STOP" an den Code 70123,


Falls es sich hierbei um eine kostenpflichtige SMS handelt (also falls Kosten entstehen, die über eine normale SMS hinausgehen), dann fehlt hier ein Preishinweis. Auch das wäre ggf. der Bundesnetzagentur (und Ericsson) anzuzeigen.

PS: Die Preisauszeichnung auf der Seite selbst ist ja mehr als auffällig. Nur melden sich ja immer wieder Personen, die sich dort nicht angemeldet haben. Die erste SMS, die angeblich bei einigen gekommen ist, hat bisher noch niemand gesehen. Hier stellen sich zwei Fragen:

1. Wie kam es zu dieser SMS? Wurde diese versendet, weil jemand auf der Seite (s)eine Handynummer eingetragen hat oder handelt es sich um Spam?

2. Ist der Preishinweis in dieser SMS deutlich genug?

Hier gibt es nicht nur Fragen an die Firmen, sondern auch an die Betroffenen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich hier keiner beschweren würde, der auf der Seite gamer-data-germany.com *absichtlich* seine Handynummer eingetragen hat. Dass dieser jemand in meinen Augen ziemlich blöd wäre, 5 Euro zu zahlen für... ja... für was denn eigentlich??? - das ist hier nicht das Thema.

PS: 





> Sie haben mit dem SMS-Premium-Dienst Logos, Klingeltöne, Infodienste bzw. Abos per Kurzwahl bei einem Content- oder Informations-Provider bestellt und von diesem Anbieter eine oder mehrere SMS erhalten. Eine Löschung dieser Dienste ist nach unseren Wissen nur mit einer schriftlichen Kündigung möglich.


 Dieses inhaltsarme Textbausteinkopieren kennt man schon aus Dialerzeiten. "Alles prima, zahlen sie mal. Wir haben zwar keine Ahnung, aber wir wollen ja auch nur ihre Kohle"
Hallo? Die wollen Geld von Euch. Also: wofür? Und wo ist der Beleg dafür, dass diese Forderung auf einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung von Cylon LLC und Euch beruht???


----------



## katzenjens (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass in diesem Fall im Web eine Handynummer eingegeben wurde und KEINE auf das Handy geschickte SMS mit einer PIN beantwortet wurde?!

Und um ein ungewolltes Abo zu beenden, muss man erst einmal detektivische Fähigkeiten ermitteln, um dann bei einem im Ausland sitzenden Anbieter eine schriftliche Kündigung des Abos vorzunehmen?! Nee oder?

Und Netzbetreiber zieht willig alles von der Handyrechnung, oder schlimmer, direkt bei Prepaid-Verträgen ein? Und gerade bei PrePaid hat man bei vielen Betreibern nicht einmal die Möglichkeit nachzuvollziehen, wer da was einzieht?

Geile Sache, so werden ansonsten gute Kommunikationsmittel gnadenlos zu Schrott degradiert.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass in diesem Fall im Web eine Handynummer eingegeben wurde und KEINE auf das Handy geschickte SMS mit einer PIN beantwortet wurde?!


in welchem Fall? Es braucht die Eingabe einer Handynummer und die Eingabe des Pins. Denkbar, dass ersteres unnötig ist, wenn man gleich eine SMS mit dem Pin kriegt. Wie es zu dieser kommen kann? Nuja...
Problematisch wäre es, wenn die Eingabe des Pins nicht nötig ist und nur die Auslieferung schon ausreicht, um das Abo auszulösen. So *interpretiere ich die oben zitierten Zeiten* (im Falle dass kleiner1979 nichts eingegeben hat)


> zeit - verlauf
> beginn 23.01.09
> ca. 16:14 ~16:15 eingang des pins als sms
> 16:16 erste SMS mit hinweis Eplus bucht ihn 4,99 für den cylon dienst [diese kurze Zeitspanne wäre ja wohl nur möglich, wenn kleiner1979 vor der Internetseite sitzen würde und dort sofort den Code eingegeben hätte - dies bestreitet er jedoch. Glaubt man ihm, ist hier der Knackpunkt der Erklärung, siehe unten]
> ...


 


Der "normale" Weg ist: 
Person A findet die Seite (wie eigentlich?), findet sie super-klasse-toll (warum eigentlich?) und entscheidet sich, dort seine Handynummer einzugeben, um für 4,99€ *pro Woche*


> *Cheats 						& Spielinformation & Alerts
> *direkt auf das Handy inklusive online Access zu der gesamten 						Datenbank für alle Videospiel Cheats!


 zu erhalten.
Nehmen wir mal an, es gibt tatsächlich jemanden, der das wünscht (manchmal komme ich mir zu alt vor, um mir das vorstellen zu können), dann bekommt diese Person eine SMS mit einem Pincode. Ein Vertrag wird geschlossen, wenn dieser Pincode eingegeben wird:


> Durch das Eingeben der Handynummer *und des, per SMS zugesannten 						PIN-Codes*, stimmen Sie automatisch einem Abonnement dieses monatlichen 						Services für die Kosten von € 4.99.-(incl. MwSt.) zu



Tja. Das ist der Plan. 
Nur scheinbar gibt es da offenbar _leeeeiiiiider_ ein Problem und es sieht im Moment so aus, als würde die Auslieferung des Pins bei manchen schon ein Abo auslösen. Wenn dem wirklich so wäre, wäre das bestimmt _nuuuuur ein Versehen_.

Wenn die Person, die das durch Eingabe der Handynummer und Eingabe des pins absichtlich auslöst, irgendwelche Reklamationen hat, steht auf der Seite eine Beschwerdemöglichkeit. Allerdings kein Impressum, nicht einmal im Entferntesten (das nur am Rande).


----------



## katzenjens (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hm,

mal sehen, ob ich noch eine Prepaid-Karte hier habe, am besten eine wo ich übers Web die Kosten kontrollieren kann (o2 ist da vorbildlich). Wäre mal interessant, was passiert.

Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Und um ein ungewolltes Abo zu beenden, muss man erst einmal detektivische Fähigkeiten ermitteln, um dann bei einem im Ausland sitzenden Anbieter eine schriftliche Kündigung des Abos vorzunehmen?! Nee oder?


Ich bin kein Jurist. Auf deren Seite steht:


> Durch das Eingeben der Handynummer und des, per SMS zugesannten 						PIN-Codes, stimmen Sie automatisch einem Abonnement dieses monatlichen 						Services für die Kosten von € 4.99.-(incl. MwSt.) zu
> und verpflichten sich zugleich für regelmäßige, 						monatliche Zahlungen des genannten Betrages von € 4.99.- *bis zu 						dem Zeitpunkt einer schriftlichen Stornierung der vorangegangen 						Registrierung.*
> [...]
> Sie können dieses Service jeder Zeit stornieren! Die Annulierung des Auftrages kann erfolgen durch:
> ...



Das sind für mich lauter unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten... Aber ich würde es so interpretieren: Ich gebe meine Handynummer dort ein und annuliere das Abo sofort wieder, dann muss ich nicht zahlen. Annulieren ist nicht kündigen, annulieren heisst "für nichtig erklären".



> Und Netzbetreiber zieht willig alles von der Handyrechnung, oder schlimmer, direkt bei Prepaid-Verträgen ein?


Ich denke, dass es bei Prepaid wirklich scheiße aussieht... 


> Geile Sache, so werden ansonsten gute Kommunikationsmittel gnadenlos zu Schrott degradiert.


Nein, katzenjens. Kein Mensch würde es akzeptieren, dass auf der Straße Hunderte von Taschendieben rumlaufen und uns regelmäßig den Geldbeutel klauen. Aber im Bereich neuer Medien scheint das ganz normal und ok zu sein. 
Wer stellt sich denn  dagegen?
Vielleicht sollten die Chefs von Straßenräuberbanden auch bunte Klickiwerbung im TV betreiben - dann darf man das offenbar.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Die fehlende Anbieterkennzeichnung geht ja noch weiter, denn der "Käufer", der die Abbuchung auf der Handyrechung findet, bekommt auch vom Mobilfunkanbieter keine detaillierten Informationen oder ladungsfähige Adresse. Sondern nur eine Telefonnummer, eine E-Mail-Aressse oder den Namen des Abrechnungsunternehmens. 

Nach einer "STOP"-E-mail erhält man dann ein Autoreply mit dem Text:


> Falls Sie dieses SMS-Informations-Service stornieren möchten, können Sie das jeder Zeit ganz einfach und schnell über das Handy machen: senden Sie das Wort „STOP“ in einer SMS an den Short-Code 70123.


Was nicht mit dem Text auf der Internetseite übereinstimmt.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo,

auch ich habe einen Vertrag bei E-Plus und bin Cylon LLC zum Opfer gefallen. Ich habe nirgends meine Handynummer angegeben, geschweige denn irgend einen Pin eingegeben.
EPlus meldet sich bei mir auch nicht und unter der 0800 Nummer meldet sich niemand, es läuft nur der AB.

Habt ihr denn Scheck schon bekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

wenn ihr euch hier meldet:
[email protected]   (bundesnetzagentur) bekommt ihr ein formular zugesangt, die haben auch ein aktenzeichen für cylon.
ich für meinen teil, habe trotz des versprechens, noch keinen scheck erhalten. ich vermute mal keiner hier im forum hat bisher sein geld zurückerstattet bekommen?!

grüße kathi


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Auch in den USA gehen die Fragen weiter. Beitrag von gestern: 





> Cylon LLC: Alerts - Info Text 38146 appeared on my daughter's line.  I am trying to determine if she's at fault.  What service does this business provide?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Zur Klarstellung: Dass Kosten entstehen *ohne Eingabe des Pins* konnte bisher nicht reproduziert werden. Zumindest *aktuell* nicht. Allerdings wurde ja auch schon an vielen Stellen interveniert. Vielleicht wurde das "kleine Problem" inzwischen repariert, wenn es denn ein "technisches Versehen" gewesen wäre 

Da aber offenbar niemand belegen kann, dass ohne Eingabe des Pins Kosten entstanden, gilt in dubio pro Cylon.


----------



## Francis T (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Noch wir haben kein Reaktion von Firma Ericsson-IPX. Jemand anderes?
Francis


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

endlich hab ich was im internet dazu gefunden.
also ich hab das selbe problem, vor 4wochen kam die erste sms worin ich aufgefordert wurde irgendein pw irgendwo einzugeben, HABS ABER NATÜRLICH NICHT GETAN und seit dem kommt jede woche eine sms -.- und jedes mal wird 4.99 berechnet. War deshalb schon bei base doch die konnte da nichts machen meinten die( frechheit) und ich solle auf die erste rechnung warten wo die gebühren aufgeführt sind. die rechnung müsste bald da sein, mal sehen was dabei raus kommt


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> seit dem kommt jede woche eine sms -.- und jedes mal wird 4.99 berechnet. War deshalb schon bei base doch die konnte da nichts machen


Frechheit! Was sind das denn für Kasper? Wie heisst diese Firma? Base? Na, Base ist jedenfalls dann mal keine Firma, bei der ich irgendwas abschließe... (leicht ironisch)

In diesem Thread stehen schon ein paar Kontaktmöglichkeiten, um wenigstens die folgenden Abbuchungen zu verhindern...

Hast Du diese SMS noch? Aufheben und dokumentieren.
An Bundesnetzatentur wenden:
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

dort den Vorfall schildern unter Angabe Deiner Daten.

und: weiter hier reinschauen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Mit staunendem Blick über den Teich geschaut:
http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/stories/2009/02/16/daily28.html



> Florida Attorney General Bill McCollum is going after third-party charges found on many telephone bills, asking the *Florida Public Service Commission* to prohibit phone companies from making such charges involving consumers.
> “This practice of phone companies placing unauthorized charges on telephone bills has increased dramatically in recent years and must not be allowed to continue,” McCollum said in a media release. “Florida consumers have a right to expect their telephone bills will not be used as a billing and collection service for every vendor selling its wares.”
> (_Der Generalstaatsanwalt von Florida, Bill McCollum, geht gegen Abbuchungen von Drittfirmen vor, die auf vielen Telefonrechnungen gefunden wurden und forderte die "Florida Public Service Commision" (PSC) (=Regulierungsbehörde) auf, Telefonfirmen zu untersagen, solche Posten bei Verbrauchern auszuweisen._
> _'Die Praxis der Telefonfirmen, unberechtigte Gebühren in Telefonrechnungen aufzuweisen, ist in den letzten Jahren in dramatisch gestiegener Zahl aufgetreten und es muß verhindert werden, dass sich dies fortsetzt', erklärte McCollum in einer Pressemitteilung. 'Die Verbraucher in Florida haben ein Recht darauf, zu erwarten, dass ihre Telefonrechnungen nicht als ein Abrechnungs- und Eintreibungsdienst für jeden Verkäufer werden, der seine Waren anbietet)_





> McCollum wants the PSC to declare phone companies do not have the right to charge or bill for non-telecommunication vendor products and services. (_McCollum möchte, dass das PSC erklärt, dass Telefonfirmen nicht das Recht dazu haben, Produkte und Dienste in Rechgnung zu stellen, die nichts mit Telekommunikationsleistungen zu tun haben_)



McCollum, das ist der nette Generalstaatsanwalt, der beispielsweise auch gegen T-Mobile ermittelt hatte und der unter anderem hohe Millionenrückzahlungen von Mobilfunkanbietern durchgesetzt hat.

Gegen dessen Entschlossenheit und gegen dessen Möglichkeiten ist die Bundesnetzagentur nicht einmal eine Wattestäbchenarmee, sondern schlicht ein Haufen heißer Luft.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Volle Zustimmung bis auf das hier:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> , sondern schlicht ein Haufen _heißer _Luft.


lauwarm wäre noch geschmeichelt


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Are you speaking English? 



> You may refer any consumer to file a complaint directly with us at http://www.arizonabbb.org for further assistance.
> 
> You may wish to contact the State of Arizona Attorney General’s Office for possible further assistance.  Their website is http://www.azag.gov.



[email protected]

Betroffene können sich unter den angegebenen Adressen direkt in Arizona beschweren. Aber nur auf Englisch.


----------



## kleiner1979 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

hab mich jetzt an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt.
weiter hab ich nochmals eine mail an die gamer data germany gesendet im Verteiler hatte ich dieses mal die Ericsson IPX.

Erklärte nochmal das ich beweisen kann, kein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben, da ich mich auf arbeit befand ohne pc zugang, erklärte das ich samtliche Zahlungen an meinen Mobilfunkunternehmer storniere
Von Gamer Data Germany bekam ich bloß wieder die mail ihr Abo sei gekündigt .... usw.

ich bekam aber bald einen Anruf von der gamer data germany *oh wunder *


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

meine frage lautet nur: kriegen wir unser geld wieder!? und wenn ja wie!?

ich denke nicht das man das geld des mobilanbieters einbehalten darf, oder doch!?
weil es ja leistungen dritter sind und es die ja nicht interessiert....
kennt einer die rechtslage??? wer schützt uns???
hilfeeeeeeeee


----------



## kleiner1979 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

hab mich jetzt an die Bundesnetzagentur gewandt.
weiter hab ich nochmals eine mail an die gamer data germany gesendet im Verteiler hatte ich dieses mal die Ericsson IPX '[email protected]'.

Erklärte nochmal das ich beweisen kann, kein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben, da ich mich auf arbeit befand ohne pc zugang, erklärte das ich samtliche Zahlungen an meinen Rundfunkunternehmen storniere. Von Gamer Data Germany bekam ich bloß wieder die mail ihr Abo sei gekündigt .... usw.

ich bekam aber bald einen Anruf von der gamer data germany *oh wunder *
ich erklärte der frau dort, das ich keinen kontakt wünsche!
Sie bestand aber darauf, da sie wohl einen Anruf von der Ericsson IPX bekommem hat, die sache zu klären.

Die sache hast gut 15 min. gedauert, ich legte ihr alle beweise vor, das ich hätte kein pin eingeben können, darauf wurde die frau sehr verunsichert.
versprach mir ebenfalls einen Scheck in $
aus erfahrungen hier fragte ich gleich, das schon mehren ein scheck versprochen wurde der nie angekommen ist, ihre antwort das brauch zeit ca. 2monate

weiter fragte ich nach ihrem geschäftsmodell: sie erzählte mir das die gamer data germany ihren ursprünglichen sitz in den USA hat?

die nächste frage von mir  es müste doch einen server geben auf den die ip geloggt werden (somit nachverfolgbar wären), da kam sie ein wenig ins schwimmen, sagte mir das nichts zwischen gespeichert wird???????
aber selbst bei tel. unternehmen werden ips ne zeitlang geloggt denke ich, das sagte ich ihr, sie wurde sehr unruhig, und sagte sie hätte keinen zugriff auf die IT.

richtig unruhig wurde die Dame als ich nach dem Geschäftsführer fragte?
laut ihrer aussage und ewigen hin und her *Geschäftsführer der Gamer Data Hr.edit *

hatt schonmal jemand beim impressum der gama data germany nachgeschaut
hier:
Contact Us  |  FAQ
Gamer-Data-Germany.com
20701 N. Scottsdale Road, Suite 107
Scottsdale, AZ 85255-1070
0800-180-6587
[email protected]
Videospielerzeuger Spiel-Überbrücker - die größte Ansammlung der Videospielerzeuger Überbrücker!!
Telefon: 0800-180-6587
Internet: Videospielerzeuger Spiel-Überbrücker - die größte Ansammlung der Videospielerzeuger Überbrücker!!
Geschaftsfuhrer: * edit *
Scottsdale, Arizona, USA
Registernummer: 584467
USA Tax Identification Number: EIN 71-1017075


hat die frau nen anderen arbeitgeber???
alles sehr merkwürdig, auf jeden fall bin ich nun der nächste der auf einen Scheck wartet
find es aber verdammt merkwürdig das die ericsson ipx, das gespräch eingeleitet hat?
vielleicht kann ja jemand der übers Schulenglisch hinauskommt nen musterschreiben anfertigen


----------



## webwatcher (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Auch wer hier als Gast postet, hat sich  damit verpflichtet  an die Nutzungsbedingungen zu halten:

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> *Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.*


----------



## kleiner1979 (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

ok da der name im impressum so nicht veröffentlicht werden darf hier der link
zu Hr Green
Gamer-Data.com: Game Cheats, Cheat Codes, Walkthroughs, Secret Cheats, and More &ndash; Wii, PS2, PS3, DS, Play Station, Xbox


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Seit wann gibt es dieses Impressum? Der Fall wird immer kurioser...



> Gamer-Data-Germany.com
> 20701 N. Scottsdale Road, Suite 107
> Scottsdale, AZ 85255-1070
> 0800-180-6587
> ...


Was soll eine "Registernummer" sein? So etwas gibt es in Arizona nicht. Es gibt "File numbers" - aber da gibt es keine 584467
Cylon LLC hat L12388400

Es gibt keine Firma "gamer-data-Germany.com"
Das Impressum ist offenbar neu und noch ... unnachvollziehbar, um es mal so zu formulieren.

R*G* ist nach unserem Kenntnisstand ein "Softwareentwickler" aus Scotssdale (Arizona) (es gibt aber mindestens auch einen Krebsspezialisten und einen Künstler mit demselben Allerweltsnamen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

@kleiner1979
Irgendjemand hatte erwähnt, dass die Bundesnetzagentur in den Fall involviert sei, Du hattest auch dorthin geschrieben. Da Du daran ein berechtigtes Interesse hast, solltest Du *umgehend* dort nach dem Inhaber der 0800 fragen. Allerdings gebe ich zu bedenken, dass dann womöglich Dein Name an die Firma übergeben wird. Das zu vermeiden ist allerdings recht einfach


----------



## KAY1 (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

bin auch betroffen in Sachen Cylon Llc,
hab mich schriftlich an Eplus gewandt 

von denen hab ich bloß die Auskunft bekommen, das Sie nicht für den Inhalt der Nachrichten zuständig sind,diese nur übermitteln, und Sie können den SMS Versand einzelner Anbieter nicht unterbinden????
wörtlich: *Unter der Absenderrufnummer 1232111 versendet E-plus kostenfreie SMS an Kunden, um Sie über die erfolgte Abrechnung von Leistungen zu benachrichtigen*

weiter bekam ich nützliche Tips meine nummer nicht im netz preiszugeben, sehr nützlich hat bestimmt auch niemand getan
weiter sollte ich mich in die ROBINSONLISTE.DE - Deutsche Robinsonlisten für eMail, Mobil- und Festnetztelefon eintragen weiß jemand was das ist,

wie lauten denn die namen der geschäftsführer, hört sich an als sind das unterschiedliche, schade das editiert werden mußte


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



KAY1 schrieb:


> wie lauten denn die namen der geschäftsführer, hört sich an als sind das unterschiedliche, schade das editiert werden mußte


Auf der Seite gamer-data-germany.com steht neuerdings ein Impressum mit einer nicht nachvollziehbaren Angabe zu einer nicht auffindbaren Firma. Cylon LLC hat aber doch bereits erklärt, auf dieser Seite einen Dienst anzubieten.
Diese Aussage kam laut Angaben von F*T* direkt von einer Person, die mit dem Namen unterzeichnete, der im Handelsregister des Staates Arizona als Inhaber/Verantwortlicher für die Cylon LLC eingetragen ist (und zwar als Verantwortlicher für einen "Family Trust" des Ehepaares D*).
Weiterhin ist bekannt, dass Ericsson *von Cylon LLC* über die Vorfälle informiert wurde. Das ist es, was mich am meisten aufregt: Ericsson-IPX benimmt sich wie irgendeine Klitsche und reagiert überhaupt nicht. Das bedeutet für mich: Mit so einer Firma würde ich keine Geschäfte machen.


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Mit so einer Firma würde ich keine Geschäfte machen.


Wieso, die Firma macht ja Geschäfte mit unfreiwilligen "Kunden". Alles andere ist doch zweitrangig.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ich bin auch ein Opfer von "Cylon Llc" bzw von "Game-Data".
Ich bin sehr sehr sehr sehr verärgert wie ihr anderen vermutlich auch.
Ich habe Game-Data-Germany und der BNA eine E-Mail geschrieben.
Der G-D-G habe ich gesagt das ich persönlich keinen ABO abgeschlossen haben und das er storniert werden soll.
Wenn das nicht kommt werde ich meinen Anwalt bzw. die Polizei alamieren.
Der BNA hab ich mein Problem ausführlich geschildert.

Ich habe mir alle 10 Seiten des Theards durchgelesen.
Ich kam aber irgedenwie durcheinander.
Ist Cylon Llc und Game-Data-Germany das gleiche und was hat dieses Ericsson damit zutun.
Eine weitere Frage wäre; Krieg ich mein Geld wieder zurück.
Kann ich es der Polizei melden?
Was wäre wenn....

Ich zerbreche mir den Kopf hier 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ist Cylon Llc und Game-Data-Germany das gleiche und was hat dieses Ericsson damit zutun.
> Eine weitere Frage wäre; Krieg ich mein Geld wieder zurück.
> Kann ich es der Polizei melden?


_
Frage:
"Ist Cylon Llc und Game-Data-Germany das gleiche"
kurze Antwort: ja._

Antwortversuch:


			
				J*H* schrieb:
			
		

> *We *sell mobile content services via gamer-data-germany.com
> This is a website and alert service program that is approved by the German
> wireless carriers and fully compliant with the regulations of the German wireless market.


("_Wir verkaufen mobile Inhalte über die Seite gamer-data-germany.com. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Webseite und einen Informationsdienst der von den deutschen Mobilfunkprovidern überprüft wurde [gemeint ist wohl Ericsson, Anm. von mir] und der völlig im Einklang mit den Gesetzen des deutschen Mobilfunkmarktes ist_")

Auf gamer-data-germany.com steht (neuerdings?) ein Impressum, in dem der Name eines Geschäftsführers einer Firma steht, zu der auch eine Registriernummer angegeben ist und eine Adresse.

Diese Adresse ist nicht vollständig


> *Gamer-Data-Germany.com [eine solche Firma ist bisher unauffindbar]
> *20701 N. Scottsdale Road, Suite 107 [hier felt die Angabe einer "PMB", also Postfach siehe google]
> Scottsdale, AZ 85255-1070
> 0800-180-6587 [diese Nummer wurde zuvor Betroffenen genannt und gehört vermutlich der Cylon LLC - Betroffene sollten bei der Bundesnetzagentur nachfragen, wem diese Nummer nun wirklich gehört]
> ...




*Die US-Behörden sind übrigens inzwischen auf den Fall aufmerksam gemacht worden und laut Angaben von Francis werde in den USA (!!!!!!)  bereits über eine Sammelklage nachgedacht. In Deutschland gibt es allerdings keine Sammelklage!!!!*

Es gibt nichts, was darauf hinweisen würde, dass Cylon LLC *nicht* für diese Probleme (mit)verantwortlich ist. Die Informationen über die angebliche "gamer-data-germany.com" wurden offenbar *nachträglich* eingefügt. Diese Firma ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht auffindbar. 

_Frage: 
"was hat dieses Ericsson damit zutun"_
kurze Antwort: Ericsson-IPX rechnet den Dienst der Cylon LLC (?) ab


Antwortversuch:

"dieses Ericsson" ist eine ziemlich bekannte schwedische Firma. Schau mal auf dein Telefon, ob da nicht Ericsson drauf steht 

[noparse]http://www.ericsson.com/de/unternehmen/company_facts.shtml[/noparse]



> Ericsson liefert Gesamtlösungen, die alles umfassen, von Systemen und Anwendungen bis hin zu Dienstleistungen und der technologischen Plattform für Mobiltelefone. Mit Sony Ericsson sind wir auch ein führender Lieferant kompletter mobiler Multimedia Produkte.



"Ericsson IPX" (Internet Payment eXchange) ist eine "Lösung für mobiles Bezahlen von Premium Inhalten über WAP oder SMS und bietet den weltweiten Versand von SMS für z.B. Marketing, News oder Kundeninformationen."

Offenbar sind die direkten Kunden (zu denen viele namhafte Firmen gehören) begeisterter von diesem System als die Endkunden und End"kunden" 

Laut Angabe von Francis habe Cylon LLC sich an Ericsson gewandt, um die Probleme mit diesen Abrechnungen hier zu besprechen. Daraufhin wurde auf der gamer-data-germany.com das Impressum eingefügt.

Dort ist übrigens (nach wie vor) zu lesen:


> Gegründet 		*von einer Gruppe ehemaliger Angestellten einer Firma, die Videospiele 		erzeugt!*



Über die Firma Cylon LLC ist bekannt, dass es auch in den USA Beschwerden gibt, seit diese Firma offenbar ihr Geschäftsfeld erweitert hat (ca. Mitte oder Ende 2008 ). Vorher war das Hauptgebiet der Firma offenbar Suchmaschinenoptimierung und außer einiger Klagen über aufdringliche Werbung gab es keine Beschwerden.

Wie die Firma zu Ericsson-IPX kam, ist bisher nicht bekannt.

Ericsson-IPX gibt ja keine Stellungnahme ab, was ich ziemlich unklug finde, weil deren doch beachtliche Ansammlung "umstrittener Anbieter" bereits seit längerem ein Thema ist. Da sich diese Firma als "Zahlungsanbieter" sieht, wäre es für diese Firma doch von *äußerster Wichtigkeit* bei auftretenden Problemen etwas mehr Offenheit zu zeigen und nicht alle im Regen stehen zu lassen: Die betroffenen Endkunden ebenso wie deren Handyprovider, die doch den Zorn abkriegen (E-Plus).

Wäre ich Ericsson, würde ich hier endlich mal Stellung beziehen, denn wer dauernd nur schweigt, wirkt auf die Dauer suspekt. 
_
Frage:
"Krieg ich mein Geld wieder zurück"_
kurze Antwort: das wissen die Götter - und Ericsson IPX.

Antwort: E-Plus stellt sich ja offenbar auf den Standpunkt, nichts damit zu tun zu haben. Ob das rechtlich so korrekt ist, wenn die doch die Rechnung stellen, wäre eine interessante Frage...

Anderen betroffenen wurden hier Schecks angeboten (und das ist auch die Aussage der Cylon LLC, dass "unzufriedene Kunden" ihr Geld zurück kriegen). Wie soll das aber funktionieren? Das Geld wurde doch an E-Plus (und von denen an Ericsson IPX) gezahlt.

Wie kriegt man diese Beträge denn wieder aus den Bilanzen? Ich bin ja kein Betriebswirtschafter, aber wie soll das denn funktionieren???

Und wie kann ein Scheck von Cylon LLC kommen, wenn die jetzt plötzlich gar nicht mehr verantwortlich sind? Hätte ich so einen Betrag auf der Rechnung, würde ich den Betrag von dem einfordern, der ihn in Rechnung gestellt hat: E-Plus (oder halt der Provider)

Verantwortlich für die Zahlungsabwicklung ist Ericsson-IPX, denen ja auch die Nummern gehören, die etwas mit der Abrechnung zu tun haben. Das sind also die, die quasi "die Hand auf dem Geld haben" (im Auftrag der Cylon oder wemauchimmer - Ericsson IPX wird ja wohl eine Vollmacht darüber haben - anders geht es ja gar nicht) - auf dem Geld, das E-Plus *für die* eintreibt *bei den Betroffenen*. 

Frage:_
Kann ich es der Polizei melden?_

Jeder kann alles der Polizei melden. Ich sehe nur derzeit keinen Straftatbestand.
(Nehmen wir mal an, dass eine Abbuchung einzig und allein so ausgelöst werden kann, wie es Cylon LLC behauptet: Dadurch, dass eine Person X ihre Handynummer auf der Seite eingibt, daraufhin einen Pincode bekommt, diesen auf der Seite eingibt und *damit* die Zahlung auslöst - dann stellt sich die Frage, wo da jemand eingegriffen haben könnte? Es kann natürlich sein, dass irgendjemand dort Handynummern eingibt, diese Leute dann die SMS kriegen und den Code eingeben. Aber das hat hier bisher niemand so beschrieben. Wenn es so wäre, dass - spekulativ - in Eiunzelfällen bereits die Eingabe der Handynummer ausgereicht hätte, um die Zahlung auszulösen, dann wäre das evtl. Betrug, weil die Betreiber der Seite denjenigen, der die Handynummer eingegeben hat, getäuscht hätten über die Konsequenz der Eingabe. Selbst wenn es so wäre, müsste dann aber wahrscheinlich eine Ermittlung eingestellt werden, sobald die Verantwortlichen sagen "Das war ein Versehen" - weil dann die Absicht nicht mehr nachweisbar wäre)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

wie kannn man denn am besten sein geld wieder einfordern!?

bzw. macht es sinn des betrag eplus von der rechnung abzuziehen!? durch deren schlamperrei ist es immerhin zu 3 x 4,99 Euro gekommen. Bereits bei der ersten kostenpflichtigen Sms habe ich micht gemeldet, und die wollten sich drum kümmern und mich zurückrufen....was sie nie getan haben...


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> bzw. macht es sinn des betrag eplus von der rechnung abzuziehen!?


Premium SMS: Was tun als Opfer dubioser Dienste?: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Widersprechen Sie bei Ihrem Provider den strittigen Gebühren. Begründen Sie in Ihrem schriftlichen Widerspruch genau, warum Sie die fraglichen Premium-SMS-Gebühren nicht bezahlen wollen und geben Sie dabei das Aktenzeichen Ihrer Strafanzeige an.


Falls keine Strafanzeige erstellt wurde, bei Bundesnetzagentur melden und ersatzweise dortiges Aktenzeichen angeben. Oder auch auf diesen Thread hier verweisen.


----------



## KAY1 (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

aber was die robinsonlsite.de(empfehlung von E+) ist kann mir keiner sagen


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Die Robinson-Liste ist ein Verzeichnis der Marketing-Unternehmen. Wer sich da einträgt bekommt keine Direktwerbung mehr. Es gibt verschiedene "Robinsonlisten".

Die Wirkung von Robinsonlisten ist begrenzt: Nicht alle Werbe-Versender sind Mitglied der Institutionen oder halten sich an die freiwillige Verpflichtung, insbesondere nicht solche, die Spam-Nachrichten, Werbe-SMS und -faxe verbreiten oder die ihren Firmensitz im Ausland haben.


----------



## blowfish (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Wirkung von Robinsonlisten ist begrenzt:...insbesondere nicht solche, die  Spam-Nachrichten,...



Also wozu ist dann die Robinsonliste gut:abgelehnt:
Ein Telefonterrorist hält sich nicht dran und der der keine ungenehmigten Anrufe macht, der ruft auch nicht bei mir an. Ich habe keinen die Erlaubnis erteilt mich anzurufen.:gruebel:


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Das Thema Robinsonliste ist im Nachbarforum antispam.de mehrfach ausgiebig diskutiert  worden, 
u. A in diesem Thread:

Robinsonliste - Antispam e.V.

Einhellige  Meinung:  Die Robinsonliste ist nutzlos und überflüssig


----------



## Kracher (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo!

Bin auch betroffen. Habe mich direkt und mehrmals an E-Plus gewendet, auch schriftlich, und erklärt, dass ich die Beträge für diesen Drittanbieter nicht bezahlen werde. E-Plus selbst reagiert meiner Meinung nach äußert merkwürdig. Es gibt keinerlei Anzeichen von denen das Problem lösen zu wollen. Auch wenn E-Plus tatsächlich keine Handhabe haben sollte kommt keinerlei Unterstützung (Tipps etc.). Ich finde es äußerst merkwürdig das E-Plus so mit uns, seinen Kunden, verfährt. Da könnte man glatt denken die haben damit was zu tun.

Ich habe mich weiter selbst gekümmert. Zuerst wie einige auch die Hotline kontaktiert - bin zurückgerufen wurden und mir wurde bestätigt das das Abo gekündigt ist und der Schaden per Scheck ersetzt wird. Die Bestätigung der Kündigung des Abos kam auch per SMS. Alle Fragen, wie z.B. es überhaupt dazu kommen konnte (ich habe definitiv nicht auf einer Website meine Nummer eingetragen und irgendeinen Code per SMS bestätigt) werden einfach nicht beantwortet. Ich habe darüber hinaus bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen. Dort gab man mir den Tipp, dass ich mir von E-Plus die Kontaktadresse des Drittanbieters in Deutschland geben lassen soll. Laut Telekommunikationsgesetz ist es wohl so, dass der Drittanbieter eine Adresse in Deutschland haben muss und E-Plus ist dem Kunden (uns) gegenüber verpflichtet, diese herauszugeben. Das ganze geht leider nur schriftlich - sowie ich Antwort von E-Plus habe werde ich hier die Adresse bekannt geben. Darüber hinaus finde ich es wichtig das jeder Betroffene seinen Mobilfunkanbieter mit der Problematik beschäftigt so dass die merken, dass es keine Einzelfälle sind.

Sobald ich die Adresse des Anbieters habe, werde ich von ihm den entstandenen Schaden zurückfordern. Ich bin davon überzeugt das ich niemals diesen telefonisch versprochenen Scheck bekommen werde. Bis zum Erhalt des Geldes werde ich die Rechnungsbeträge E-Plus gegenüber zurückhalten. Es kann dann max. passieren, dass die mein Handy sperren. Da man ja heutzutage die Telefonnummer mitnehmen kann sehe ich hier aber kein Problem. Ich finde es ist nach wie vor in erster Linie in der Verantwortung von E-Plus, dass soetwas nicht passiert. 

Hat denn schon irgendwer einen Scheck erhalten?
Und weiß jemand ganz sicher, wo man diesen [......] am besten meldet?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Kracher schrieb:


> E-Plus selbst reagiert meiner Meinung nach äußert merkwürdig. Es gibt keinerlei Anzeichen von denen das Problem lösen zu wollen.


Das ist bei der nächsten Entscheidung, welchen Provider man sich aussucht, zu berücksichtigen... :stumm:


> Ich habe mich weiter selbst gekümmert.


Das wird nicht die Mehrheit der Betroffenen tun...
und daher ist das hier:


> dass das Abo gekündigt ist und der Schaden per Scheck ersetzt wird.


eher als Teil des Geschäftsmodells zu bewerten denn als tatsächlicher Versuch der Wiedergutmachung...


> Alle Fragen, wie z.B. es überhaupt dazu kommen konnte (ich habe definitiv nicht auf einer Website meine Nummer eingetragen und irgendeinen Code per SMS bestätigt) werden einfach nicht beantwortet.


Genau das ist die Frechheit dabei


> Ich habe darüber hinaus bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen. Dort gab man mir den Tipp, dass ich mir von E-Plus die Kontaktadresse des Drittanbieters in Deutschland geben lassen soll.


 Ich hoffe für die Wattestäbchenarmee, dass dies nicht alles ist... 


> Laut Telekommunikationsgesetz ist es wohl so, dass der Drittanbieter eine Adresse in Deutschland haben muss und E-Plus ist dem Kunden (uns) gegenüber verpflichtet, diese herauszugeben.


Der Ansprechpartner für die Abrechnung ist nicht (nur) E-Plus, sondern Ericsson-IPX - das weiß E-Plus aber ebenso wie die Bundeswattestäbchenarmee. Ericsson-IPX hält es aber offenbar nicht für nötig, sich zu äußern. Der Ansprechpartner bei Ericsson-IPX ist der "Sales manager Germany", Herr Ch* G*:
ericsson.com/solutions/ipx/ipx_contact.shtml
chr*.g*@ericsson.com



> Das ganze geht leider nur schriftlich - sowie ich Antwort von E-Plus habe werde ich hier die Adresse bekannt geben.


 Danke im Voraus - da bin ich echt gespannt...


> Darüber hinaus finde ich es wichtig das jeder Betroffene seinen Mobilfunkanbieter mit der Problematik beschäftigt so dass die merken, dass es keine Einzelfälle sind.


:dafuer:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt dass ich niemals diesen telefonisch versprochenen Scheck bekommen werde.


Wenn ich einen Ersatz von Ericsson-IPX fordern würde, würde ich denen eine Frist setzen und mit Klage drohen, falls die Frist verstreicht.


> Bis zum Erhalt des Geldes werde ich die Rechnungsbeträge E-Plus gegenüber zurückhalten.


 Vorsicht! Du kannst den strittigen Betrag zurückhalten, aber das mußt Du E-Plus gegenüber genau erklären.
Näheres siehe hier


> Es kann dann max. passieren, dass die mein Handy sperren.


 Falls Du Deine Rechnung bezahlst und nur einen klar bestimmten Betrag begründet nicht zahlst, können die gar nichts sperren - und wenn sie es denn versuchen, gibt es Gegenmaßnahmen


> Ich finde es ist nach wie vor in erster Linie in der Verantwortung von E-Plus, dass soetwas nicht passiert.


Sie treten Dir gegenüber als Rechnungssteller auf und müssen Dir belegen, dass sie dazu berechtigt sind. Sie berechnen Dir etwas, was über das hinausgeht, zu was Du sie berechtigt hast. Wenn sie Dir das nicht genau begründen, können sie auch nicht auf Zahlung bestehen.


> Und weiß jemand ganz sicher, wo man diesen [......] am besten meldet?


Falls Du ein wenig Englisch kannst:
Federal Trade Commission - Offices and Bureaus
reference number: 21677817

oder beim Generalstaatsanwalt von Arizona:
Arizona Attorney General, Terry Goddard

Das ist kein Witz meinerseits - in den USA gibt es da derzeit ein Riesentheater um solche Fälle:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51254-florida-ermittlungen-gegen-t-mobile.html#post269385

In Deutschland gibt es außer der Bundeswattestäbchenarmee keinen Ansprechpartner - aber vielleicht schreibst Du Deinem Bundestagsabgeordneten:
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Politik und Wahlkampf im Internet

schicke ihm gerne einen Link hierher - falls er sich für seine WählerInnen einsetzen will, bekommt er hier jede Unterstützung


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo,
wollte hier bloß mal allen noch ein Tipp geben.

HEUTE um 22 uhr 20 auf SAT.1 geht es auch bei AKTE 09 um Telefon-abzocke !
" Wie Fremde mit Ihrer Telefonnummer abkassieren "
Vielleicht gibt es ja ein paar nützliche Tipps was gegen solche Abzocker machen bzw. wie man sich schützen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo ich hatte auch jede woche eine abbuchung von 4,99 € ich habe bei euch die nummer gefunden 0800 180 6587 wurde zurückgerufen, habe seit 2 wochen meine ruhe. gestern kam ein verrechnungsscheck in $ aus arizona über den mir abgebuchten betrag.
Grüsse aus Ulm Toto


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> verrechnungsscheck in $ aus arizona über den mir abgebuchten betrag.
> Grüsse aus Ulm Toto


Wer hat den Scheck ausgestellt? Cylon LLC oder jemand anderes? Kann man das als Eingeständnis werten, dass es da zu massiven Unregelmäßigkeiten kam?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

sage mal...wielange hast du auf den check gewartet?


----------



## kleiner1979 (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

habe jetzt mehrmals ericsson ipx angeschrieben ohne reaktion!

So hab jetzt an die Sat 1 Akte Redaktion geschrieben, bis jetzt ohne reaktion?

Hab jetzt riesen ärger mit Eplus!
Habe mehrmals angekündigt den rechnungbeitrag zurückzuziehen, und um klärung gebeten  es kam nie eine reaktion von eplus

Jetzt habe ich die Rechnung zurückgezogen, mit dem hinweis die tatsächlichen gebühren (ohne cylon) zu bezahlen, keine reaktion !!!!!!!

nun kam ein hinweis das meine karte gesperrt wird.
habe darauf mit haufen servicemitarbeitern gesprochen, = keine unterstützung  man ist der meinung man stellt nur den dienst zur verfügung und schreibt rechnungen
weiter die rechnung muß in vollen ausmaß beglichen werden?????

oder ich solle mich schriftlich an Eplus wenden, hab ich ja im vorraus mehrmals getan  ohne reaktion von eplus???

*Danke E Plus*

kann man irgentwie fristlos kündigen?
würd am liebsten Eplus ne Mail zukommen lassen mit allen hier geschädigten?

hat noch jemand nen scheck erhalten?
halte die schecksache weiter für fragwürdig bezweifele die geschichte fast


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

hey kleiner,

tja ich habe den selben sch....mit eplus wie du. habe mich allerdings nicht weiter an die service mitarbeiter gewandt sondern gleich über´s internet andere "stellen" sprich....die chefin bzw chef von diesen ganzen serive berreich gemeldet. viel hat es nicht gebracht...am märz für 3 monate 30min kostenlos telefonieren....kleiner trost. jedoch läuft mein vertrag ende des jahres aus, dann bin ich eh weg von diesen verrein.
aber wenn du eine aktion starten willst, setzt meinen namen drunter haha


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> am märz für 3 monate 30min kostenlos telefonieren


Das ist ja sehr nett, aber dazu waren die nicht verpflichtet. Wohl aber steht noch die Erstattung aus über den Betrag, den *Ericsson IPX* Dir abgebucht hat.
Ich würde mir diesen Betrag holen *und* im März kostenlos telefonieren - *beispielsweise mit meinem zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten, warum ein Zahlungssystem in Deutschland installiert ist, das - wie hier gesehen werden kann - nicht funktioniert!!!*

Solange dieser [_edit_]verein von Ericsson-IPX nicht erklären will, wie es zu diesen ungerechtfertigten Abbuchungen kam, *kann Ericsson-IPX nicht als zuverlässiger Zahlungsanbieter gelten* - und das müsste Konsequenzen haben. Sonst drohen weiteren Verbrauchern weitere Probleme. Erzähle das doch mal der Verbraucherministerin - dann bleiben trotzdem noch Freiminuten übrig, um allen deinen Freunden und Bekannten zu erzählen, was man bei E-Plus und dank Ericsson-IPX so alles erleben kann, *wenn man das unbedingt will*.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

man kommt doch nicht weiter weder bei Ericsson IPX noch bei cylon............entweder so ein scheck kommt irgendwann oder cel la vie. bundetagsabgeordnete werden da auch nicht helfen, genauso wenig wie die verbraucher-zentrale oder bundesamt für telekommunikation... das ganze system des verbraucherschutzes funktioniert doch nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Also ich habe 2 Wochen nachdem ich einen Rückruf von denen bekommen habe einen Scheck erhalten. Bin gespannt ob ihn die Sparkasse annimmt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> nachdem ich einen Rückruf von denen bekommen habe einen Scheck erhalten


von wem erhalten? :wall:


----------



## kleiner1979 (2 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hab heute auch einen Scheck erhalten über 19$, hätt ich nie gedacht
Absender:
*PLANET WEB*
*15029 N. THOMPSON  PEAK  PKWY*
*STE B111-414*
*SCOTTSDALE, AZ 85260*
Bank
JPMORGAN CHASE BANK, N.A.
Phoenix, Arizona 85073

unterschrift darauf sieht wie haufen mal kopiert aus, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt

frag mich sowieso wie das gehen soll, die haben ja überhaupt noch kein geld von mir, da ich meine rechnung immer noch zurückhalte, und mich weiterhin mit eplus rumstreite


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> frag mich sowieso wie das gehen soll, die haben ja überhaupt noch kein geld von mir, da ich meine rechnung immer noch zurückhalte, und mich weiterhin mit eplus rumstreite


Tja, das ist dann das Problem von E-Plus - oder hast Du irgendwo erklärt, die Rechnung zu zahlen, nur weil Dir "Planet Web", mit denen Du nichts zu tun hast, 19$ schenken?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ei kuck an 
Cheatsearch.info - cheat search - Who.is

[email protected]***.com steht da

s.a. hier

20701 N. Scottsdale Road Suite 107

ah, hier sieht man was
Domain information of cheatscoes.com | domaincrawler.com

aber trotzdem wüsste ich als Empfänger doch nicht, dass da ein Zusammenhang besteht. Hmm. Es sei denn, ich würde englische Berichte lesen können, wie diesen hier:
http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/414/RipOff0414863.htm

[posting enthält ironische Bestandteile]

Im Ernst: Was sagen denn Wirtschaftsjuristen zu dieser Konstellation? Soll man nun den Betrag bei E-Plus zahlen? Wie wird denn das betriebswirtschaftlich verbucht? Zahlt dann E-Plus an Cylon das Geld? Was ist mit den Steuern? 
Fragen über Fragen - Deine sollten es nicht sein...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> *PLANET WEB*
> *15029 N. THOMPSON  PEAK  PKWY*
> *STE B111-414*
> *SCOTTSDALE, AZ 85260*
> ...


'ne mailbox mit Konto 
Das ist echt eine lustige Geschichte mit diesen Jungs aus Arizona...


----------



## kleiner1979 (3 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

könntest du bitte nicht in rätseln sprechen, hab doch gesagt das ich dem engl. nicht großartig mächtig bin

ne werde diesen betrag erstmal nicht an eplus zahlen, hab angeboten die tatsächlich angefallenen gebühren zu zahlen.
habe eplus heute erst geschrieben das sie mit der EricssonIPX klären sollen, in welchen auftrag dort gehandelt wird, und wo ein vetragsabschluß mit mir vorliegt
habe weiter geschrieben sie sollen sich mit meinem aktenzeichen bei der bundesnetzagentur erkundigen
und gleichzeitig meinen vetrag gekündigt! wenn die sich jetzt nicht rühren

*was hier sehr merkwürdig ist*
*erst wird einem von der gamer-data-germany erklärt, man hättte durch eingeben seiner tel.nr auf deren webseite das abo ausgelöst und es sei nicht so ändern*
*und mit ein kleines bisschen aufwand bekommt man einen scheck, mit einem betrag den man noch nicht mal gezahlt hat???*

aka du hast recht werde das so weiterführen, vielleicht mach ich ja 19$ gewinn, zu dem scheck liegt weder ein schreiben bei, es gibt auch keinen hinweis bei memo steht refund
woher soll ich wissen das es etwas mit cylon zu tun hat????
und wer is planet web?????
vielleicht platzt der scheck auch mal kuckn


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo,

war heute bei unserer Sparkasse um den Scheck einzulösen und sie sagten mir, dass es nichts bringt ihn einzulösen, da es ein Scheck aus dem Ausland ist und dafür hohe Gebühren anfallen. Hatte ein Scheck über 25,10$ und es hätte mehr Gebühren gekostet als er wert ist. 

Werde heute nochmals bei der Hotline anrufen, bin gespannt was sie sich einfallen lassen!


----------



## kleiner1979 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

hab nun erste post von der bundesnetztaugentur  erstmal in sachen rufnummer
Bundesnetzagentur · DLZ 22 · Heidenoldendorfer Str. 136 · 32758 Detmold 

*damit Sie sich an den Zuteilungsinhaber der Rufnummer wenden können, teile ich Ihnen nachfolgend die Anschrift mit, die ich ermitteln konnte. *

*Zuteilungsnehmer der Rufnummer (0)800-1806587*

*Deutsche Telekom AG*
*Holzhauser Str. 4-8*
*13509 Berlin*

*Die meisten Rufnummern sind an Netzbetreiber oder Diensteanbieter zugeteilt worden. Diese können möglicherweise Dritten die Rufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen haben. *

also probieren wir es jetzt mal bei der telekom
höhe gebühren für den check? werd es gleich mal morgen ausprobieren


----------



## kleiner1979 (4 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

achso noch was von der bundesnetztagentur:
*Uns liegen keine weiteren Beschwerden zu dieser Rufnummer vor.*


*Ich hoffe Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.*


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*

*Im Auftrag*

R***** T****

vielleicht sollten sich noch mehr auch über die hotline nr beschweren 
um mal endlich wind in die sache zu bekomnmen


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

to whom it may concern 


> Thank you for contacting the Arizona Attorney General's Office.
> 
> If you find yourself in a position where you would like to file a
> formal complaint with our office, you may obtain the complaint form from
> ...


----------



## Gast20090305 (6 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Wir haben Strafantrag gegen Cylon Lc Ericsson IPX und EPlus gestellt

an die Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin/Potsdam
strafanzeigen gegen 

1.	Cylon LLC, Anschrift und Inhaber unbekannt,
2.	Firma Ericsson Internet Payment Exchange (IPX), Anschrift und Inhaber unbekannt
3.	E-plus Service GmbH & Co. KG, vertreten durch die 
Geschäftsführung Thorsten Dirks, Dr. Andreas Gregori, Rafal Markiewicz und Godert Vinkelsteijn

Beschuldigte 

wegen des Verdachtes des gemeinschaftlichen Betruges


Die Anzeigende hat bei der Beschuldigten zu 3. einen Telefonvertrag zur Kundennummer xxxxxx seit xxxxxx. 


Am 31.01.2009 erhielt die Anzeigende erstmals fast gleichzeitig drei SMS, diese beinhalten folgenden Text 
1. SMS: „Absender 1232111 E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben € 4,99 für die Nutzung des Premium-dienstes von Cylon LLC berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.“ 
2. SMS: „Absender 70123 Desaster Report Unlock Photoalbum: Beat the game once to unlock the photoalbum.“ 
3. SMS “Absender 70123 Cabellea´s big game hunter 3 doller 1000: enable cheatmode. Then press control enter during game and type “coupon”.”

Diese SMS-Folgen kamen am xx um xx Uhr, am xx um xx Uhr, am xx um xx Uhr, am xx um xx Uhr und am xx um xx Uhr. 

Die Beschuldigte zu 3. hat jeweils in Folge der SMS auf dem Kundenkonto der Anzeigende im Bereich Costcontroll für die SMS einen Betrag von € 4,99 mithin bisher € xx belastet. 

Auf die Reklamation der Anzeigenden bei der Beschuldigten zu 3. wurde ihr zunächst un-terstellt, sie hätte wohl irgendwo im Internet einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. 

Die Anzeigende versichert, dass sie weder im Internet noch per Funktelefon mit den Beschuldigten zu 1.-3. oder einer anderen Firma einen Kontakt aufgenommen hat, um die von ihr unverlangt zugesandten SMS zu bestellen. 

Auf der Internetseite Computerbetrug.de findet sich bereits ein Forum mit einer Reihe von Mitteilungen von Geschädigten, die von den oben Beschuldigten vergleichbare SMS mit der gleichen Kostenfolge erhalten haben. Da die Beschuldigten zu 1. und 2. keine Kontaktanschriften in Deutschland haben, bzw. die Beschuldigte zu 1. überhaupt nicht mit einer Kontaktanschrift ausfindig zu machen ist, die Beschuldigte zu 2. evtl. in Schweden ansässig ist, besteht der Verdacht, dass die Beschuldigten zu 1.-3. die Absicht verfolgen, sich gemeinsam zu Lasten und auf Kosten der Kunden zu bereichern, wobei die Beschuldigte zu 3. gegen-über den Geschädigten die Beitreibung der angeblichen Forderung vornimmt.

Dies begründet den Verdacht, dass ganz gezielt von den Beschuldigten gemeinsam die Junk-SMS mit der Kostenmitteilung an die Benutzer versandt werden. Aufgrund der üblichen Cost-sharing-Verträge in dem Geschäftsfeld der Beschuldigten bereichert sich jeder der Beschuldigten zu Lasten der Kunden und der Anzeigenden. Da die Mitarbeiter im telefonischen Kundendienstcenter der Beschuldigten zu 3. auf die Anrufe der Anzeigenden bisher nicht tätig geworden sind, 
dies bestätigt sich auch aus dem Forum Computerbetrug.de, 
besteht der Verdacht, dass auch die Beschuldigte zu 3. bewusst und zielgerichtet zum Nachteil und auf Kosten ihrer Kunden sich bereichern will.

Die/der Anzeigende versichert, keinen SMS-Premiumdienst in Anspruch genommen zu ha-ben. Er/Sie hat in den vergangenen x Jahren, seit dem er/sie Kunde bei der Beschuldigten zu 3. ist, keinen SMS-Premiumdienst in An-spruch genommen. Sie versichert weiter, weder bei den Beschuldigten zu 1., 2., 3. o-der einer anderen Firma Premiumdienste bestellt oder einen entsprechenden Vertrag geschlossen zu haben. 

Es wird gegen alle Beschuldigten Strafantrag gestellt. 

AK


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

E-Plus hat keine Interesse die Interessen seiner Kunden zu wahren stellt Strafantrag gegen die Beteiligten je mehr Betroffenen diesen Schritt gehen desto besser


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Gast20090305 schrieb:


> Wir haben Strafantrag gegen Cylon Lc Ericsson IPX und EPlus gestellt


Man kann es ja mal probieren... Betrug wäre es aber nur dann, wenn:
-nachgewiesen werden könnte, dass ohne Zutun der Verbraucher von einer identifizierbaren Person aus die kostenpflichtige SMS ausgelöst wurde *in der Absicht, sich zu bereichern zu Lasten der Betroffenen* (also nicht etwa versehentlich oder wegen eines technischen Fehlers)
Den Nachweis halte ich für unmöglich, schön wäre aber, wenn zumindest bei Ericsson IPX gefragt werden würde, wie die sich die Vorfälle erklären... Auch wären Logs gut (von daher extrem wichtig, alles genau zu dokumentieren, auch die Zeit des SMS-Empfangs und dies unter Berücksichtigung einer evtl. von der Realzeit abweichenden internen Zeit des Handies. Das Handy gehört eigentlich als Beweismittel zur Polizei...

-nachgewiesen werden könnte, dass die SMS nur ausgeschickt wurden, um eine kostenpflichtige Rückmeldung per SMS zu provozieren

Ermittlern sei geraten, sich mit den US-Behörden kurzzuschließen oder zumindest die US-Fälle genau anzukucken oder sich hier im Forum zu melden 

Dir sei geraten, Dich hier anzumelden zwecks Austausch 


> 1.    Cylon LLC, *Anschrift und Inhaber unbekannt*,


Mensch, das steht doch alles hier im Forum! Inhaber ist der "Family Trust" des Herrn D*St*, vertreten durch J*H*, der auch die Mails für Cylon schreibt.



> 2.    Firma Ericsson Internet Payment Exchange (IPX), Anschrift und Inhaber unbekannt


Manno! Das steht ebenfalls schon hier. Die Ansprechpartner findet man leicht über google (und kennt sie auch, weil Cylon LLC Beschwerdemails an Ericsson weiter geleitet hat - unter Nennung des Namens der Ansprechpartner. Einer davon ist der "Sales Manager Germany":
ericsson.com/solutions/ipx/ipx_contact.shtml

Und die Ericsson GmbH ist ebenso in Düsseldorf gemeldet (HRB 33012) wie die "Ericsson Consulting GmbH" (die mit der GmbH verschmolzen ist)

Google:
1.
"ericsson ipx" gmbh düsseldorf - Google-Suche
2.
"ericsson ipx" sales manager germany - Google-Suche

s.a.
ericsson.com/de/unternehmen/historie/chronik_deutschland.shtml


> wegen des Verdachtes des gemeinschaftlichen Betruges


da muß dann zumindest ein Hinweis "oder anderer in Frage kommender Tatbestände" hin. Gemeinschaftlicher Betrug ist hier mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht nachweisbar.



> Diese SMS-Folgen kamen am xx um xx Uhr, am xx um xx Uhr, am xx um xx Uhr, am xx um xx Uhr und am xx um xx Uhr.


Bitte unbedingt nachschauen, ob die Zeit des Handies exakt ist, da ja Ericsson IPX sicherlich Logdateien hat und es eine sehr entscheidende Frage ist, *wann* das Abo ausgelöst wurde (ich erinnere noch einmal an die gamer-data-germany-Seite, bei der das "registered date" der Zeitpunkt der Eingabe der handynummer dort war. Wenn das zutrifft und Ericsson *diesen Zeitpunkt* als Auslösezeitpunkt für das Abo angeben würde, wäre das schon einmal ein entscheidender Hinweis)



> Auf die Reklamation der Anzeigenden bei der Beschuldigten zu 3. wurde ihr zunächst un-terstellt, sie hätte wohl irgendwo im Internet einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.


Na und? Vielleicht könnte man daraus bei vorhandenen Beweisen eine Schutzbehauptung konstruieren, wenn die Person, die das gesagt hat, mit dem Täter identisch wäre... Aber so?



> Die Anzeigende versichert, dass sie weder im Internet noch per Funktelefon mit den Beschuldigten zu 1.-3. oder einer anderen Firma einen Kontakt aufgenommen hat, um die von ihr unverlangt zugesandten SMS zu bestellen.


Aussage gegen Aussage?


Viel Glück trotzdem.


----------



## kleiner1979 (7 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

das mit den gebühren bei einlösung des schecks kann ich bestätigen lt. auskunft fallen allg. gebühren an ca. 15€ + gebühren der hausbank ca 5€+ gebühren der JP morgan case bank
diese kosten müßte ja cylon gamer data übernehmen, hab ich denen auch geschrieben


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man kann es ja mal probieren... Betrug wäre es aber nur dann, wenn:
> -nachgewiesen werden könnte, dass ohne Zutun der Verbraucher von einer identifizierbaren Person aus die kostenpflichtige SMS ausgelöst wurde *in der Absicht, sich zu bereichern zu Lasten der Betroffenen* (also nicht etwa versehentlich oder wegen eines technischen Fehlers)
> Den Nachweis halte ich für unmöglich,


 
mmh hatte so einen ähnlichen fall schonmal mit meiner angetrauten vor ca 6 jahren, es ging um ein probenservice der adressen abgegriffen hat, da ermittelte die staatsanwaltschaft in hessen glaub ich.

dort wurden die server durchsucht und die ip´s gecheckt, damit kam raus das sich dort niemand angemeldet hat

ne ip ist doch eindeutig vergeben? also nachverfolgbar, so müßte es auch in diesem fall gehen,
da ja gamer data behauptet die erstanmeldung fand auf ihrer internetseite statt
was hier mit sicherheit niemand getan hat, noch merkwürdiger ist meine nummer ist kaum bekannt, die nummer is nen zweithandy kaum benutzt, nummer haben bloß ein paar vetraute, ist auch nirgenswo angegeben
also eplus???? doch strafanzeige an eplus???


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ericsson-IPX ist der Ansprechpartner für technische Fragen. Die haben die Abrechnung gemacht. Ohne Ericsson-IPX kann Cylon sich Gaunereien ausdenken, so viele sie mögen (hypothetisch!) - sie brauchen jedenfalls den Abrechnungspartner auf ihrer Seite. Es geht ja nicht um Dialer, sondern um SMS-Billing. Falls ich damit falsch liege, bitte ich Technikexperten um Korrektur.


----------



## katzenjens (7 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

So "richtiges" SMS-Billing ist es auch nicht. Weil beim SMS-Billing wird aktiv vom Handy eine Bestätigung gesendet. Aber in diesem Fall bleibt das Handy als passives Element aussen vor. Es wird nur das Passwort per SMS vom Anbieter versandt. Bestätigung erfolgt übers Internet.

Eine gute Formulierung des Sachverhaltes kann dem Handyprovider das Genick brechen. In keiner AGB steht drin, das über die Handyrechnung fremde Kosten abgerechnet werden dürfen. Und im Gegensatz zum SMS-Billing wurde hier nicht einmal eine SMS verschickt!

Zudem bei dieser Art von Abrechnung der Missbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet werden kann, da die Verifizierung eines Vertrages ausschliesslich vom Anbieter, in diesem Fall cylon ausgeht.

Auch klingt es wie Hohn, wenn der Handyprovider die Verantwortung auf Drittfirmen versucht abzuwälzen. Und diese Dritten sind nicht einmal mit grössten detektivischen Aufwand zu ermitteln.

Wie zu erwarten sieht die BNetzA keinen Handlungsbedarf. Klar, für Billing von Fremdleistungen fühlt sie sich nicht zuständig.

Sicherlich ein Geschäftsmodell von dem wir noch mehr hören werden. Insbesondere bei Prepaid hat man dann keinerlei Möglichkeiten mehr, festzustellen, wer das Guthaben einer Karte aufbraucht. :wall:

Anscheinend gibt es das Problem momentan wohl nur bei EPlus. Aber dort tummeln sich auch die meisten Prepaid-Nutzer. Pfiffig gemacht...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



> With the Ericsson IPX Payment Solution, consumers can use a web browser and their mobile to select content and to request and receive one-time PIN's. Consumers click on the internet to select a purchase, and Ericsson IPX sends a purchase dialog to their mobile containing the name of the content provider and the content, the price, a short number and a code. Purchases are confirmed by sending an SMS containing the unique code to a short number. Ericsson IPX receives the SMS, automatically directs the consumer to the purchased content, and confirms the completed purchase transaction with the web application.


(_Mit der Zahlungsmöglichkeit IPX von Ericsson können Verbraucher ihren Webbrowser und ihr Handy nutzen, um Inhalte auszuwählen und um einmalige PIN-codes anzufordern und zu erhalten. Verbraucher klicken im Internet, um einen Artikel zum Kauf auszuwählen und E-IPX sendet einen Kaufdialog an ihr Handy, das den Namen des Inhaltsanbieters und des Inhalts enthält, sowie den Preis, eine Kurzwahlnummer und den Code. Ein Kauf wird bestätigt, indem eine SMS mit dem Code an eine Kurzwahlnummer geschickt wird _[*Das ist hier offenbar anders!*]]_. E-IPX erhält die SMS, leitet den Verbraucher zum gekauften Inhalt und bestätigt die komplette Kauftransaktion über die Internetanwendung_)
(Das ist ein etwas abweichendes Szenario... Aber für mich sieht es so aus, als hätte Ericsson *die komplette technische Kontrolle über den Vorgang*. Das geht auch aus der schematischen Darstellung in der weiter unten verlinkten pdf hervor)

ericsson.com/solutions/ipx/payment-options.shtml

ich suche das nachher noch auf Deutsch. Jedenfalls ist Ericsson verantwortlich dafür, dass es korrekt läuft. Was mich besonders wundert, das ist, wer von Cylon LLC als Ansprechpartner bei Ericsson-IPX genannt wird: Zum einen der "Sales manager Germany", das ist klar. Dann aber ein Mitarbeiter, der bei Ericsson nur als Verfasser von Bedienungsanleitungen für Handies aufgetreten ist. Der kann ja vielleicht erklären, wie da manipuliert werden könnte...

infos zu ipx: hier pdf, S.28ff
http://www8.informatik.uni-erlangen...-2006/sources/MobilePayment-HannesHofmann.pdf

offenbar gibt es da wenig Infos auf Deutsch. Cylon betont ja, dass der Dienst "den Regularien *der Mobilfunkanbieter* entspricht". Damit ist wohl die "freiwillige Selbstregulierung" gemeint, da gehört Ericsson-IPX dazu.

Da im Zusammenhang mit Ericsson-IPX schon wiederholt Fälle aufgetreten sind, bei denen diese Firma ein unglückliches Händchen in der Auswahl der Kunden bewiesen hat (ich erinnere da z.B. an die weltweit kritisierte Firma Splash), halte ich es über diesen Einzelfall hinaus für dringend geboten, diese Firma hinsichtlich ihrer Zuverlässigkeit unter Beobachtung zu stellen. Dass trotz mehrerer Nachfragen kein Kommentar erfolgt, macht das Bild nicht besser. Schade, hier tut sich Ericsson-IPX keinen Gefallen, was die Vermutung nahelegt, man hätte dies nicht nötig.


----------



## PhyshBourne (7 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Tolles Phorum hier.
Danke für euere Mühe!
Ich bin auch betroffen…


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ericsson-IPX, jener global and trusted payment provider macht gerade so richtig gute Werbung für das Abrechnungssystem Ericsson-IPX. Vielleicht sollte man sich da in der PR-Abteilung mal was überlegen. Ich werde den Vorschlag mal unterbreiten lassen


----------



## Gostrider301 (9 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

hi
bin auch geschädigt, komme mit wenig hilfe von dem forum E-Plus Forum  ,bei euch hab ich endlich mal ein paar antworten gefunden

auf der handyforum seite is eine adresse wo man sich melden soll: E-Plus Gruppe - Über uns - Verbraucher- & Jugendschutz
das hab ich auch getan.
heute hab ich dann ne sms von Ericsson IPX bekommen:

von 479  (ipx)
Wir haben Ihre Anfrage zur Klärung an Cylon (Tel.: 0800- 1806587) weitergeleitet. Ihr Ericsson IPX Team.


Tolles Forum hier mit viel hilfe hoffentlich könnt ihr die Sache aufdecken!
macht weiter so


----------



## PhyshBourne (9 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Die gleiche SMS hab' ich auch bekommen, dazu folgende mail:


> Sehr geehrter Herr PhyshBourne,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Kontaktaufnahme.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhyshBourne (9 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Die wollen sich aus der Verantwortung stehlen…


----------



## PhyshBourne (9 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Nach einer wütenden eMail (an alle möglichen bisher hier im Phorum aufgeführten Adressen und auf den entsprechenden Firmenseiten aufgeführten Adressen) von mir, dem Hinweis darauf, dass mein Schwager Jurist ist und ich rechtsschutzversichert bin, ebenso darauf, dass es aus Reputationsgründen sicherlich keine gute Idee wäre, wenn Verbraucherschutz und Medien eingeschaltet würden, kam nun folgende mail:



> Guten Tag PhyshBourne,
> 
> Danke für Ihre Nachricht bezüglich einer Stornierung unseres Services betreffend die Handynummer:  XXXXXXXXXX .
> Wir haben Ihr Konto überprüft und können bestätigen, dass dieses definitiv storniert ist, und Sie kein Benutzer unseres Services mehr sind. Deshalb sollten Sie auch in Zukunft keine Zahlungen oder SMS-Nachrichten mehr sehen.
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



			
				Ericsson IPX schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte beachten Sie, dass Ericsson IPX lediglich die Abrechnungsdaten für
> 
> Mehrwertdienste ermittelt.
> Die Abbuchung des Rechnungsbetrags erfolgt durch Ihren
> ...


Ericsson IPX ist technisch verantwortlich für die Abrechnung. Das würde ich mir als Betroffener nicht gefallen lassen. Oder ich würde gleich mal bei Cylon LLC gegenfragen, wer denn jetzt die Verantwortung trägt für die offensichtlich falsche Abrechnung. Ich wette, dass j(at)cyloncorp.com darauf als Antwort schreibt, man möge sich an Ericsson-IPX wenden...

ich erinnere noch einmal an das hier:

ericsson.com/solutions/ipx/payment-options.shtml



> With the Ericsson IPX Payment Solution, consumers can use a web browser and their mobile to select content and to request and receive one-time PIN's. Consumers click on the internet to select a purchase, and *Ericsson IPX sends a purchase dialog* to their mobile containing the name of the content provider and the content, the price, a short number and a code. *Purchases are confirmed by sending an SMS containing the unique code to a short number. Ericsson IPX receives the SMS, automatically directs the consumer to the purchased content, and confirms the completed purchase transaction with the web application.*



Ericsson-IPX ist allein an der Entstehung der Kosten beteiligt. Niemand sonst. Anderes zu behaupten klingt für mich nicht nach "rausreden", sondern nach Lüge. Es ist zwar geschickt, die Verantwortung auf die Netzbetreiber als Rechnungssteller abzuschieben - aber damit lenken die nur von ihrer Verantwortung dafür ab, dass der Netzbetreiber das in Rechnung stellt. Ohne Ericsson-IPX gäbe es keine Abrechnung. 

ericsson.com/solutions/ipx/ipx-payment.shtml



> Each purchase is deducted from the consumer’s pre-paid mobile phone account or added to their mobile phone bill. You receive a single aggregated payout from Ericsson IPX for all payments *generated*. *Ericsson IPX takes care of the entire clearing, settlement and payout of the aggregated funds from operators.*


(_*Ericsson IPX kümmert sich um die gesamte Abwicklung, die Regelung und die Auszahlung der gesamten Beträge von den Netzbetreibern*_)

Also können die sehr wohl erstatten, wenn etwas schief läuft. Das Geld läuft bei Ericsson-IPX auf - nur: die wollen halt nicht zahlen. Irgendwie verständlich. Aber es ist nun an Euch, zu entscheiden, ob Ihr Euch veralbern lassen wollt oder nicht...



			
				gamer-data-germany schrieb:
			
		

> Bedauerlicherweise sind wir nicht in der Lange verursachte Kosten von Ihrer Handyrechnung zu nehmen, doch können wir Ihnen eine Rückerstattung in Form eines Schecks anbieten.


Das scheint so richtig zu sein. Aber wendet Euch direkt an die Firma (j(at)cyloncorp.com), erwähnt die Unmöglichkeit, einen US-Scheck einzureichen, besteht auf einem deutschen Verrechnungsscheck - und fragt die Cylon LLC, warum Ericsson-IPX das Problem denn nicht lösen kann. Die werden dann schon Stellung nehmen


----------



## Unregistriert (10 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo!

Erstmal ein großes Lob an dieses Forum hier! Ist sehr hilfreich! 

Ich bin auch von diesem "Betrug" betroffen und habe mich jetzt durch den ganzen Thread gelesen. Habe aber doch noch ein paar Fragen:

Als erstes Kündige ich dieses "ominöse" Abo bei Gamer-Data-Germany, richtig? Die erstatten mir dann auch die Kosten, oder muß ich mich da an die beiden anderen Beteiligten wenden? Denn den Dollar-Scheck will ich ja nun nicht haben. 

Oder schreibe ich direkt alle drei an? 

Muß oder sollte ich sonst noch was tun? An die Bundesnetzagentur wenden? Strafanzeige stellen? 

Fragen über Fragen...

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Mühen!

LG SchwesterS77


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



PhyshBourne schrieb:


> Die gleiche SMS hab' ich auch bekommen, dazu folgende mail:



Habe auch einen Brief an E-Plus geschrieben und den selben/ähnlichen (weiss nicht was bei dir noch oben drüber stand) Brief erhalten. Weiter oben im Brief beschreibt mir die oberste Etage von EPlus (zumindest war der Brief an diese gerichtet), dass für Abrechnungssysteme im Mobilfunk höchste technische Standards gelte und mir zu versichern sei, dass meine Verbindungsdaten korrekt erfasst worden wären. Dann noch bisschen bla bla über M-Billing und fast noch - wie frech - einen weiteren kleinen Anreiz zur weiteren Nutzung solcher Dienste. Mal ehrlich zu PlayStation 3 und LCD und Plasma Fernsehen ist der Anreiz, ein "Spielchen" auf dem Handy zu spielen, nicht gerade hoch. Naja, wie auch immer - jedem sein Ding. Ich persönlich besitze nicht mal eine PS, alles weitere ist selbsterklärend.

Habs auch schon mit Hotline etc. versucht, das hilft nichts. Ich reg mich schon seit längerem auf, hatte aber Null Zeit außer einen Brief zu schreiben und hier das Geschehen mitzuverfolgen.. In einigen Tagen, habe ich schon mehr Zeit und werde dann ein paar Gänge hochschalten und mir die Leute vorknüpfen. (*leichter gesagt als getan*)

Solche Scheinfirmen, die auch bei einer Strafe von mehreren Millionen, womöglich einen riesen GEWINN machen und den WOHLFAHRT der KONSUMENTEN beeinträchtigen und von einem SERVICE - ob im Vorfeld oder auch ständig danach - reden, diesen aber in nahezu keiner Weise anbieten, sollten VERBOTEN oder durch Gesetze und Regelungen STÄRKER BEEINTRÄCHTIGT werden. Außerdem sollte man in einem Mobilfunkvertrag von Anfang an solche Dienste ausschließen dürfen, sodass bei einem solchen Fall, die alleinige Schuld am Mobilfunkanbieter liegt.

Ich für meinen Teil finde mich das meine Würde dadurch angetastet wird (Art. 1 GG). 

Naja! Wie lösen wir nun das Problem?
Ich werde persönlich jetzt folgendes tun:
1. Rechtsanwalt (Rechtsschutz) einschalten
2. Bundesnetzagentur
3. Schreiben an Eplus mit Referenz von BNA
und gleichzeitig die Einzugsermächtigung zurückziehen (davor aber noch alle Daten sichern).

Aber eine effektivere Möglichkeit ist schlicht und einfach über die 
MEDIEN (Zeitung/Fachzeitschrift und Fernsehen)
an die 
POLITIKER
ran zu kommen!!

Fernsehen ist schwer, aber über die Zeitung könnte man doch was bewirken.
Die BILD stellt doch jeden noch so banalen Vorfall als Skandal dar. (PS: Lese gerne und oft auch mal die Bild) Wir haben hier einen Skandal, der jedoch noch zu beweisen ist. Das müsste doch auf das Titelblatt kommen.

Wäre sogar bereit einen Schaden einzugehen, wenn den Betroffenen "Unternehmen" eine satte Strafe in was weiss ich wieviel Milliarden angehängt werden würde.

PS: Wenn jemand einen guten Anwalt mit "mumm" (also einen wie dieser US-Generalsekräter) kennt oder erkundigt, der für uns (für alle die Rechtsschutz haben) das Heft in die Hand nimmt, dann bitte Bescheid geben.
Ansonsten ersuche ich einen guten in der Nachbarschaft.

PPS: @Aka. Deine Meinung ist mir AUCH wichtig. Und danke an dich und alle anderen für die (gegenseitige) Unterstützung. Super Forum hier! Aber wir müssen mal raus vom Netz und den Vorfall flächendeckend ausbreiten, sodass alle Leute - und nicht nur BETROFFENE E-PLUS Kunden/Opfer - darüber Bescheid wissen.

Gruß, m-m


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



PhyshBourne schrieb:


> Die wollen sich aus der Verantwortung stehlen…



Die Domainadresse w*w.gamer-data-germany.com ist keinem Festen Server zuzuordnen,
es ist deshalb davon auszugehen, dass von niemanden die Absicht besteht auch nur einen Cent der abkassierten Beträge zurück zu erstatten.
Das mit den Checks bezogen auf eine Bank aus den USA zeigt dies deutlich,
denn es dürfte klar sein, dass die Gebühren bei der eigenen Bank auch entstehen, wenn der Chaeck nicht eingelöst wird. Und eine Check-klage in den USA wer weiß schon wie das geht. Im übrigen sind die Rechtsverfolgungskosten höher als das was abkassiert wird.

Ich halte den Weg über die Strafanzeiuge gegen die die man fassen kann, d.h. gegen E-Plus für den richtigen Weg, 
Es dürfte hier im Formum klar sein, dass die Betroffenen keine Verträge mit Cylon abgeschlossen haben, 
die Abbuchung ist damit die wahrheitswidrige Behauptung eines Vertrages, mithin Betrug und Cylon Ericsson und EPlus handeln jeder mit seinem Teil-Tatbeitrag zu Lasten des Kunden.
Es besteht also der Verdacht des gemeinschaftlich begangnen Betruges.
Das prüft am besten die Staatsanwaltschaft.
Also sollte jeder Betroffene Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten, dann ist es auch nicht mehr eine unerhebliche Kleinigkeit und E-Plus und Ericsson müssen Stellung beziehen.
An Cyllon kommt man doch sowieso nicht heran.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ich habe von Vodafone mit der Rechnung gestern die Erstattung bekommen. Kulanzgutschrift. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Kulanz. Soso. So nennt man das, wenn man einem kleinen Prozentsatz von Leuten das Geld erstattet.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Kulanz von Vodafone - wie und ob die sich das Geld wiederholen, weiss ich nicht. E-Plus scheint da nicht so kulant zu sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Du hast mich falsch verstanden... Egal ob Vodafone oder E-Plus: Bei der Rückzahlung handelt es sich nicht um Kulanz. Vodafone hat einen Vertrag mit Ericsson-IPX und man darf davon ausgehen, dass Vodafone sich bei Ericsson-IPX das Geld holt.
Nur: Wie vielen Betroffenen wird "aus Kulanz" der Schaden erstattet und was passiert mit den vielen Betroffenen, die hier zahlen (müssen) für etwas, was nach dem Vortrag der Betroffenen wie ein klarer Fehler der Abrechner aussieht. Mindestens. Ein Fehler, der allen Beteiligten mit Ausnahme der Betroffenen Gewinn bringen dürfte.
Beruhigung der vereinzelten Beschwerdeführer und insgesamt den großen Reibach machen. Das ist ja geradezu das Prinzip aller "Fehler" (oder wie immer man es nennen *darf*) im Mehrwertgeschäft.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Was soll ich denn machen? Ich habe mich bei meinem Vertragspartner beschwert. Das ist Vodafone. Die haben reagiert. Bei E-Plus kann ich mit schlecht beschweren. Soll ich Strafanzeige stellen? Gegen wen? Gegen Vodafone, die mir den Schaden ersetzt haben? 

Klar bleibt das ganze eine Schweinerei und riecht nach Abzocke - um mal vorsichtig zu formulieren. Aber es gibt aber Unterschiede zwischen den Netzbetreibern, wie sie mit Ihren Kunden umgehen, denen so etwas zugestossen ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2009)

Auch reingefallen. e-plus gab mir die Nummer von Ericcson Gmbh, die buchen nehmlich ab.  Ericsson Sagt dass ich bei "playfone" ein sms packet-abo habe. Kündigung soll ich an [email protected] schreiben.  doch dort kommt die mail irgendwie nicht an. Bekomme benachrichtigung(auf english-musste online übersetzen)  dass Mail irgendwie in der warteschlange steht   sonst über 3 Tage keine Antwort.

Kennt jemand das mir dem Playfone?  Übrigens nicht playphone geschrieben sondern playfon. Haben sie mir mehrmals buchstabiert. über google finde ich nichts drüber.

das soll die Nummer von ericsson sein 01805342022
Habe inzwischen eine festnetznummer von ericsson, falls einer braucht.

der eine mitarbeiter sagte ich habe keinen abo, nur einmalige leistung gehabt. beim nächsten anruf sagte ein anderer dass ich ein abo habe. der dritte sagte er sieht garnichts unter meiner telefonnumer...  der vierte(unter festnetznummer angerufen) sagt, dass ich ein abo laufen habe von playfon...  und gibt die gleiche email. Telefonnummer oder adresse von playfon kennen sie angeblich nicht.

kennt jemand hier playfon?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Prima, Ericsson, tolle Kundschaft!

72, Leningadsky prospekt, Moscow

(Sony) Ericsson kennt die schon länger
http://www.newswiretoday.com/news/42685/


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Danke dir, Aka-Aka. bin der Sache etwas näher gekommen. Jetzt weis ich wennigstens wo der "Hund vergraben liegt" 

Habe eine Liste gefunden, ericsson kommt da auch mehrmals vor. Vielleicht findet der eine oder der andere eine nützliche Telefonnummer.
vodafone mobiles bezahlen anbieterliste.xls


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe ein neues problem in Sachen  sms Abo Abzocke zwar mit der Firma "Ericson IPX", ich belomme wöchentlich zwei  sms mit einer Art Spielecheats auf mein Eplus Handy + eine weitere  sms mit dem Hinweis Epuls hat ihnen soeben 4,99€ für die nutzung des Premiumdienstes von "Cylon Llc" gebucht.
> 
> ...



Es ist ganz wichtig das alle Betroffenen gegen die Firmen Strafantrag stellen, also gegen Cylon Llc, Eplus und Ericsson
am besten bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Potsdam, denn dort hat Eplus seinen Geschäftssitz, dann landet alles bei einem Staatsanwalt,


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nachfrage bei Ericson IPX ergab, das sie nur die Dienste Buchen und nicht versenden


Das ist so eine ***firma... Darum geht es doch gerade, dass etwas zu Unrecht gebucht wurde. Das ist das Problem... *Das ist ein Problem, das ERICSSON verursacht hat. Die haben abgebucht und sollen verdammt nochmal endlich mal erklären, warum? für wen? mit welchem Auftrag? mit welchem Recht*
Alter Schwede, sind das *** :stumm:
wenn die so weiter schweigen, sollte man die mal aufwecken. Sonst schick ich denen mal das kleine Gespenst vorbei


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ich habe den Scheck bekommen, von "Planet Web" in Scottsdale, AZ. Den kann ich wohl als Erinnerung aufheben.


----------



## rumpel98 (14 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Na toll
Meiner Tochter ist das heute auch passiert, ( 11 jahre) hat im Internet eine IQ test gemacht und sollte ihre handynummer angeben das sie dann leider auch getan hat und schon war es passiert sie gabden code ein der per sms kam und schon waren 4,99 weg 2 minuten später noch mal 3,99.
Komisch ist nur ihr schreibt immer von Eplus, meine tochter ist mit prepaid bei Fonic und die sind bekanntlich mit o2 danz dicke.
Die bei fonic halfen mir zwar schnell und waren auch sehr nett, aber wenn ich diesen Tread lese wird mir kanz anders. Da kann ja was auf mich zukommen.
jedenfalls ist meine Kleine auch auf Ericsson ..... reingefallen beide Abbuchungen stammen vom gleichen Fremdanbieter auch wenn es über 2 erlei Nummern versendet wurde. einmal die 90009 und dann die 88810 ich habe eine Seite gefunden wie man anhand dieser Nummern wissenswertes rausfinden kann. z.b welche Abos man hat,- die Adressen ,- telefonnummern,- u.s.w 
Unter ratschlag24.com[/header]
da habe ich dann den Status abrufen können und da wurde mir allerlei aufgelistet was sie angeblich abboniert hätte, habe denen jetzt mal eine Email geschickt auch gleich ein bissche gedroht mit Anwalt Anzeige und so.
bin gespannt wie sie reagieren.
ich habe gelesen das doch schon ein paar Erfolg hatten gegen diese Machenschaften. Mich würde interressiern wie lange die Geschichichte denn gedauert hat.:scherzkeks::help:


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



rumpel98 schrieb:


> jedenfalls ist meine Kleine auch auf Ericsson ..... reingefallen beide Abbuchungen stammen vom gleichen Fremdanbieter auch wenn es über 2 erlei Nummern versendet wurde. einmal die 90009 und dann die 88810 ich habe eine Seite gefunden wie man anhand dieser Nummern wissenswertes rausfinden kann. z.b welche Abos man hat,- die Adressen ,- telefonnummern,- u.s.w
> Unter ratschlag24.com[/header]
> da habe ich dann den Status abrufen können und da wurde mir allerlei aufgelistet was sie angeblich abboniert hätte


Das kapier ich nicht... was hat ratschlag24.com damit zu tun? Wo hast Du erfahren, welche Abos das sind???

90009 tauchte schon 2007 auf

88810 --> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...er-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-6.html#post272734

Die fielen durch Spam in Facebook auf (Jurablogs). Interessant, dass die Webseite premiummobile.com einer "Social Hour Inc" gehört, die ein recht interessantes Geschäftsmodell hat - Geld machen durch soziale Netzwerke
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="social+hour+inc"&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

von denen wird man sicher noch mehr hören
besonders tolle Dinge erwarte ich mir nicht...


----------



## rumpel98 (14 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das kapier ich nicht... was hat ratschlag24.com damit zu tun? Wo hast Du erfahren, welche Abos das sind???
> 
> 90009 tauchte schon 2007 auf


 Damit zu tun nichts.  ich fande auf dieser Seite ein bisschen hilfe 
Bei diesen beiden Nummern funktionierte es bis auf Kündigen ganz gut daraum habe ich eine email an folgende Adresse geschickt. [email protected]
diese adresse habe ich eben mit INFO an 88810 und 90009 bekommen sind identisch, die werden noch etliche  Nummern haben.


Und so funktioniert’s: Mit speziellen SMS-Befehlen können Sie ganz leicht den Status Ihrer Abos einsehen oder bestehende Abos kündigen. Die Standard-SMS-Befehle lauten: 
*START, GO, JA* oder *OK* 
Start eines Klingeltonabos. 
*STOP ‘Dienstname’* 
Beendet den Abonnementdienst; ‘Dienstname’ gibt dabei den Namen des Abos an. 
*STATUS* 
Zeigt eine Liste der aktiven Abonnements. 
*STOP ALLE* 
Beendet alle Abonnements, die über diese Kurzwahl bestellt wurden. 
*INFO* 
Zeigt die inländische Anschrift (Name, Adresse, Hotlinenummer) des Klingeltonanbieters.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Danke, ich wusste das nicht. Aber ich bin Handy-Analphabet


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



rumpel98 schrieb:


> Bei diesen beiden Nummern funktionierte es bis auf Kündigen ganz gut daraum habe ich eine email an folgende Adresse geschickt. [email protected]
> diese adresse habe ich eben mit INFO an 88810 und 90009 bekommen sind identisch, die werden noch etliche  Nummern haben.


ipx = ericsson ipx, aber diese [_ichschreibnichtwasichdenk_] sind nicht die Inhalteanbieter und stellen sich daher dumm & blind und tun so, als hätten sie gar nichts damit zu tun. Was ich davon halte, schreibe ich hier auch nicht. Aber man kann es sich leicht denken.
Der eine Anbieter dürfte splash sein und der andere premiummobile.com (siehe links oben)

wenn diese ericsson-ipx jetzt nicht bald mal auf Anfrage antwortet, mache ich doch mal deutlicher, was ich mit [_ichschreibnichtwasichdenk_] meine. Ein Verhalten wie die berüchtigten im-Dunkeln-Tapper zu übelsten Dialerzeiten...
_Mein Name ist Hase, ich verdien zwar mit, weiß aber von nix._ und man lässt sie gewähren, zum Wohle der Innovation :wall:


----------



## rumpel98 (15 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Der eine Anbieter dürfte splash sein und der andere premiummobile.com (siehe links oben)

Das habe ich auch schon rausgefunden, doch mit Stop Splash und Stop Premiummobile als Sms an .....  kam keine Rückmeldung und wenn ich dann den Status anfordere dann sind diese doofen Abos immernoch aktiviert.
Dachte mir schon ob es funzt wenn sie das restliche Guthaben löscht und eine neue Karte anfordert ob dann Ruhe ist????
Fonic bietet ja eine Ersatzkarte bei diebstahl,- defekt u.s.w an angeblich ohne neue Handynummer.
Das ist was was ich nicht ganz kapier, muß die Nummer nicht einige Zeit gesperrt werden????
Weiß das jemand???


----------



## katzenjens (15 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Der Premium-SMS-Dreck ist leider an die Handynummer gekoppelt. Daher bleibt Dir nur die Möglichkeit, Karte leerzutelefonieren und eine neue holen.

Selbst neue Handyverträge und Prepaidkarten sind bisweilen schon mit Premium-SMS-Abos verseucht, wenn die Nummern recycled wurden.

Die Handyanbieter schieben es auf die Abrechnungsdienstleister, diese wiederum auf ihren Kunden, welche oftmals nicht mal eine ladungsfähige Anschrift haben. Und die Regulierungsbehörde in Deutschland ist untätig.

Habe zum Thema auch ein Video gemacht.
YouTube - Handy-Abzocke

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

betrüger...meine mama haben die auch abgezogt aber mein freund ist amerikaner und der wird sich mit seinen anwälten darum kümmern


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mein freund ist amerikaner und der wird sich mit seinen anwälten darum kümmern


Melde Dich doch bitte hier an, immerhin wurde bereits eine Beschwerde beim "Better Business Bureau" und bei der FTC eingereicht. Vielleicht wäre da ein Austausch sinnvoll...
Consumer Sentinel Network - Law enforcement's source for consumer complaints [ID der Beschwerde gibt es nur gegen PN, da ich persönlich nicht aktiver Beschwerdeführer bin]
BBB of Greater Arizona: Check Out a Business or Charity


> Based on BBB files, this business has a BBB Rating of F
> 
> Reasons for this F rating include:
> 
> ...


(_Auf der Grundlage der BBB-Akten wird diese Firma mit der Note "F" beurteilt.
Die Gründe für diese Einstufung beinhalten:
* BBB hat keine ausreichenden Informationen um zu bestimmen, wie lange diese Firma aktiv ist
* Auf Verbraucherbeschwerden wurde nicht reagiert
* BBB hat keine ausreichenden Hintergrundinformationen über diese Firma_)

Tja. "F" ist die schlechteste Einstufung 


> BBB assigns grades from A to F with pluses and minuses. A+ is the highest grade and F is the lowest. The grade represents BBB’s degree of confidence that the business is operating in a trustworthy manner and will make a good faith effort to resolve any customer concerns.


 (_BBB verteilt Noten von A bis F mit Plus und Minus. A+ ist die beste Note und F die schlechteste Note. Die Note steht für das Maß an Vertrauen seitens des BBB, dass die Firma vertrauensvoll arbeitet und "nach Treu und Glauben" handelt bei der Lösung von Verbraucherbeschwerden_)

Ich nehme an, dass diese Bewertung (erst) verändert wird, wenn die Firma entsprechend auf die Beschwerden reagiert. Na dann: Auf geht's, Linda!


----------



## rumpel98 (16 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Und so funktioniert’s: Mit speziellen SMS-Befehlen können Sie ganz leicht den Status Ihrer Abos einsehen oder bestehende Abos kündigen. Die Standard-SMS-Befehle lauten: 
*START, GO, JA* “oder *OK* 
Start eines Klingeltonabos. 
*STOP ‘Dienstname’* 
Beendet den Abonnementdienst; ‘Dienstname’ gibt dabei den Namen des Abos an. 
*STATUS* 
Zeigt eine Liste der aktiven Abonnements. 
*STOP ALLE* 
Beendet alle Abonnements, die über diese Kurzwahl bestellt wurden. 
*INFO* 
Zeigt die inländische Anschrift (Name, Adresse, Hotlinenummer) des Klingeltonanbieters.[/quote]

Es hat geklappt man bin ich froh.
nachdem ich denen eine Email schickte mit der Androhung einer Strafanzeige und das ich alle Daten gespeichert der Staatsanwaltschaft übergebe einschließlich Firmenname und sitz, dauerte es nur ein paar Minuten bis ich die Bestätigung hatte Als ich den Status am handy abgerufen hatte stand  wirklich das KEINE Abos aktiviert sind.
zwecks der Rückerstattung möchten die gerne die handyrechnung.
Dachten wahrscheinlich bei prepaid gäbe es das nicht.
doch falsch gedacht ich kann jederzeit meine Rechnung runterladen, muß nur meine persönlichen daten unkenntlich machen dann können die gerne eine rechnung haben.
Ich glaube zwar nicht das ich jemals von denen Geld sehen werde aber einen Versuch ist es doch wert oder?:-p


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

hi leute,

ist hier auch jemand betroffen, der sicher vor, während oder nach Tatbestand, also der 1. sms Eingang KEIN SonyEricsson Handy hatte oder hat.

Ich hab mir wieder ein neues SonyEricsson Handy geholt. Falls die Betroffenen SE-Handys haben, ist für mich das auch Schluss mit SE. Ich mach dann aktiv/passiv Mundpropaganda!

Ich werde noch mal mich beraten und heute dann mich (falls Anwälte zustimmen) an die Staatsanwaltschaft wenden.

Gruß
m-m


----------



## rumpel98 (17 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ich glaub kaum das dies Handy abhängig ist. Ich kenne welche die Motorrola Nokia oder No Name haben die betroffen sind.
Auch der provider kann im Endeffekt nix, die suchen sich irgendwelche Nummern und versuchen ihr Glück ob jemand darauf reinfällt.
D1  D2 O2  Tchibo, und was es noch so gibt  da kann man nicht mal mehr sagen welche Vorwahl nummer zu welchen Netz gehört.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



rumpel98 schrieb:


> Auch der provider kann im Endeffekt nix, die suchen sich irgendwelche Nummern und versuchen ihr Glück ob jemand darauf reinfällt.


Das ist nicht korrekt. Der Zahlungsanbieter Ericsson-IPX hat Verträge mit den Providern - und wenn diese Provider nicht Konsequenzen daraus ziehen, dass es offenbar Probleme mit dem Abrechnungsinstrument Ericsson-IPX gibt, dann sind sie mit verantwortlich.
Bisher weiß man ja immer noch nicht, was passiert ist - und Ericsson-IPX schweigt. Für mich ist dieser Fall nicht erklärt bisher und das ist das Versäumnis von Ericsson. Warum keiner deren Pressesprecher fragt (keiner der Betroffenen) ist mir nicht verständlich. Die haben die Hand auf dem Geld, die können Antworten geben. Und man sollte als Betroffener Druck auf seinen Provider ausüben und auf Antworten bestehen.
Die Beträge kamen via Ericsson-IPX auf die Rechnung, nicht via Cylon.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo zusammen!

habe das alles auch durchgemacht-ganz genau die gleiche Geschichte wie bei allen:
plötzliche nachrichten von der 70123, danach von E-Plus den Hinweis über die Berechnung von 4,99€ für die Nutzung des Premiumdienstes der Cylon LLc. Habe ungefähr 10 mal bei E-Plus angerufen, 2 mal bei Bundesnetzagentur usw... 
Habe schließlich heute eine Email an [email protected] und [email protected] und an [email protected] geschickt, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich einem möglichen Abo widerspreche und mein Geld zurück will.

Und siehe da, ein paar Stunden später erhielt ich auch gleich Antwort und sie entschuldigen sich vielmals und wollen das Geld per Scheck zurückzahlen!

Ob und wann der kommt, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber zumindest bin ich das Abo los.

Hoffe, das hilft jemandem!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "...sie entschuldigen sich vielmals und wollen das Geld per Scheck..."



Hi,
ich denke nicht, dass du dich wiederholst, denke eher, du hast einige Beiträge hier nicht gelesen.
Hoffe, du kommst wenigstens weiter mit deinem sehnsüchtig erwarteten Scheck! Jedenfalls kamen andere damit nicht weiter.
_____
_____

Habe heute bei der BNA angerufen, da kommt man leider - wie mehrfach festgestellt - nicht sehr weit. Aber der Herr hat mir gesagt, dass mit steigender Anzahl an Beschwerde-Anrufen wegen Rufnr.missbrauch die Prioritäten festgelegt werden und dass sie momentan viel zu tun hätten. (beides war ja klar)

m-m


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Verdammte Sch***. Ich Trottel bin gerade auf diesen Facebook-Betrug von Premiummobile reingefallen. Habs natürlich erst direkt mit dem üblichen "stop premiummobile" versucht. Keine Reaktion. Hab denen jetzt ne Mail geschrieben, dass sie die Kündigung akzeptieren sollen, sonst schalte ich Anwalt ein. Das ist ja Wahnsinn, was da für Kosten entstehen jetzt, wenn das nicht glatt geht mit der Kündigung und damit scheints ja eher schlecht auszusehen.


----------



## Termi (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

So. Hallo nochmal.
Habe mich jetzt erstmal hier angemeldet. Der Eintrag mit Premiummobile und Facebook war von mir. Bin gerade erstmal durch den Wind. Sowas passiert mir doch sonst nie:wall::wall::wall:
Hat jemand noch Tipps? Wenn ich bis morgen keine Antwort auf die Mail habe, werde ich mal die Telefonnummer anrufen.


----------



## Termi (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

So bin direkt erstmal erleichtert. 1 Anruf bei vodafone und alle scheint gut. Die Löschen das Abo von dort aus.


----------



## rumpel98 (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Das löschen ist nicht das Problem das ging bei mir auch ganz schnell aber das Geld bekommst du nicht wieder.
sie schrieben mir das sie sich entschuldigen möchten und für die rückerstattung meine Kontodaten haben möchten.
Ja denken die denn ich bin ganz bescheuert. Damit sie vielleicht noch klammheimlich vom Konto abbuchen können, das probieren welche auch ohne Einverständniss und soweit trau ich keiner Bank das die aufpasst.
Da sie es angeblich nur per Überweisung machen wollen kann ich mir wohl die 12 euro an die Backe schmieren.


----------



## Termi (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Naja, ich hatte befürchtet, dass ich irgendwie riesen Aufwand treiben muss und wer weiss was für Kosten entstehen. Wegen der 5 Euro, die sie kriegen, mach ich mir keinen Stress, auch wenn sie das Geld nicht verdient haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2009)

*Ericsson*

Hallo!
Der gleiche Mist ist mir grade auch über Facebook passiert...
Ich habe jetzt bei o2 angerufen, die sagten mir ich solle eine sms mit "Stop alle" an die 4636 schicken. Sonst könnten sie nix machen.
prompt kam eine sms zurück mit "Sie haben keine Dienste bestellt". Stimmt das jetzt oder was soll ich machen?
Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Komische Nummer, diese 4636...

Was meinst Du mit "das ist mir über facebook passiert"?
Was ist genau passiert? Das würde mich interessieren, denn Ericsson-IPX erwähnt immer wieder die große Bedeutung sozialer Netzwerke. Es scheint eines von deren "Hauptzielen" zu sein, mit Hilfe sozialer Netzwerke Gewinne zu erwirtschaften. Dabei sollte man dieser Firma (bei _der _Vorgeschichte) genau auf die Finger schauen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Also, im Facebook wurde ein IQ test angepriese und dass mehrere Freunde von mir diesen schon gemacht hätten, sogar deren angebliche IQ Höhe wurde angegeben...
da will man ja kontern... :-(
was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Schriftlich was schicken?
Dankedanke!


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Der Zahlungsanbieter Ericsson-IPX hat offenbar keine Lust, sich groß mit den Beschwerden zu beschäftigen. Man sammelt lieber das Geld bei den Providern ein und leitet es weiter an wen-auch-immer.
in Sachen IQ-Test siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...toene/56415-firma-cylon-llc-4.html#post273046

Ich würde mich an meinen Provider wenden und diesen dazu auffordern, Ericsson zu einer Klärung des Sachverhaltes aufzufordern. 

Ansonsten kann ich zu dem IQ-Test-Fall nicht viel sagen, weil ich die Details nicht kenne.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

PS: Eine solche Bewerbung von Diensten, wie sie hier von Playphone präsentiert wird:
de.playphone.com/register
halte ich für höchst unseriös. Das dürfte auch nicht dem entsprechen, was die EU-Kommission fordert.

Playphone ist ein Vorzeigekunde des Zahlungsanbieters Ericsson-IPX. Da fragt man sich schon, für welches Klientel das vorzeigenswert sein soll...
Ericsson IPX - Press Releases


> the Ericsson team is very excited by the opportunity to work with such an industry leader like Playphone


z.k. 

---

E-Plus Premium SMS Suche


> Um einen Standard für Verbraucher- und Jugendschutz sowie bestmögliche Kosten- und Anbieter-Transparenz zu erreichen, haben Mobilfunk- und Inhalteanbieter ein verbindliches Regelwerk für Premium-Dienste entworfen.
> (...)
> Hier sehen Sie eine Liste aller Unternehmen, die den Verhaltenskodex derzeit unterzeichnet haben:
> (...)
> ...


Auf dieser E-Plus-Seite stehen übrigens Dutzende von 01805-Nummern ohne Preishinweis. Falls jemand Rachegedanken hegt: unter rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de wartet man auf Hinweise darauf 

E-Plus Premium SMS Suche

Aus dem Kodex


> 5.  Maßahmen bei Nichteinhaltung des Verhaltenskodexes
> 
> 5.1  Verstöße  gegen  den  Verhaltenskodex  werden  bilateral  nach  Maßgabe  der gegenseitigen Vereinbarungen der Beteiligten geahndet.
> 
> ...





> Im  Internet  und  weiteren  Online-Diensten  sind  die  Tarifangaben  gut lesbar  in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit der beworbenen Leistung zu platzieren.





> Es  wird  deutlich  angegeben,  ob  die  Leistung  in  Form  eines Abonnement-Dienstes angeboten wird.





> Die  Schriftgröße  hat  proportional  zur  Größe  der Werbeanzeige  bzw. zur Schriftgröße  der Kurzwahlrufnummer  zu  sein, muss  aber mindesttens 8 Punkt betragen.
> ...
> -  Der Preis ist in unmittelbarer Nähe zur Kurzwahlnummer anzugeben.
> ....
> -  Der Preis  für die  jeweilige Leistung  ist gut sichtbar hinter der Produktbeschreibung  (ggf.  hinter  Kurzwahlnummer)  zu  nennen



Ob eine Beschwerde bei E-Plus (oder einem anderen Proivider) etwas bringt? Ich würde damit zu einem der einschlägig bekannten Medienvertreter laufen und mit Kamera beim Provider um eine Stellungnahme bitten, ob man da nicht nach dem Kodex tätig werden müsste...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Nachträge:

Der Kodex:
premiumdienste.eplus.de/pdf/verhaltenskodex.pdf

Bild: Playphonewerbung
de.playphone.com/register
Stand: heute


----------



## rumpel98 (19 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Gerade bekam ich von denen die Erklärung das sie NUR über Überweisung eine Rückerstattung tätigen, ich *müßte* meine Bankverbindung angeben.
Dies will ich aber auf keine Fall tun, da fiel mir ein das ich ja auch paypal nutze, mal sehen ob sie darauf eingehen???
Oder ob sie wiede eine Fadenscheinige Erklärung haben warum sie das nicht tun können.
Muß aber dazu sagen das mir die Korrespontenz mit premiummobile oder wie auch immer sie sich nennen langsam Spaß macht. 
Ein bisschen triezen; per Email kostet das ja keinen Cent nur ein bisschen Zeit, die ich mir gerne mal nehme.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hast du nicht ein Sparkonto  oder Tagegeldkonto? Da kann fremd eingezahlt 
werden aber  nur der Kontobesitzer abheben


----------



## rumpel98 (19 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Danke hast Recht habe ich ja auch ein Cash Konto das wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.
gut dann schreibe ich denen noch einmal.
macht ja so Spaß.
Dann hätten sie ja alles was sie benötigen, den Beweis das meine tochter noch minderjährig und den Enzelverbindungsnachweis hatte ich ja in kopie gemailt.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## rumpel98 (19 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Also habe denen die Daten für mein Tagegeldkonto gemailt, ein paar stunden später kam die Antwort das sie nur auf ein reguläres Konto überweisen könnten.
Das ist doch nur eine Masche von denen um an meine normale kontonummer zu kommen.
Ich antwortete ihnen das ich dann eben die Staatsanwaltschaft einschalte denn ein tagesgeldkonto dürfe keine Schwierigkeiten machen.
Vor ein paar Minuten kam dann die Antwort das innerhalb der nächsten 28 Tagen der Betrag von ..... auf mein TAGEGELDKONTO nummer sowieso eingehen wird.
Die müssen wirklich eine Schei.... Angst vor Polizei und Gericht haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo,

so ein Mist aber auch...dachte wirklich dieser super IQ Test kommt von einer Freundin. Meine Frage wäre da an welche Mail Adresse hast Du eine e-mail geschickt und mut Strafanzeige gedroht. Dann mach ic das nämlich auch gleich! Bitte um Hilfe! Vielen Dank.


----------



## rumpel98 (19 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

An [email protected]
habe sofort mir den einzelverbindungsnachweis ausgedruckt bei fonic geht das jederzeit, gemail.
vielleicht  hatte ich es auch einfacher weil meine Tochter noch minderjährig ist. 
Aber probiere es wäre wünschenswert wenn sie dazulernen würden.
Angeblich bekommt sie oder ich sogar die etlichen sms um das Abo zu kündigen erstattet., mal abwarten. muß ja 28 Tage warten.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch Opfer der "Facebook-Affäre". Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man so hereinfallen kann. habe gestern Abend, auch dank Eurer Tipps hier, bereits alle Hebel in Gang gesetzt, um wieder aus dem Abo herauszukommen - die 4,99 EURO würde ich als Lehrgeld verschmerzen, wenn ich nur endlich eine Bestätigung bekäme, dass das Abo gelöscht ist...

Eigentlich sollten wir mit der "IQ-Test"-Story gleich an die Öffentlichkeit gehen, selbst umsichtige Leute (dazu zähle ich mich) werden hier einfach an der Nase herumgeführt. Facebook habe ich auch angeschrieben, was denen einfällt, sich mit solchen Vertragspartnern einzulassen, die mit dem Vertrauen und privaten Informationen der User spielen (von wegen "Dein(e) Freund(in)  XY hat den Test gemacht und fordert Dich zum Duell heraus".


----------



## rumpel98 (21 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

probier die Email erst auf die bekam ich Antwort und Bestätigung auf Email und per SMS. Haben auch ca 20 SMS ohne Bestätigung verschickt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "Dein(e) Freund(in)  XY hat den Test gemacht und fordert Dich zum Duell heraus".


= Täuschung?
= Betrug?
= Strafanzeige?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Termi schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte befürchtet, dass ich irgendwie riesen Aufwand treiben muss und wer weiss was für Kosten entstehen. Wegen der 5 Euro, die sie kriegen, mach ich mir keinen Stress, auch wenn sie das Geld nicht verdient haben.



wenn es bei den fünf Euro bliebe, aber jede Woche fünf Euro sind mal 52 schon kein Papppenstiel mehr.

Stellt auf jeden Fall Strafantrag damit den [.....] das Handwerk gelegt wird.
Als Muster ist weiter oben schon ein Text, der benutzt werden kann.

Sonst hilft auch schon ein Schreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft:

hiermit stelle ich gegen Cylon LLc, Ericsson IPX und EPlus Strafantrag wegen des Verdachtes des gemeinschaftlichen Betruges. ....
dann kommt der Text vom Sachverhalt, der sich ereignet hat.


----------



## wiesion (23 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

hallo,
ich bin auch auf einen dubiosen Anbieter namens premiummobile hereingefallen, indem ich auf Facebook einen IQTest gemacht habe. Ich haben also wie bei den meisten Quizzes die Fragen beantwortet und wurde dann aufgefordert, meine Handynummer einzugeben, um den Zugang zur Lösung des Tests zu erhalten, was mich schon wunderte, aber leider nicht genug. Dann bekam ich eine PIN, die ich eingeben sollte, habe ich auch gemacht, und bekam die Lösung des Quizzes, sowie eine SMS, die ich für Werbung hielt, tatsächlich aber die Bestätigung des Abos war, wie mir klar wurde als ich jetzt, eine Woche später, die SMS von E-Plus erhielt: mir seien 4,99 abgebucht worden, ich habe Premium-Dienste von Ericsson IXP in Anspruch genommen etc... genau wie die anderen berichten. 
Der Vorgang ist ganz klar [.......] angelegt... 
Ich weiß noch nicht was ich jetzt mache, erst mal versuchen das Abo zu stoppen....


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

ich weiß nicht, wie wir hier organisatorisch verfahren sollen... premiummobile ist eine Art "Revival" der alten Pitch/TMS-Geschichte, Cylon ist dasselbe Modell (Ericsson-IPX hat's erfunden), quasi eine Art "Handydialer" (nicht technisch gesehen, aber vom Täuschungspotential her) - aber halt eine andere Firma.

Ich würde alle Betroffenen dazu ermutigen wollen, Ericsson-IPX zu einer Stellungnahme zu bewegen. Ericsson-IPX schleppt die dubiosen Kunden an, mit denen sich hier die Betroffenen rumschlagen müssen - und Ericsson-IPX gibt ihnen (auch das eine Analogie zum Dialerproblem) die "geladene Waffe" in die Hand - um sich im Anschluß dumm zu stellen.


----------



## wiesion (24 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Oh ja, ich habe der sache natürlich auch deshalb vertraut, weil da stand: "Deine Freundin Caroline hat einen IQ von 132 in der IQ Challenge erreicht, kannst du sie schlagen?"
Die verwenden wirklich die namen aus den Freundeslisten, was ja auch von facebook aus mal gar nich geht... ich möchte eigentlich Strafanzeige erstatten, auch wenn's mir eigtl. zu viel Aufwand ist wg 4,99. Aber wenn man sich vorstellt, dass die genau davon leben ... man merkt's, kündigt sofort, aber hat eben ein, zweimal gezahlt... das macht mich dann doch zu wütend!
Übrigens bin ich sofort in einen E-Plus-Laden gegangen, wo man mir sehr nett geholfen hat und sofort dort für mich angerufen hat, um das Abo erstmal zu beenden. Wenns nicht klappt, soll ich wiederkommen. Aus der Rechnung rausnehmen tun sie den Posten natürlich nicht, das muss man mit der Firma verhandeln. 
Überrascht war man dort nicht - kommt offenbar häufig vor. Jaja...
Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch Ericsson IXP zur Stellungsnahmen auffordern, und facebook auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



wiesion schrieb:


> Die verwenden wirklich die namen aus den Freundeslisten, was ja auch von facebook aus mal gar nich geht...


Das sind Partner von facebook - da müsste man also mal facebook fragen, was da geht und was nicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

also leute mir ist genau das gleiche passiert wie euch allen!!
ich hab mich dann an ericsson gewandt, hab vorher nen brief an meinen handyanbieter geschrieben dass ich das abo kündige und ericsson meinte daraufhin, wobei ich kurz meinen anwalt erwähnte, das abo sei gekündigt worden!! es ist eine absolute sauerei, dass das so geht...
ich hab au meine nummer auf keiner homepage eingegeben, das kann ja echt jeder machen, oder?
ich musste dann noch 12,57 euro zahlen!! das regt mich auf, das machen die mit soo vielen leuten!! naja, 
wünsch euch viel glück !!
grüßle


----------



## kleiner1979 (26 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

um mal wieder auf das hauptthema Cylon Llc zurück zu kommen, hab da ein paar neue erkenntisse wir wissen ja, die bis jetzt bekannten mit drin hängenden Firmen
-gamer data germany ????
-ericson ipx als abrechner
-cylon in Scottsdale
-der mobilfunkanbieter?
-Planet Web die den Scheck ausstellen

um weitere verwirrung zu stiften hab ich ne neue Firma hab heut endlich mein auskunftsersuchen von der Telekom erhalten:

Inhaber der Nummer:  *0800 - 1806587 *(gamer-data hotline nummer)

*FPH aPTT Canada, Teleglobe*
*1000 de la Gauchetiere West*
*H3B4X Montreal, Quebec*
*Canada*

wenigstens hat sich hier was ergeben, nach dem sich keiner rührt Bundesnetzagentur, eplus, Sat Akte?
hey aber ich glaub ichschlag aus der ganzen sache noch gewinn


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ach, Teleglobe? Das ist wieder so eine Firma, die nicht mal hier in diesem Expertenforum vielen was sagen dürfte. Mir natürlich schon, als Chaostheoretiker...
=> Tata Communications tritt weltweit auf <=

[FONT=&quot]TLGB Teleglobe International Germany GmbH[/FONT][FONT=&quot]                   [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]c/o Ashurst[/FONT][FONT=&quot]                                                                   [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Oberlindau 54-56[/FONT][FONT=&quot]                                                          [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]60323 Frankfurt am Main[/FONT][FONT=&quot]                                                [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Reg-Nr. 03/146[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

PS: Mit Akte habe ich in dieser Sache schon gesprochen und wegen der noch geringen Anzahl Betroffener von mir aus an der "Reife" des Themas Zweifel geäußert. Sollten bei akte(at)akte.net allerdings massiv Beschwerden dazu auflaufen, kann sich das schnell ändern 
Allerdings hoffe ich immer noch, dass sich Ericsson-IPX mal dazu äußert, bevor das Fernsehen vor der Tür steht: Das miserable Erscheinungbild bei Google dürfte dort langsam mal zur Kenntnis genommen werden, finde ich.


----------



## kleiner1979 (26 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Also wär es sinvoll wenn sich alle Betroffenen bei sat1 [email protected] melden anstatt bei der netzagentur oder dem provider!

hat aber irgentwer nen plan wie die genannten firmen zusammenhängen
Cylon, Planet Web, Ericsson IPX, Gamer Data, und nun auch noch Teleglobe


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



kleiner1979 schrieb:


> Also wär es sinvoll wenn sich alle Betroffenen bei sat1 [email protected] melden anstatt bei der netzagentur oder dem provider!


So wollte ich nicht verstanden werden... Aber wenn es um sich greift, dass irgendjem,and einen wo anmelden kann und daraus eine Abbuchung resultiert, wäre das ein Thema für akte. Es sollte dann auch ein Thema für den Provider oder die Bundesnetzagentur sein. Nur glaube ich dann, dass es eher akte aufgreift - die müsste man dann zur BNetzA und zum Provider schicken. M*R* interviewt BNetzA-Pressesprecher R*B* - da wäre ich dann gerne dabei... 


> hat aber irgentwer nen plan wie die genannten firmen zusammenhängen Cylon, Planet Web, Ericsson IPX, Gamer Data, und nun auch noch Teleglobe


 warum die Cylon LLC (vertreten durch J*H*) ausgerechnet eine Teleglobe-0800 verwendet und was Teleglobe überhaupt mit deutschen 0800ern zu tun hat, ist mir ein Rätsel. Cylon LLC und "Planet Web" gehören zusammen*, "Gamer Data" gibt es als Firma nicht, das kam erst später ins Spiel (aufklären könnte das ggf. J*H* von der Cylon LLC)

Teleglobe kann man bisher nur als indirekt beteiligt ansehen, wie gesagt: es verwundert mich, wieso ausgerechnet Teleglobe die 0800 anbietet, aber das ist unerheblich, ich wundere mich manchmal einfach zu viel...

Ericsson-IPX ist:
1. defintiv verantwortlich für die Abrechnung der Cylon-Dienste (ähnliche Rolle wie bei den UK-Fällen)
2. defintiv Partner von Cylon
3. höchstwahrscheinlich beratend verantwortlich für die Rechtmäßigkeit der Dienste (sowohl der Cylon LLC ggü als auch dem Endkunden ggü und auch dem abrechnenden Provider ggü --> "Verhaltenskodex")
4. keine kleine Firma, sondern Sony-Ericsson, ein Weltkonzern, mit seinem Abrechnungsmodell, das sich derzeit etwas... nuja... selbst diskreditiert... 
5. Wiederholungs"täter"

---

*
Rip-off Report: Cylon, LLC Aka Quality Links Online Bogus Data Charges $9.99 and Text Messages Scottsdale Arizona

a.a.O.





> Sites hosted on 75.126.134.162
> 
> * amifamousnow.com [Amifamousnow]
> * conquestimaging.com [Conquestimaging]
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

ich bin auch betroffen und weiß nichtmal , wie ich kündigen soll. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## rumpel98 (2 April 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

am besten per email da bekommst wenigstens eine reaktion  [email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

ey kennst du die nummer von  cylon die firma


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 April 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ey kennst du die nummer von  cylon die firma


Ein "ey" ist hier leider nicht bekannt. Aber ich antworte fast jedem.

Die Nummern von Cylon lauten:
001 (480) 3682585 in Scottsdale, Arizona
001 (480) 2645000 in Scottsdale, Arizona

Die meintest Du aber sicher nicht. Die anderen stehen hier im Thread. Einfach lesen.
z.b. hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/274828-post192.html
oder hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/267872-post9.html
0800 - 1806587 (gamer-data hotline nummer)
[ir]
Also: Egal, ob Du diese Diskussion hier von hinten oder von vorne gelesen hättest, wärest Du schnell bei der Nummer gelandet. Daher ist es nun leider kostenpflichtig, dass ich Dir die Nummer gesucht habe. Mit Deiner nächsten Handyrechnung werden Dir 9,99 Euro abgezogen. Solltest Du mit Guthabenkarte telefonieren, wird Dir heute um 22:14 der Betrag angebucht. Bitte sorge dafür, dass ausreichend Guthaben vorhanden ist, weil sonst 3 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr dazu kommen.[/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo "Cylon Llc" Geschädigte,
eeeendlich nach einigen Monaten des Empfangs der unaufgeforderten SMS von Cylon (70123)und der damit höchst ärgerlichen Kosten auf mein Handy (mit einer Vodafone callcard) habe ich reagiert und nachgehakt. Nie zuvor hatte ich mich bewusst bei Cylon angemeldet bzw. ein Gamer-Abo abgeschlossen, bekam aber regelmäßig diese kostenpflichtige SMS im Doppelpack. Da ich, wie gesagt, mit Karte telefoniere sah ich nie, dass und wieviel jeweils dafür abgerechnet wurde, bis ich mich endlich bei Vodafon kundig machte. Dort erhielt ich eine bemerkenswert freundliche, engagierte und letztlich hilfreiche Antwort. Danke an den Berater des Vodafon-Kundenservice !!! Nach einigen nervigen Telefonaten bei irgentwelchen zwischengeschalteten "Geldeintreibern" erhielt ich endlich die alles entscheidende Telefonnummer.
Hier mußte ich mir (wiederum in Warteschleife) einigen Minuten jämmerlicher Musik anhören, um dann auf AB mein Anliegen einer Abo Kündigung sprechen zu dürfen, wobei aber meine Hoffnung auf eine Kenntnissname und Reaktion gegen Null ging. Doch, siehe da, 24 Stunden später erhielt ich eine SMS von 70123, "Danke, das Abo ist hiermit storniert". Kaum zu fassen, oder? Noch besser: Zwei Stunden später ein Anruf von "unbekannter Teilnehmer" eine nette und sehr freundliche Dame teilte mir mit, dass mein Abo storniert wurde! 
Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder in dieser Zeit, ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder in dieser Zeit, ich bin begeistert.


[ir]jemand klaut Dir Geld, Du forschst ihm hinterher, Du befragst seine Mittäter, kriegst eine Nummer, die sagen "sorry, wir tun's ab jetzt nie wieder" und Du bist glücklich?
Dann wirst Du's weit bringen im Leben... [/ir]


----------



## kleiner1979 (12 April 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "Danke, das Abo ist hiermit storniert". Kaum zu fassen, oder? Noch besser: Zwei Stunden........
> Es geschehen noch ..... Wunder .........., ich bin begeistert.


 
ich stimme Aka voll zu aber nicht im mehr ironischen, ich kann darüber nicht lachen, vor allem da unser geld erstmal weg ist, aber hauptsache abo gekündigt:wall:
stört dich das nicht? 
kannst du mir denn bitte 1000€ überweisen, nur einmalig bitte, bekommst auch sofort ne stornierung unseres vertages

hab mich ja bei erhalt des ersten schecks 19$ über die anfallenden gebühren beschwert 
und prompt gabs einen zweiten scheck über 32$ um die gebühren aufzufangen, 15€ haben die mir mit ihrem premiumdienst abgebucht, wie können die fast das doppelte zurückzahlen???????

hab den scheck allerdings noch nicht eingelöst, kennt jemand die wirklichen gebühren die dabei anfallen hab im netz nicht viel gefunden


hat eigentlich jemand schon mehr erreicht bundesnetzagentur polizei o.ä.?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Vielleicht können wie unsere Scheck zusammen einreichen und Gebühren sparen?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

hey leudde,
ich hab das thema jetzt mal an "plusminus"im swr fernsehen geschickt... mal schaun, ob dies interessiert. ich finde halt, dass die öffentlichkeit darüber informiert ewrden muss, vielleicht wird dann au mal die politik aktiv!!!
grüßle


----------



## qn927 (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo Leute,
per Zufall bin ich auf dieses Forum gestossen, da ich wie Ihr Geschädigter von CYLON bin. Habe die vielen Hinweise aus den vergangenen Beiträgen aufgenommen und eine "deutliche" Email an gamer-data-germany.com geschrieben. In cc habe ich die Bundesnetzagentur, meinen Provider, Ericsson, Plusminus und AkteX genommen. Nach 48 Stunden erhielt ich eine Antwort von gamer-data-germany.com, dass man mir innerhalb der kommenden 3-4 Wochen meine Kosten (13 Wochen a 4,99 €) per Scheck in Dollar ersetzen wolle. Zzgl. 5,-€ für Bankgebühren. - Bin gespannt und werde Euch informieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

@qn27: Die Kosten für die Einreichung eines US-Dollar Schecks liegen bei ungefähr 50,- €. Und das ist kein Tippfehler. ;o)

Von daher lohnt es sich nicht wirklich und wir bleiben trotzdem auf unseren Kosten sitzen. Außerdem geht es ja mittlerweile um das Prinzip!

Mein Anwalt konnte auch noch nicht wirklich was erreichen, GamerData sagt sie haben den Scheck geschickt, E-Plus weist alle Schuld von sich. 

Mal abwarten was noch so kommt....

LG SchwesterS77


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



qn927 schrieb:


> ...eine "deutliche" Email an gamer-data-germany.com geschrieben. In cc habe ich die Bundesnetzagentur, meinen Provider, Ericsson, Plusminus und AkteX genommen.


hast Du das an die Standardadresse geschickt? (akte-at-akte-net?). Nuja, vielleicht landen die Akteleute hier, ich habe Akte in einem anderen Zusammenhang schon mal auf das Thema aufmerksam gemacht. Es gibt nur leider wenige "brauchbare" Fälle, um die Sache medienwirksam zu verwerten. 'n paar Betroffene bei Cylon, 'n paar bei 3united, 'n paar hier, 'n paar da... Das gibt noch kein brauchbares Bild. Leider.

Die Cylonleute müssen sich einige Fragen gefallen lassen, z.B., warum sie Leute mit einem Scheck entschädigen, der höher ist als ihre Einnahmen (oder ist es Kalkül, dass den keiner einlöst bei höheren Gebühren?). Ohnehin wäre es evtl. selbst dann eine durchgerechnete Sache, wenn man beispielsweise 20% aller Betroffenen mit 50% Zuschlag entschädigt - es blieben dann ja immer noch 70% Einnahmen (lies: Beute?)

PS: Reichlich grotesk finde ich, dass die Firma in den USA eine richtig üble Bewertung der Konsumerschützer hat (hier). Ericsson-IPX ist sowohl von der Firma Cylon selbst als auch von anderer Seite auf das Problem aufmerksam gemacht worden - aber da schweigt man sich aus, wissend, dass Mitkassieren mehr bringt, als der Schaden, wenn Ericsson immer wieder mal bei Beschwerden auftaucht... Mich würde sehr interessieren, wie sich Ericsson äußern würde, wenn Akte ein Interview will. Bei denen liegen die Antworten...


----------



## Schmetterling (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist am 1.5. ähnliches passiert. Bin über einen IQ-Test in Facebook in die Vertragsfalle von funmobile getappt. Mir sind bis dato "nur" 4,99€ in Rechnung gestellt worden.
Habe noch am selben Tag eine Email an funmobile geschickt:

An:
handy-klingeltone-sms.com - Laden Sie Oberste Einkanalige Klingeltöne, Polyphone Klingeltöne, Wahre Klingeltöne, Tapeten, Bewegliche Spiele, Handysbildschirmschoner

Funmobile 8383 Copyright Management
Funmobile 8383 Limited
29/F, One Kowloon,
No 1, Wang Yuen Street,
Kownloon Bay, Hong Kong


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


hiermit kündige und widerrufe ich, meinen vermeintlich mit ihnen Zustande gekommenen Vertrag/Abonnement fristlos.
Zudem lege ich hiermit Widerspruch gegen jegliche  Forderungen ihrerseits ein.

Begründung:

Ich bestreite das Zustandekommen eines wirksamen, rechtsgültigen Vertrags mit Ihnen aus folgenden Gründen:

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ich keinen – zumindest jedoch keinen kostenpflichtigen - Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen habe. 

Sollten Sie diesbezüglich andere Ansicht sein, so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wie und wann es zu einem solchen Vertrag gekommen ist und wie Sie mich bzgl. der  Widerrufsbestimmungen des Fernabsatzes belehrt und informiert haben.

Nach gründlicher in Augenscheinnahme Ihrer Homepage habe ich festgestellt, dass der Hinweis auf die entstehenden Kosten versteckt ist, dies wohl in der Absicht, unentdeckt zu bleiben. Dies erzeugt den Anschein, dass die von Ihnen angebotene Leistung unentgeltlich ist.
Weiterhin fehlt eine ausreichende Widerrufsbelehrung.
Auch sind ihre AGB nicht wirksam in den Vertrag einbezogen worden, da diese erst nach einem „vermeintlichen“ Vertragsschluss zur Verfügung gestellt wurden. Zudem enthalten die AGB ungewöhnliche und damit überraschende Klauseln iSd §305 c BGB. Diese sind unwirksam.

Hilfsweise und höchst vorsorglich fechte ich die eventuell abgegebene Willenserklärung wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Inhaltsirrtum, gemäß §§123, 119 II BGB an, hilfsweise kündige ich hiermit fristlos.

Falls ein Vertrag mit Ihnen dennoch Zustande gekommen sein sollte, berufe ich mich hilfsweise und höchst vorsorglich auf mein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht iSd §312 d, 355 BGB. Da eine Widerrufsbelehrung nicht wirksam erfolgt ist, ist eine Widerspruchsfrist nicht entstanden. 

Ich untersage Ihnen weiterhin die Speicherung und Verwendung meiner Daten und die Weitergabe dieser an Dritte. 
Des Weiteren fordere ich Sie auf, dass im Falle des Entstehen eines Accounts dieser mit sofortiger Wirkung zu löschen und inaktivieren ist.

Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf mir folgende Unterlagen im Original, bis spätestens 14. Mai 2009, zur Verfügung zu stellen:

- eine Bestätigung des Zugangs dieses Schreibens,
- den Nachweis dass ich mit ihnen einen wirksamen Vertrag geschlossen habe,
- vollständige Anmeldedaten, die von mir angeblich eingetragen wurden,
- genaue Daten der Bestätigung zur Anmeldung auf ihren Seiten,
- den genauen Zeitpunkt meiner Anmeldung und Anmeldebestätigung,
- Nachweis der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Widerrufsbelehrung zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung,
- weiterhin einen beglaubigten Beleg des Internetproviders, der beweist, dass die angegebene IP auch aus meinem Hause stammt,
- und einen Nachweis der Handynummer inklusive der PIN-Codes unter der die Anmeldebestätigung abgegeben wurde.

Sollte ich bis zu oben genannten Datum weder eine Antwort noch die angeforderten Unterlagen erhalten haben, behalte ich mir vor rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten.

Zudem werde ich Strafanzeige gegen Sie wegen des versuchten Betrugs gemäß §263, 22, 23 StGB gegen sie erstatten.
Im Falle einer Einziehung der angeblich entstandenen Kosten Ihrerseits werde ich Anzeige wegen des vollendeten Betrugs gemäß §263 StGB gegen Sie erstatten.
Für die mir aus diesem Schreiben entstandenen und darüber hinausgehenden Kosten mache ich Sie haftbar.
Zudem werde ich die zuständigen Behörden und Verbraucherschutzzentralen informieren.

Von Drohungen mit einer unberechtigten Strafanzeige und/oder einer unzulässigen Eintragung dieser bestrittenen Forderung bei der Schufa sollten sie Abstand nehmen, da ich mir ansonsten weitere rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie vorbehalte.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Das Ganze habe ich dann auch gleich meinem Handyanbieter T-Mobile geschickt mit der Aufforderung Zahlungsforderungen dieses Anbieters nicht nachzukommen.

Letzte Woche erhielt ich dann von T-Mobile einen Brief, dass der Drittanbieter Ericsson IPX AB sei und dass ich mit diesen direkt in Kontakt treten solle. Des Weiteren werde eine kostenfreie Sperre für alle Drittanbieter eingerichtet (wirksam ab dem 5.5.).
Sollte ich der Zahlung nicht nachkommen würde ein Mahnlauf durchgeführt werden, welcher auch zur Betreibung durch ein Inkassobüro führen kann.

ich habe daraufhin heute morgen den Kundenservice von T-Mobile angerufen. Die Kundenberaterin fing auf einmal an eine Lügenstory aufzutischen, von wegen ihr wäre das ja auch passiert, sie wäre bei Eplus (eine T-Mobile-Beraterin ist bei Eplus???) und bei ihr werden schon seit 6Monaten Beträge abgebucht. Aber Eplus würde ihr überhaupt nicht entgegen kommen und ich könnte ja von Glück reden, dass T-Mobile mir wenigstens diese Sperre eingerichtet hat. Sie würde ja auch nicht zahlen, aber bei ihr käme ja noch dazu, dass der Vertrag bei Eplus gar nicht auf sie läuft sondern auf ihre Freundin (alles klar!!!). Ihre Freundin hat Angst vor der Schufa, deswegen würde sie zahlen. Dazu würde sie mir auch raten. T-Mobile könne schließlich nichts dazu. Wenn ich der Zahlung des Drittanbieters nicht nachkäme, gäbe es für jedes Mahnschreiben eien Zusatzgebühr in Höhe von 8€.
Die wollte mir da echt Angst machen bzw. ein schlechtes Gewissen. Ich hab dann so getan als ob ich sie ernst nehmen würde und habe dann nachdem ich aufgelegt habe nochmal angerufen in der Hoffnung auf einen anderen Kundenberater, da mir diese Masche der T-Mobile-Kundenberaterin mehr als fragwürdig schien. Der 2. Kundenberater entschuldigte sich vielmals für das Verhalten seiner Kollegin und versprach mir eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 5€ als Entschädigung für eine inkompetente Beratung. Er riet mir bei der Polizei Strafanzeige zu erstatten und dann in einem weiteren Schreiben an T-Mobile mit Bezug auf die Anzeige die Zahlung zu verweigern. Er glaube, dass T-Mobile mir da entgegen kommen würde, wenn Ericcson straffällig ist.
Zudem hätte man die Sperre nur für einen Monat gemacht, er würde das jetzt nachrüsten, damit auch im nächsten Monat keine Drittanbieter Forderungen an mich stellen könnten.

Ich werde jetzt gleich zur Polizei und Strafanzeige gegen ALLE Beteiligten in dieser Sache erstatten, d.h. auch gegen T-Mobile!! Die Masche der 1. Kundenberaterin zeigt doch, dass die da auch mit unter einer Decke stecken.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich als T-Mobile-Kunde dafür gerade stehen muss, dass T-Mobile mit unseriösen Drittanbietern Kooperationen abschließt!! Und dann zu gute letzt einen am Telefon auch noch für dumm verkauft!!!

Ich werde mich jetzt mal erkundigen wie das mit dem Gebrauch des Sonderkündigungsrechts aussieht. Sollte T-Mobile mir nicht entgegen kommen werde ich meinen Vertrag (bin seit 10 Jahren Kunde!!!) mit sofortiger Wirksamkeit kündigen und den Anbieter wechseln.

Falls es etwas Neues gibt werde ich es hier im Forum bekanntgeben!

Viele Grüße,
Schmetterling


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Schmetterling schrieb:


> Letzte Woche erhielt ich dann von T-Mobile einen Brief, dass der Drittanbieter Ericsson IPX AB sei


Hast Du das schriftlich, dass T-Mobile Ericsson-IPX für den verantwortlichen Ansprechpartner hält? Das hätte ich dann gerne in Kopie. Dazu müsstest Du Dich aber hier anmelden - oder Du schickst es an Heiko mit der Bitte, es an mich weiter zu leiten...



> ...und dass ich mit diesen direkt in Kontakt treten solle...


die schwedische Firma Ericsson-IPX hält es bisher nicht für nötig, zu erklären, was da passiert. Insofern besteht hier die Gefahr (wenn man von Betrug ausgeht), dass Ericsson quasi "verdunkelt", d.h.: sie geben nötige Infos nicht raus. Nun denn, eine Betrugsanzeige gegen Ericsson-IPX könnte da sicherlich helfen, denn wenn der Staatsanwalt fragt, was da los ist, wird das mit dem Schweigen nicht mehr so leicht sein wie ein paar aufmüpfigen Verbrauchern gegenüber. Offenbar haben die Schweden das nötig, dann sollen sie's halt auch kriegen  


> Des Weiteren werde eine kostenfreie Sperre für alle Drittanbieter eingerichtet (wirksam ab dem 5.5.).


Man müsste politisch durchsetzen, dass diese Sperre prinzipiell gilt, wenn man sich nicht ausdrücklich für einen solchen Dienst anmelden will.


> Sollte ich der Zahlung nicht nachkommen würde ein Mahnlauf durchgeführt werden, welcher auch zur Betreibung durch ein Inkassobüro führen kann.


Gut gebrüllt, Löwe - da würde ich dann gleich mal gegenfragen, ob es nicht Geldwäsche ist, wenn t-mobile betrügerisch zustande gekommene Gebühren eintreibt. Das hatten wir doch schon  



> Ihre Freundin hat Angst vor der Schufa, deswegen würde sie zahlen. Dazu würde sie mir auch raten.


 und ich würde der raten, weniger zu reden von Dingen, von denen sie offenbar wenig versteht.



> T-Mobile könne schließlich nichts dazu.


 Niemals nicht. Funmobile hat ja auch einen tollen Ruf. Und bei Ericsson-IPX gab's ja auch noch nie Probleme. Wie üblich: Einzelne Verbraucher kann man damit schon verdummen - es läge an den einzelnen verdummten Verbrauchern, da mal Öffentlichkeit zu schaffen...


> Wenn ich der Zahlung des Drittanbieters nicht nachkäme, gäbe es für jedes Mahnschreiben eien Zusatzgebühr in Höhe von 8€.


Man kann schon versuchen, Leute zur Zahlung zu nötigen, aber das kann auch nach hinten losgehen. Müsste halt mal 'n kampfesmutiger Verbraucher daherkommen...



> Ich werde jetzt gleich zur Polizei und Strafanzeige gegen ALLE Beteiligten in dieser Sache erstatten, d.h. auch gegen T-Mobile!


Gib auch das Forum hier als Infoquelle an.


> Sollte T-Mobile mir nicht entgegen kommen werde ich meinen Vertrag (bin seit 10 Jahren Kunde!!!) mit sofortiger Wirksamkeit kündigen und den Anbieter wechseln.


und wohin wechseln? Gibt es eine Alternative oder kommst Du da nur vom Regen in die Traufe? Nun denn, wenn Du das so vorhast, würde ich mich vorher an Akte wenden (akte(at)akte.net) und denen die Story erzählen. Vielleicht fragt Akte dann bei t-mobile, wie die das finden, dass Kunden bei ihnen kündigen - wenn sie doch nichts dafür können)



> Falls es etwas Neues gibt werde ich es hier im Forum bekanntgeben!


gerne.


----------



## Schmetterling (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo aka-aka,

ja ich hab das schriftlich, dass Ericsson IPX der verantwortliche Ansprechpartner ist. Die Hotline und eine Emailadresse haben sie mir gleich mitgeschickt. Insgesamt ist das Schreiben fast 2 Seiten lang. T-Mobile argumentiert, dass aus ihren AGBs hervorgehe, dass bei Nutzung von Diensten von Drittanbietern der Ansprechpartner immer der Drittanbieter direkt sei und dass sie Zahlungsforderungen von diesen nur übermitteln würden.

Muss ich mich unbedingt anmelden um Dir das Schreiben zukommen zu lassen?

Komischerweise hat eine T-Mobile-Kundenberaterin einem anderen Funmobile-Opfer hier im Forum (Sabrina) am Telefon die Auskunft gegeben, dass sie der Zahlung von Drittanbietern nicht nachkommen müsse (siehe Thread Ericsson SMS Abo, Seite 4)
Die sagen auch einfach nur was ihnen passt....

Ich werde mich von jeglichen Drohungen, sei es nun Funmobile oder T-mobile oder Ericsson, nicht einschüchtern lassen. Wozu hab ich denn ne Rechtsschutzversicherung und nen Freund der angehender Jurist ist 

Wegen Akte: würd das denen schon melden, aber ich hab hier im Forum gelesen, dass das jemand schon versucht hat und dass es dem Akte-Team zu wenig Informationen/Beweise wären??? 
Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Ich werde morgen nachdem ich die Anzeige erstattet habe eine Email an die Akte verfassen und sowohl bei der Anzeige, als auch bei der Email an die Akte auf dieses Forum verweisen. Das mit der Geldwäsche von T-Mobile müsste ja ein guter Aufhänger sein!


----------



## webwatcher (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Schmetterling schrieb:


> Muss ich mich unbedingt anmelden um Dir das Schreiben zukommen zu lassen?


Angemeldet ist der Austausch *P*rivater *N*achrichten möglich.
Das öffentliche Posten von Emailadressen ist strikt untersagt 
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


> Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen
> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Schmetterling schrieb:


> Wegen Akte: würd das denen schon melden, aber ich hab hier im Forum gelesen, dass das jemand schon versucht hat und dass es dem Akte-Team zu wenig Informationen/Beweise wären???


Die Sache ist noch sehr undurchsichtig und daher möglicherweise für Akte noch nicht so geeignet, weil es bei Akte immer so läuft: Opfer präsentieren und dann Hausbesuch bei den Abzockern, möglichst investigativ und spannend. Hier gibt es aber keinen, den man mit laufender Kamera an die Haustüre klingeln könnte... Trotzdem finde ich, dass sich diese Meldungen hier doch häufen. Ich weiß aber noch nicht, wie man das "mediengerecht" aufziehen könnte... Vielleicht eher doch politisch? Immerhin will die EU angeblich die Bürger besser vor solchen Abzockern schützen und auch Deutschland ist verpflichtet, hier Maßnahmen umzusetzen. Im Juni ist Europawahl - man sollte also mal z.B. die Verbraucherministerin zu einer Stellungnahme auffordern. Die ist bei der CSU und wenn die CSU in Bayern zu wenig Stimmen kriegt, sind die bundesweit unter 5%. Dann ist nix mit CSU in Brüssel - also dürfte man da evtl. durchaus auf offene Türen stoßen...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

ich hab schon vor ca 3 wochen ne email an ein paar magazine der ard und der zdf geschrieben, die meinten, wenn sie etwas recherchieren und sies dann für interessant bewerten wirds veröffentlicht!!
wäre doch mal ein anfang...
die politsendungen im deutschen fernsehen wollten das nicht sende, da es nicht politisch sei...
naja, vielleicht gibts ja dann doch nen erfolg!!
grüßle


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hier schlägt jmd vor, Planetopia zu informieren. Keine schlechte Idee - an diese Sendung denke ich sonst nicht, da ich sie nicht anschaue (aber ich muß ja auch nicht informiert werden)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...oene/57898-buongiorno-abzocke.html#post279911


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo ihr alle......

zu den Schecks...kann ich nur sagen...habe NIE einen erhalten!!!!

Vertrag bei Eplus so gut wie gekündigt!


----------



## qn927 (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

So, Leute!
Habe heute meinen Scheck aus den USA erhalten. 16 Kalendertage hat es gedauert. Da ich 'nen guten Bankberater habe, werden mir keine Scheckgebühren entstehen. Ansonsten wäre es beim aktuellen Dollarkurs tatsächlich ein schlechter Deal. - Mein Handy-Provider war nach anfänglichem "Hin und Her" auch sehr kooperativ und hat mir zusätzlich noch 'ne Gutschrift von € 40,- gegeben. Ohne die Tipps hier aus dem Forum wäre ich wohl nie so weit gekommen. Danke an alle! - Trotzdem bleibt natürlich ein bitterer Beigeschmack, denn "Abzocke" ist "Abzocke". Und solange die Handy-Provider stillschweigend das Spiel weiter mitmachen, bzw. mitmachen dürfen, werden jeden Tag Tausende weiter ausgenommen.
CU


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ich habe jetzt auch eine Nachricht an die voherige genannte E-mail adresse  verschickt da kam dies :




> Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Kontaktaufnahme mit unserem Kundenservice.
> 
> Gamer Data bietet ein SMS-Informations-Service für Videospiele und Videospiel-Cheat-Codes  an, welches von verschiedenen Online-Portals aus unterstützt und betrieben wird.  Die Gebühren für dieses Service betragen € 4,99 pro Woche.
> Dieses Service bietet keine Ringtöne oder Downloads auf das Handy an. Weiters ist für dieses Service kein Internetzugang über das Handy notwendig!
> ...




>> Toll jetzt wurden mir nochmal 4.99 euro abgehoben , obwohl ich den Vertrag nur gekündigt habe MIT DER SMS und nicht mit der E-mail mal gucken ob noch etwas von dieser Abzocke Adresse kommt ...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. 
Habe eine Email an [email protected] geschrieben und bekam folgende Antwort (habe dann eine sms geschrieben, mal sehen, ob es klappt...)



> Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Kontaktaufnahme mit unserem Kundenservice.
> 
> Gamer Data bietet ein SMS-Informations-Service für Videospiele und Videospiel-Cheat-Codes  an, welches von verschiedenen Online-Portals aus unterstützt und betrieben wird.  Die Gebühren für dieses Service betragen � 4,99 pro Woche.
> Dieses Service bietet keine Ringtöne oder Downloads auf das Handy an. Weiters ist für dieses Service kein Internetzugang über das Handy notwendig!
> ...


----------



## qn927 (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

... Ihr müsst Eure STOP-Email an [email protected] senden. Im Betreff muss stehen "STOP 017..." und im Text irgendetwas Böses. (017... = Eure Handynummer)
In cc nehmt Ihr dann noch Euren Provider (!), Ericsson (!) usw. rein.

Viel Glück

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:16:23 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:09:36 ----------

... da war noch etwas: In der Email an [email protected] natürlich nicht nur drohen sondern auch klar schreiben, was Ihr wollt. Sprich: Erstattung der entstandenen Kosten per Scheck in Höhe von x mal 4,99 € zzgl. Bankgebühren für das Einlösen des Schecks. Und gebt Eure Postanschrift an, damit man Euch den Scheck auch zusenden kann.

Nochmals ... viel Glück


----------



## mig23 (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Bin zwar nicht registriert, habe dieses Forum aber für meinen Problemfall benutzt und wollte mich für die vielen Tipps bedanken. 

Bin komischerweise Debitel Kunde und habe erst am 15.06.09 gemerkt, dass mir schon seit 3 Monaten 
über "Mobile Payment" von der Ericsson Gmbh, Fritz-Vomfelde-Straße 26, 40547 Düsseldorf Geld von der Rechnung abgezogen wird.

Insgesamt habe ich damit 84,83 Euro bezahlt, ohne es zu merken und ohne es bestellt zu haben. Habe zwar einmal in der Woche 2 identische Mails bekommen mit angeblichen Spieletipps, habe mich da aber nicht drum gekümmert, da ich eine sehr "einfache" Handynummer habe und ich ständig irgendwelche SMS à la "gebe jetzt 1234 ein und freu Dich über tolle Bilder von XY" bekomme.

Und da ich sehr bewusst mit meinem Handy und der Nummer umgehe, konnte mir ja eigentlich nichts passieren.  Denkste!!!

Nun habe ich folgendes Unternommen:

Anruf bei der Debitel Hotline, die können mir nicht helfen, dass läuft ja über einen Drittanbieter, mit dem hätte ich ja ein Abo abgeschlossen. 

Anruf bei der auf der Rechnung angegebenen Nummer von der Ericsson GmbH 01805342022. (Darf ich die so schreiben hier?)

Dort sagt mir eine Dame mit wunderbaren, osteuropäischen Akzent, dass Sie nicht zuständig sind und ich die Fa. Cylon anrufen muss. 

Also ich dann die Nummer der Fa. Cylon angewählt 08001813148 (soll sogar kostenlos sein), dort wieder eine Dame mit hartem Akzent am Telefon gehabt. 

Sie kann sich das nicht erklären, verspricht mir aber, das Abo zu stoppen. Kann mir aber leider keine Adresse der Fa. Cylon geben, auch keine Faxnummer, nur eine Emailadresse.  (Die darf ich glaube ich hier nicht reinschreiben, oder?)

Nach dem Ende des Gespräches bekam ich eine SMS von 70123 mit dem Text:
"Danke, das Abo ist hiermit storniert. [email protected] für mehr Info. Zum Normaltarif/ Nebenkosten vorbehalten"

Gut, Abo ist schonmal storniert. 

Danach habe ich dann am 16.06.09 um 14.15 Uhr an die E-Mailadresse der Fa. Cylon, an die Mailadresse von Akte 09, an die Rufnummermissbrauchsmail der Bundesnetzagentur, an die Fa. Debitel und an Ericsson IPX eine Mail gesand mit folgendem Inhalt:





Mein Name
Meine Adresse
Meine Handynummer


Fa. Cylon								XXXXXXXX, den 16.06.2009
Mail Boxes Etc of 20701 N 
Scottsdale Rd Ste 107
Scottsdale, AZ.

001 (480) 3682585 in Scottsdale, Arizona
001 (480) 2645000 in Scottsdale, Arizona
email: [email protected]



Abovertrag über die Fa. Ericsson GmbH, Düsseldorf


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

nach Aussage der Fa. Ericsson GmbH, Fritz-Vomfelde-Straße 26, 40547 Düsseldorf soll ich mit Ihren Hause einen Abovertrag für Spieletipps eingegangen sein. Dies ist jedoch nicht der Fall.

Hiermit kündige und widerrufe ich meinen vermeintlich mit ihnen Zustande gekommenen Vertrag/Abonnement fristlos.

Zudem lege ich hiermit Widerspruch gegen jegliche Forderungen ihrerseits ein.


Begründung:

Ich bestreite das Zustandekommen eines wirksamen, rechtsgültigen Vertrags mit Ihnen aus folgenden Gründen:

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass ich keinen Vertrag mit Ihnen abgeschlossen habe. 

Sollten Sie diesbezüglich andere Ansicht sein, so weisen Sie mir bitte nach, wie und wann es zu einem solchen Vertrag gekommen ist und wie Sie mich bzgl. der Widerrufsbestimmungen des Fernabsatzes belehrt und informiert haben.

Hilfsweise und höchst vorsorglich fechte ich die eventuell abgegebene Willenserklärung wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Inhaltsirrtum, gemäß §§123, 119 II BGB an, hilfsweise kündige ich hiermit fristlos.

Falls ein Vertrag mit Ihnen dennoch Zustande gekommen sein sollte, berufe ich mich hilfsweise und höchst vorsorglich auf mein gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht iSd §312 d, 355 BGB. Da eine Widerrufsbelehrung nicht wirksam erfolgt ist, ist eine Widerspruchsfrist nicht entstanden. 

Ich untersage Ihnen weiterhin die Speicherung und Verwendung meiner Daten und die Weitergabe dieser an Dritte. 

Ich fordere Sie hiermit auf, mir folgende Unterlagen im Original, bis spätestens 30. Juni 2009, zur Verfügung zu stellen:

- eine Bestätigung des Zugangs dieses Schreibens,
- den Nachweis dass ich mit ihnen einen wirksamen Vertrag geschlossen habe,
- vollständige Anmeldedaten, die von mir angeblich eingetragen wurden,
- genaue Daten der Bestätigung zur Anmeldung auf ihren Seiten,
- den genauen Zeitpunkt meiner Anmeldung und Anmeldebestätigung,
- Nachweis der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Widerrufsbelehrung zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung,
- und einen Nachweis der Handynummer inklusive der PIN-Codes unter der die Anmeldebestätigung abgegeben wurde.


Desweiteren fordere ich Sie auf, die bisher über meine Handyrechnung bei der Fa. Debitel eingezogenen Beträge per Scheck an mich zu erstatten. 

Diese sind:

Rechnung März 09  19,96 Euro
Rechnung April 09  24,95 Euro
Rechnung Mai 09    19,96 Euro
Rechnung Juni 09    19,96 Euro
--------------------------------------
Gesamtbetrag:          84,83 Euro

Zu diesen Kosten kommen nochmals 13,50 Euro für das Einlösen des Schecks.


Sollte ich bis zu oben genannten Datum weder eine Antwort noch die angeforderten Unterlagen erhalten haben, behalte ich mir vor rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten.

Zudem werde ich Strafanzeige wegen des versuchten Betrugs gemäß §263, 22, 23 StGB gegen sie erstatten.

Für die mir aus diesem Schreiben entstandenen und darüber hinausgehenden Kosten mache ich Sie haftbar.

Zudem werde ich die zuständigen Behörden und Verbraucherschutzzentralen informieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen





Daraufhin habe ich folgende Reaktionen erhalten: 

Am 

Am 16.06.2009 um 14:15 Uhr bekam ich eine E-Mail von Debitel, dass meine E-Mail eingetroffen ist und man sich in den Nächsten Tagen melden wird. (Robotermail)

Am 16.06.2009 um 15:09 Uhr bekam ich eine SMS von IPX mit dem Inhalt: "Wir haben Ihre Anfrage zur Klärung an Cylon (Tel.: 0800-1813148) weitergeleitet. Ihr Ericsson IPX Team."

Am 16.06.2009 um 21.59 Uhr kam dann von der "[email protected]" folgende, für mich hochinteressante Mail:
"Guten Tag (MEINVORNAME)edit



Die benötigten Informationen für die Rückerstattung der verursachten Kosten sind an unser Finanzdepartment weitergeleitet worden. Die Abteilung der Buchhaltung wird Ihren Fall so bald als möglich bearbeiten, sodass Sie Ihren Scheck in spätestens 3-4 Wochen erhalten sollten.

Ich weise darauf hin, dass dieser Scheck in US Dollar ausgestellt ist, aber natürlich dem Equivalent des genannten €-Betrages entspricht. Darüber hinaus wurden zu diesem Betrag noch extra €5.00 daraufgeschlagen, damit eventuell anfallende Bankspesen gedeckt sind.

Hiermit betrachten wir diese Angelegenheit als erledigt und bedanken uns für Ihre Kontaktaufnahme und Ihr Verständnis.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ihr Gamer-Data Team"



Ich werde jetzt mal abwarten was passiert und mich nochmals bei meinem Provider beschweren, dass sowas eine absolute Schweinerei ist und ich mir wirklich überlege, ob ich meinen Vertrag nicht doch besser woanders verlängern werde.

Sobald ich was neues zu Berichten habe, gebe ich Bescheid!

mig23

P.S.: Sorry für die Länge, aber vielleicht helfen die Schreiben ja Anderen mit Ihrem Problem.


----------



## qn927 (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo mig23,

genau so (bzw. ähnlich) hatte ich es auch gemacht. Bekam dann von Cylon auch diese Email-Antwort und nach 16 Kalendertagen den Dollar-Scheck. Bleibt für Dich nur zu hoffen, dass der Dollar wieder stärker wird, damit Du nicht über den Wechselkurs drauf legen musst.

Gruß qn927


----------



## mig23 (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Kann ja so lange warten, bis der Dollar wieder richtig was wert ist... 

Ne, ich glaube, den löse ich so schnell es geht ein, wer weiß, wie lange das geht.


----------



## mig23 (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Also, der Scheck ist heute gekommen. 

Ich fahre nachher zur Bank und löse ihn ein, dann gibt es Näheres...


----------



## roteElfe (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo,

ja ich habe bereits schon eine Weile damit zu tun. Gestern habe ich gegen beide Firmen eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht. Ebenso werde ich es heute dem Verbraucherschutzbund mitteilen. Es wurden bereits auf 4 Rechnungen bei mir abgebucht. Das hört gar nicht auf. Obwohl ich nie irgendwas mit dieser Firma zu tun hatte. 

Ich frage mich, wie die überhaupt an meine Handy-Nr. ran kommen, da ich so gut wie nie sms schreibe. Das einzige was ich damit mache, ist meine Tochter mal von unterwegs aus anrufen. Auch besitze ich z. B. kein PC. Jegl. Schriftverkehr übernimmt meine Tochter für mich nun. Auch hier schreibt sie für mich den Text.

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung, wie man aus dieser Angelegenheit raus kommt und sein Geld zurück bekommt? Denn ich bin fast 77 Jahre alt, habe nur eine kleine Rente und kann mir so ein Blödsinn nicht leisten.

Gruß an alle


----------



## mig23 (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Also, der Scheck wurde eingelöst, kostete 12,50 + 3,00 Euro an Gebühren.

Bin also mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen. 

Das Schlimme ist, ich bekam gerade gestern wieder 2 "neue" Mails und heute 3 mit dem Inhalt: 

von: 77200
Gib nun Deinen PIN-Code ein: *****, um Dein IQ Test zu empfangen.Info?celldorado.com(Im WIQ5 Sparabo 2, 99EUR/SMS,max.3sms/Woche)Kündigen?STOPan77200

Habe natürlich nichts bestätigt, aber 99 Euro pro SmS? Ist das überhaupt legal? Also, eine Grauzone ist ja schon diese Sache an sich, aber 99 Euro? 

Wenn ich da jetzt auch wieder was abgeschlossen habe, obwohl ich nichts bestätigt habe, dann Steppt aber der Bär...


----------



## mig23 (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

von: 77200
Gib nun Deinen PIN-Code ein: *****, um Dein IQ Test zu empfangen.Info?celldorado.com(Im WIQ5 Sparabo 2, 99EUR/SMS,max.3sms/Woche)Kündigen?STOPan77200

Habe natürlich nichts bestätigt, aber 99 Euro pro SmS? Ist das überhaupt legal? Also, eine Grauzone ist ja schon diese Sache an sich, aber 99 Euro? 

sind wohl 2,99 Euro pro SMS, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Trotzdem eine Frechheit...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo,
hatte genau das selbe Problem, wurde jede Woche abgezockt mit einem sms Abo über die selbe Firma. Hatte mich nur kurz auf der Internet Seite umgesehen, weil ich etwas gesucht habe und schon wurde mir jede Woche 4,99 Euro abgebucht und anschließend kamen gleich irgendwelche Cheats von irgendwelchen Spielen.

Hatte zum Glück nur eine Prepaid Karte, hab mir schnell ne neue Karte besorgt und die alte weg gemacht. Jetzt können die abbuchen bis sie schwarz werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hatte mich nur kurz auf der Internet Seite umgesehen, weil ich etwas gesucht habe und schon wurde mir jede Woche 4,99 Euro abgebucht


Das glaube ich nicht! Wie kommen die dann an Deine Handynummer? Telepathie?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Da stand nichts von einem Abo nur das man sich mit der Handynummer registrieren muss. 
Kann ich ja nicht ahnen, dass die mir dann jede Woche 4,99 Euro abbuchen. 
Ich lass bei allem wo das Wort Abo steht die Finger von.
Die locken einen mit falschen Angaben!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Bin auch betroffen gewesen....................konnte unter der nummer 08001813148 kündigen...........bloß gut


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



roteElfe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja ich habe bereits schon eine Weile damit zu tun. Gestern habe ich gegen beide Firmen eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht. Ebenso werde ich es heute dem Verbraucherschutzbund mitteilen. Es wurden bereits auf 4 Rechnungen bei mir abgebucht. Das hört gar nicht auf. Obwohl ich nie irgendwas mit dieser Firma zu tun hatte.
> 
> ...




unter 08001813148 kündigen,dann ist man den scheiß hoffentlich los...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Man kassiert munter ab und wenn sich jemand beschwert, hat man keine Ahnung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...toene/56415-firma-cylon-llc-5.html#post283928

Während das in Deutschland politisch keinen interessiert, hat die Firma Cylon LLC zu Hause die Note für Verbraucherfreundlichkeit, die sie verdient: Eine "F". Zu Deutsch: 6

Cylon LLC Review - in Scottsdale , AZ - BBB Reliability Report - BBB serving Central, Northern and Western Arizona

Eine kostenlose Servicenummer von Leuten, die einem unauthorisiert das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Das hat was. Sollte man sich bei Bedarf merken für den nächsten Banküberfall: "Liebe Bank, das Geld, das ich nicht brauche, können sie sich unter 0800-BANKRAUB abholen")

wer des Englischen mächtig ist: From Saul to Paul: Cylon LLC


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2009)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

ich habe auch das problem aber mit einen unterschied ich habe nirgens meine handy nummer angegeben!!!
was soll ich machen


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2010)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Haai
Habe mit dem Handy meines 9 jährigen Sohnes 
das gleiche Problem
Und das ist eine D1 Karte von Penny mobil
LG
Michael


----------



## JohannesW (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

An alle Geschädigten:
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand darf der deutsche Mobilfunkanbieter Mehrwertdienste nur abbuchen, wenn dieser einen Nachweis erbringen kann, dass der Verbraucher diese auch bestellt hat. Ich werde diesbezüglich wohl in den Rechtsstreit mit EPlus ziehen. Es gibt hierzu einen Vergleichsfall: Urteil des 3. Senats des BGH vom 16.11.2006 (III ZR 58/06).
Mein (unverbindlicher) Rat: Abbuchung stornieren und Rechnung gekürzt überweisen. Vielleicht merken Eplus und Co. irgentwann, dass diese gegen Firmen wie Cyclon Llc. vorgehen sollten.. Gruß Johannes


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Ich habe VIELE infimation uber die Firma Cylon LLC. Sie haben die namens die Firma geandert. Es is jetz heiss JAWA. Wenn Sie mochten, konnen Sie sich anmelden. Die korrect Addresse ist: 15111 N. Pima Rd.
                 Scottsdale, Arizona 85260


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2010)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

This community is not a pillory... ...but I am very interested in conspiracy theories and backbiting. So I hope that you register here and send me all the relevant stuff via "private message".

If you have information about the *D* Family Trust* or any related person, then we should definitely talk about it! (by the way you should consider getting in touch with the BBB in Arizona --> link enter "Cylon LLC")

According to our information CYLON LLC, an Arizona (County Maricopa) company (owned by the D* Family Trust) did *not* change its name to LAWA, but merged to a Delaware company (Date: *04/23/2009*)
We do not speculate about the reasons in public 

The new company is
*EYE LEVEL HOLDINGS, LLC*  (DELAWARE )
*file # 4665042
Incorporation Date: **03/12/2009 (sic!)
**CORPORATION TRUST CENTER        1209 ORANGE STREET
Wilmington, New Castle, Delaware, USA

*I cannot find a "JAWA" company (There is a "Jawa Holdings" in Delaware, incorporated earlier this year). Can you tell me more about that company? (www.ja*a.com)
http://www.j*wa.com/press/
Although they are big in charity they do not mention any names 
(maybe the company name IS a name...)

http://www.jaw*.com/press/category/corporate 

http://www.simplyhired.com/job-id/3lh4gwuhyj/chief-editor-jobs/
This seems to suggest that Cylon is Jawa, doesn't it? --> cache

...as well as the internet by leveraging Cylon technology. Cylon is currently looking for talented ... personal time. Cylons culture is one of growth, technology, competition and achievement. If an...

"Jawa: Powering Mobility
Jawa is *a software and media company founded in 2005*. Located in Scottsdale, Arizona, Jawa is a dynamic and growing employer with an active involvement in the community."

By the way...
15111 N. Pima Rd. could be the address of the registered agent, not the "factual" physical address of the company.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2010)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Bei mir ist es Cellfish, die abbucht - reiner Betrug


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2010)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Hallo,
auf meiner letzten Rechnung (Juli '10) ist eine mir unbekannte Leistung von Ericsson IPX AB aufgelistet zu zahlen sind 4,99€
Wenn ich heute meinen Kontostand abfrage dann habe ich schon zehn Euro nochwas zu zahlen obwohl ich noch genügend freiminuten und frei SMS habe. Ich bin Student und bekomme nur sehr wenig Bafög...ich weis nicht wie ich zu dieser Rechnung komme aber ich weis das ich nie ein Abbo bestellt oder abgeschlossen habe. Wer kann mir helfen? Das gute ist das die Rechnung noch nicht abgebucht wurde. Ich war heute schon im T-Punkt laden aber die konnten mir nicht helfen. :-(
Ich hab schon gelesen das einige ähnliche Probleme haben. Ich glaube ich werde die einzugsermächtigung zurück ziehen und der Telekom ihren zustehenden Betrag überweisen ohne diesen ericsson ipx ab Betrag. 
Hat das jemand auch schon so gemacht und wenn ja gab es Konsequenzen? Einen Anwalt werde ich mir wohl nicht leisten können.

MfG und Danke
Stefan


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2011)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Verizon Wireless verklagt Cylon LLC u.a., namentlich genannt werden die Geschäftsführer der Firmen, deSt* und J*H*
Verizon Sues Over Premium SMS Fraud | Wireless Week
(via The Scream )



> Verizon Wireless is suing a group of companies that allegedly duped  its customers into signing up for fraudulent premium text messages.
> According to a complaint filed in the U.S. District Court in Phoenix,  Ariz., the ring of companies lured customers into unwittingly signing  up for high-cost premium SMS services using websites about a variety of  topics, from games to jokes and food recipes. (...)
> 
> 
> ...




In Deutschland geht kein Mensch derartig gegen solche Betrüger vor.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:38:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:29:57 ----------

CORRECT: Verizon Cracks Down On Premium Text-Message Fraud - WSJ.com



> The lawsuit named J* H* as the mastermind that included six  individuals and 20 companies. Verizon Wireless said *that H* and his  colleagues set up legitimate websites and premium text message services  to gain access to the carrier through established short codes. But they  used the same short codes to get access for a number of "shadow  websites" that don't follow established rules of disclosure for pricing.*



News Headlines

https://www.premiumsmsrefunds.com//

Dort nennt Verizon eine lange Liste von betroffenen Nummern und ruft dazu auf, die Rechnungen zu überprüfen:

https://www.premiumsmsrefunds.com//ShortCodes.htm

Bitte, kann nicht jemand die deutschen Provider um eine Stellungnahme bitten, ob ähnliche Schritte geplant sind - und nachfragen, falls es so etwas nicht gibt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2011)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Im Anhang die Anklage des Generalstaatsanwalts G*A* aus Texas, ein kongenialer Partner seines Amtskollegen B. McC. aus Florida...

ein starkes Team!

Apropos "Team"
9/2009


Francis schrieb:


> Auch sind Behoerden in USA informiert von unsere Mitarbeiter. Wir gruessen unsere Kontakte in Deutschland.
> Francis


lol! Danke, bofat 
better strike late than never, oder so...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2011)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Auf Seite 15ff des obigen Dokumentes wird erklärt, wie man über gekaufte Googletreffer Leute auf seine Seiten lockt. Es wird detailliert dargelegt (und mit screenshots belegt), welche Tricks eingesetzt werden.

Das ist eine fantastische Arbeit engagierter Ermittler. 

Schade, dass so etwas hierzulande nur ein Wunschtraum bleibt. Man sollte sich diesen Fall genauer anschauen und thematisieren, dass es deutsche Betroffene gibt, die im Vergleich dazu vom Staat allein gelassen werden!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2011)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



			
				El Gringo schrieb:
			
		

> *so PhonepayPlus pocketed £80,000 of money stolen from UK 'customers'......nice!*
> *so Verizon (Vodafone US) are suing Cylon to 'protect' their US customers....what action (slice of the) did Vodafone UK take?*


thescream

und was macht Vodafone in Deutschland?
...und wer fragt endlich einmal Ericsson, was für eine Sch*** das mit Ericsson IPX, diesem Hilfsmittel für internationale Gauner, sein soll und wann man endlich deutsche Verbraucher schützen will?


----------



## greengrow (14 März 2011)

Calls from 80810 5/5


			
				PhonepayPlus Press Office schrieb:
			
		

> *16 Dec 2010*
> The above number has been suspended pending an investigation by PhonepayPlus, the premium rate services regulator.
> 
> *If you have received a text from this number and would like your experience to be considered as part of the investigation, you can make a formal complaint by contacting PhonepayPlus*.
> ...


this question should be asked in German

UK consumer protection = too little/too late
German consumer protection = nothing/never

Where is the German Regulator, who is responsible for protecting the German public from Cylon?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2011)

*AW: Re: Firma "Cylon Llc"*



greengrow schrieb:


> http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/80810/5Where is the German Regulator, who is responsible for protecting the German public from Cylon?


Hold on, greengrow, I have caught the German regulator in the process of arming! (see evidence attached: Matthias Kurth, head of German "Federal Net Agency" testing latest high tech weapons against premium rate mass fraud)

The regulator _blitzkrieg_ is coming soon!

Zusammenfassung (in German)
[_greengrow zitiert eine Meldung der britischen Regulierungsbehörde, in der Betroffene dazu aufgefordert werden, sich zu melden, um zu einer Untersuchung beizutragen. greengrow weist darauf hin, dass die Frage nach Betroffenen (auch) auf Deutsch gestellt werden müsste und fragt nach, wo eigentlich die deutsche Regulierungsbehörde sei, um deutsche Betroffene zu schützen. Er kommt zu dem Fazit, dass der Verbraucherschutz in UK zu wenig unternehme und dies zu spät, in Deutschland dagegen "überhaupt nichts und dies nie". Ich antworte ihm darauf, dass ich gerade eben die deutsche Regulierungsbehörde dabei entdeckt habe, wie sie sich bewaffnet, was anhand des Fotos belegt wird_]


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 März 2011)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

sorry, I had to change the attachment 'cause of copyright problems
(Anhang musste aus Urheberrechtsgründen ersetzt werden)

Nun also:
Matthias Kurth, Chef der Bundesnetzagentur, testet die neuesten Hightech-Waffen gegen Mehrwert-Massenmissbrauch!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2011)

*AW: Firma "Cylon Llc"*

Die Justiz ist ein brauchbares Werkzeug, wenn man genug Ahnung hat, wie man damit umgeht.
PR-USA.net - Injunction Denied in Part in Texas Attorney General Suit Against Jawa

Schöne Autos sind ein nettes Spielzeug, wenn man genug Geld hat.

Wenn man genug Geld für schöne Autos hat und noch Geld genug, sich die nötige Ahnung für den Umgang mit der Justiz zu kaufen, kann das Leben sehr angenehm sein, angenehmer jedenfalls, als wenn man geringe finanzielle Mittel hat und davon auch noch Teile an skrupellose Geschäftemacher abdrücken muß.

via The Scream


----------



## Alucard (7 Januar 2012)

Hallo ich habe das selbe problem und ich bin o2 kunde ich wa vorhinn mit meinen Handy auf einer video stream seite die ich aber sofort verlassen hatte nachdem ich den bezahl_button gesehen hab.Kurz darauf kahm ne sms das ich nu ein abo abgeschlossen hätte und mir ericcson ixp ab nu 4,99/woche abziehen und dazu stand noch das ich um dieses abo zu kündigen eine sms mit stop schicken solle. Nach ein par recherchen hatte ich die nummer gefunden und ne sms mit stop an 70123 geschickt aber da kahm ne fehlermeldung das die nummer falsch sei und auf mein o2 portal steht das ich zurzeit keine abos am laufen habe ich bin nu sehr verwirrt weil ich nu ned weiß  ob ich oder ob ich kein abo habe
Lg Alu


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2012)

Dein Post ist für Wissende sehr schwer zu lesen, da wir noch mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung erzogen wurden und die Mißachtung rudimentärer Regeln der deutschen Sprache ganz schnell eine Leseunlust erzeugt ...

Ansonsten Konto beobachten und entsprechend reagieren


----------

